# Share Your Entries! (Fire Festival 2015 Archive)



## Justin

While you must post your entry in the official Submissions boards in order to enter the contests, you can also post your entries in this thread if you wish to share them with everyone!

Keep in mind that it's your choice if you wish to use this thread or not and remember that this does not count as an official entry. *You must submit through the official Submission boards to actally enter the contests.*


----------



## Jacob

good luck everyone!


----------



## Gilrix

Good luck guys!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lol no one wants to share there entries.


----------



## Javocado

This ought to get the fire going.
It can't be worse than this, guys.


----------



## Lancelot

Slammint said:


> Lol no one wants to share there entries.



Their*

No one will have posted it yet would they? Unless their entry was rushed. The conests were only announced less than 24hrs ago


----------



## MissLily123

I'm not sure if I want to.. I am really shy about sharing the things I write with others >.< I've always been shy when it comes to sharing anything I have worked really hard on. Judging is the least of my worries, although it is a small one, but.. I don't know! But I do hope people decide to share ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> This ought to get the fire going.
> It can't be worse than this, guys.



Omg how fabulous


----------



## Dinosaurz

Javocado said:


> This ought to get the fire going.
> It can't be worse than this, guys.


That's adorable, my art is terrible.
It's just a sky and a Sun.
I did my art and writing, waiting on my photo till I go to Cornwall though


----------



## SharJoY

Javocado said:


> This ought to get the fire going.
> It can't be worse than this, guys.



I like it.....so cute watching the sunrise or sunset.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Dinosaurz

This is my terrible entry



Spoiler


----------



## MissLily123

Those look great!


----------



## ForestSparkle

These are really cute. @_@ I'd show mine but my photograph is just really lame and my art hasn't been approved of as of yet. xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Yay I got a ember! . Saving up for the blue ember though.


----------



## ForestSparkle

Spoiler: My lame art










I tried to make the carousel look doodle-y. x3


----------



## riummi

ForestSparkle said:


> Spoiler: My lame art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make the carousel look doodle-y. x3



aw it looks cute! i love the colors~ hooray for pastels~


----------



## Lancelot

My picture is taking ages. How are you guys done already ;u;


----------



## riummi

Monkey D Luffy said:


> My picture is taking ages. How are you guys done already ;u;



dont worry...mines is gonna take awhile too


----------



## Justin

Remember you've got an entire two weeks to submit, there's no need to rush things! 

Great entries so far everyone! Make sure you're submitting in the submission boards as well. You can check up on your submission threads regularly to check if they've been accepted, or if there any problems with your entry that you need to resolve before acceptance.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> Remember you've got an entire two weeks to submit, there's no need to rush things!
> 
> Great entries so far everyone! Make sure you're submitting in the submission boards as well. You can check up on your submission threads regularly to check if they've been accepted, or if there any problems with your entry that you need to resolve before acceptance.


I thought I might rush on writing and drawing, since I have no chance. But Photo I am really going to try hard on.


----------



## SharJoY

Looking at my art/flower again, I think it looks more like a petunia than a rose, lol.  

Love that carousel drawing.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Everyone's is so cute! Mine just looks like a big blobby blur so far:


Spoiler: WIP


----------



## ForestSparkle

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Everyone's is so cute! Mine just looks like a big blobby blur so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WIP
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138297



It's so summery!


----------



## riummi

Spoiler: WIP


----------



## roroselle

ah great job yall!
now i'm getting nervous ;p
i actually already finished mine (x i was gonna wait to see maybe i wanted to change it but eh
it's super simple but whenever i look at it, it gives me comfort!
it'll also accompany my short story which i'm rackin my brain for oooo0of



Spoiler: Embrace the Fire








My summers always consist of finding myself in fields of fireflies
I'm typically a girl who loves the water, I'm literally at the beach every week
But summers, I come to landlocked states to visit family and stuff
I'm taken out of my element but I still embrace the summer's beauty :3



- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> Everyone's is so cute! Mine just looks like a big blobby blur so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WIP
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138297



ah, is tht gonna be a sky? i love the colors



riummi said:


> Spoiler: WIP



omgsh how cute!!


----------



## riummi

roroselle said:


> ah great job yall!
> now i'm getting nervous ;p
> i actually already finished mine (x i was gonna wait to see maybe i wanted to change it but eh
> it's super simple but whenever i look at it, it gives me comfort!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Embrace the Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My summers always consist of finding myself in fields of fireflies
> I'm typically a girl who loves the water, I'm literally at the beach every week
> But summers, I come to landlocked states to visit family and stuff
> I'm taken out of my element but I still embrace the summer's beauty :3
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ah, is tht gonna be a sky? i love the colors
> 
> 
> 
> omgsh how cute!!



dang u work fast xD it does bring me some comfort too :') its beautiful 
(omg i cant stop imagining that the field will catch on fire omg why brain why)


----------



## roroselle

riummi said:


> dang u work fast xD it does bring me some comfort too :') its beautiful
> (omg i cant stop imagining that the field will catch on fire omg why brain why)



aww thank you! honor coming from you<3
it took me ALL DAY(x i haven't stepped out the house yet, which is weird for me! lol
but it gave me a reason to practice on my scenery drawing so wee~

lol maybe i should write that in my short story submission ;p


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

roroselle said:


> ah great job yall!
> ah, is tht gonna be a sky? i love the colors


Yeah. It's all colorful because I love looking at fireworks in the night sky during summer.


----------



## doveling

eep so finally finished my piece for reall!
took endless hours of continuous drawing, and im really happy about how it turned out!



Spoiler:  










​


----------



## Miharu

peoyne said:


> eep so finally finished my piece for reall!
> took endless hours of continuous drawing, and im really happy about how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Your entry looks amazing omg!!! It's so cuteee!!! >//v/< Great job!!!

Loving how all the entries look so far!! <3


----------



## doveling

Miharu said:


> Your entry looks amazing omg!!! It's so cuteee!!! >//v/< Great job!!!
> 
> Loving how all the entries look so far!! <3



thankyou so much q_q <3


----------



## SeraphicOrder

peoyne said:


> eep so finally finished my piece for reall!
> took endless hours of continuous drawing, and im really happy about how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Maybe We should hire you in our company.. this drawing is AMAZING!


----------



## SharJoY

peoyne said:


> eep so finally finished my piece for reall!
> took endless hours of continuous drawing, and im really happy about how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I love it!  Especially the note to mom.  So creative.


----------



## quartztho

peoyne said:


> eep so finally finished my piece for reall!
> took endless hours of continuous drawing, and im really happy about how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh my gosh! Your entry is amazing! Teach me your ways xD


----------



## doveling

SeraphicOrder said:


> Maybe We should hire you in our company.. this drawing is AMAZING!


q_q thankyou so much ahah!!



Misti said:


> I love it!  Especially the note to mom.  So creative.


AH im flattered!! thanks a bunch : >



Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> Oh my gosh! Your entry is amazing! Teach me your ways xD


hahah, thanks biffy!!~~ i would if i could explain things well ahha!!


----------



## Jacob

so my first writing entry didnt get excepted 

This will be tougher than i realized! ^-^ time to start a new story now


----------



## p e p p e r

peoyne said:


> eep so finally finished my piece for reall!
> took endless hours of continuous drawing, and im really happy about how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



it's kinda obnoxious how cute this is!  it's definitely going to be one of the top choices!


----------



## mintellect

peoyne said:


> eep so finally finished my piece for reall!
> took endless hours of continuous drawing, and im really happy about how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Okay, if this is what I'm up against I might as well tear up my entry and not even enter haha, amazing job!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> so my first writing entry didnt get excepted
> 
> This will be tougher than i realized! ^-^ time to start a new story now



What was wrong with it? Was it too short or long?


----------



## Arcticfox5

I finished my drawing! Yay!



Spoiler











Now I'll continue writing my story... I'm already half way.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Arcticfox5 said:


> I finished my drawing! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'll continue writing my story... I'm already half way.


That's really good!
Why do I have to suck with art :/


----------



## Jacob

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Okay, if this is what I'm up against I might as well tear up my entry and not even enter haha, amazing job!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What was wrong with it? Was it too short or long?



it was too much about my personal life experiences..

- - - Post Merge - - -

OKOK so i finished a possible entry? I dont really like this one so I will draw something else and we will see how that one turns out - im not gonna submit any until i think im ready 

Here it is:



Spoiler:  First try drawing



Its a popsicle lmao


GO TEAM POPSICLE (this probably wont be my actual entry... but who knows)​


----------



## roroselle

peoyne said:


> eep so finally finished my piece for reall!
> took endless hours of continuous drawing, and im really happy about how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



omg! i can't handle this T.T <3
how cute and clever~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> it was too much about my personal life experiences..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OKOK so i finished a possible entry? I dont really like this one so I will draw something else and we will see how that one turns out - im not gonna submit any until i think im ready
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  First try drawing
> 
> 
> 
> Its a popsicle lmao
> View attachment 138460
> 
> GO TEAM POPSICLE (this probably wont be my actual entry... but who knows)​



i seriously want to eat that popsicle O.O <3


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jacob_lawall said:


> it was too much about my personal life experiences..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OKOK so i finished a possible entry? I dont really like this one so I will draw something else and we will see how that one turns out - im not gonna submit any until i think im ready
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  First try drawing
> 
> 
> 
> Its a popsicle lmao
> View attachment 138460
> 
> GO TEAM POPSICLE (this probably wont be my actual entry... but who knows)​



OMG your art is so amazing, lol. I love it xD


----------



## Jacob

Slammint said:


> OMG your art is so amazing, lol. I love it xD



haha aw thanks ^-^

i need to make something soo much better if i wanna get a shot at those trophies tho 0.0

i have no idea what else to draw


----------



## DaCoSim

These are really cute so far!!! Here's what I did. It's pretty kiddie but I still like it. It's my sweet filbert. 
Btw, I call it filbert's fireworks festival. He's getting ready for happy home designer


----------



## p e p p e r

roroselle said:


> My summers always consist of finding myself in fields of fireflies
> I'm typically a girl who loves the water, I'm literally at the beach every week
> But summers, I come to landlocked states to visit family and stuff
> I'm taken out of my element but I still embrace the summer's beauty :3



this is beautiful roroselle!


----------



## SharJoY

Arcticfox5 said:


> I finished my drawing! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'll continue writing my story... I'm already half way.



How do I get to that place?    Beautiful

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> this is beautiful roroselle!



This reminds me of my childhood.....I so love fireflies and being out at night watching them light everything up.  Love this.


----------



## roroselle

DaCoSim said:


> These are really cute so far!!! Here's what I did. It's pretty kiddie but I still like it. It's my sweet filbert. View attachment 138467
> Btw, I call it filbert's fireworks festival. He's getting ready for happy home designer



aww! that's adorable!
yay for HHD! lol



p e p p e r said:


> this is beautiful roroselle!



aww, thanks so much :3


----------



## SharJoY

Jacob_lawall said:


> it was too much about my personal life experiences..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OKOK so i finished a possible entry? I dont really like this one so I will draw something else and we will see how that one turns out - im not gonna submit any until i think im ready
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  First try drawing
> 
> 
> 
> Its a popsicle lmao
> View attachment 138460
> 
> GO TEAM POPSICLE (this probably wont be my actual entry... but who knows)​



I really like your drawing.  It is very good.


----------



## Forek

Probably gonna submit my writing a day or so from now. Almost half way done,


----------



## SharJoY

DaCoSim said:


> These are really cute so far!!! Here's what I did. It's pretty kiddie but I still like it. It's my sweet filbert. View attachment 138467
> Btw, I call it filbert's fireworks festival. He's getting ready for happy home designer



Adorable!  I love filbert too.


----------



## Money Hunter

Spoiler: welp i tried


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

Ignore


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

All the entries look fab so far, good luck guys . Haven't seen any of the stories here yet, so imma get the ball rolling . 



Spoiler: A Flame, A Game



A group of teenagers sat around a campfire, on one of those hazy summer evenings.  Their whole town was practically a forest, so it wasn't difficult to set up a fire and a cozy atmosphere. They weren't the rowdy kind of teenagers you see in reality TV shows and films. No, they were the toasty-marshmallow and giggles kind. 

For the most part anyway. 

There were six of them. They all worked and lived in the same town: some had been riding the town rails since 2002, others since 2013. But they all shared the same earnest hearts and loyalty, and enjoyed spending time together despite their different personalities. 

"Isn't this a beautiful night? I'm so glad that we picked the meteor shower to camp under," the blonde girl babbled. Her locks were bunched together with pink ribbons, with little bells to keep it all intact. As she moved to grab another marshmallow, she jingled. 

The scruffiest member of the group smirked, grabbing the easel and paints he had bought earlier. He then started to sketch the sky. "Perfect for a picture, cousin. I can see it now. Starry Night, Van Gogh, three thousand bells. The villagers will lap it up." 

After scanning the picture briefly, the red-eyed boy Rover piped up, "But that looks nothing like Starry Night. I've travelled loads, and believe you me I've seen way better counterfeits than that, Redd."

"The villagers aren't going to know that," he shrugged, continuing to work on his masterpiece. "At least I'm doing something creative, unlike Tom over there."

Sure enough, Tom was fiddling with his phone. When he realised all of his friends were staring at him pointedly, he awkwardly explained, "I left my nephews in charge of the family shop you see..."

"I can feel your stress energy from all the way over here." Katrina glanced at Tom from underneath her eyelashes. The boys all grinned hazily. They hadn't got over her recent transformation yet. "Tell him, Izzy."

The pink-ribboned blonde, Isabelle, huffed a little. She didn't like being told what to do by anyone but the mayor of their town. "Tom, we all came out here to have a good time, okay?" She slightly smiled at him. "I'm sure the boys will be fine."

"...yes, yes," Tom murmured. He tucked his phone into his trouser pocket, and turned towards them all. "So what are we all going to be up to this summer, hm?"

Isabelle tucked a stray hair behind her ear. "Busy, busy. The mayor is going on holiday, so she has extended my internship. I have to make sure that the bug-off goes off without a hitch, as well as the fireworks." She beamed brightly. Then, sparked by an idea, she swivelled towards the pale boy in the corner. He was nodding his head, strumming his guitar gently. "K.K.? I could really use your DJing skills for all that."

The guitarist stopped abruptly. "You know I dislike DJing, Izzy. I can't afford my rent without it, that's the only reason I do it. Those fat cats don't understand how difficult it is for us students to survive."

A melancholy feeling swept across the group. It was an unspoken fact in the group how lucky Isabelle, Rover and Nook were. When the town was all but tumbleweeds, Tom's family had moved in and started to control the local economy with their degree-level minds. Rover was one of the few villagers that didn't suffer from travel sickness. This, along with his charisma, allowed him to become a permanent tour guide. Even Isabelle had simply bowled over the Town Hall executives, practically having the internship given to her on a golden platter. 

Katrina, Redd and K.K. though?... They were free spirits. But free spirits don't tend to do well in the real world. 

"Yes, well, bad times are only times that are bad. You'll be a full-time musician soon enough," Katrina purred. "Now this negativity is really throwing off my senses. Could you play us a little camping tune?" 

K.K. started to say something in retort, but he stopped as he saw Katrina looking at him pleadingly. Although she acted like a cool cat twenty four seven, he knew she was a sweetie really. So he began to play one of his own songs, K.K. Forest, humming and clicking merrily. The other five all knew this song, and they soon joined in. Rifts in the group never lasted too long.

Briefly exiting his groove, K.K. opened his eyes to watch his friends. His heart sunk. Katrina was swaying her hips, and her waist was gently being grasped by Redd. After strumming the final chords, K.K. muttered, "I'm feeling tired, you guys."

"Ho ho, cousin," Redd grinned. "The fun is only just about to start." He hopped over to his backpack and slid out a bottle of white chocolate and raspberry vodka. "Bought it from the market this morning."

Rover inspected it, his red eyes scanning the label intensely. He knew what was the best of the best, including with alcohol. The perks of being a tour guide. "Not too shabby, Redd. Are we going to be glugging it from the bottle or have you blessed us with shot glasses?"

"I think it'll make a nice little truth or dare bottle. A glug for the spinners. You guys in?"

"Of course."

"Sure!"

"Sounds fun."

"Yes, yes."

Isabelle bit her nails. "I...I guess..." 

They all gathered around in a circle, just on the edge of the campfire. Rover handed the bottle back to Redd, who placed it in the middle precisely. "Alrighty. I'll spin first, and then we'll each take a turn clockwise to spin. Whoever spins gets to set the dare or truth for who it lands on. So it'll go me, Rover, K.K., Tom, Kat and then Izzy." With that, he sent the bottle whirring.

After a dizzying few moments, it landed on Tom. He chuckled, took the bottle into his hands, and unscrewed the top. When he started to 'drink' it, Isabelle noticed he stuck his tongue in the neck of the bottle so he didn't have to taste it all. She made a mental note to do the same.

"Dear Tom. Truth or dare?" 

Tom knew how mischievous Redd was. He had nothing to hide, so a truth would have made sense. But something about the night and the excitement around the circle made him say, "Dare."

Without hesitation Redd said, "Chuck your wallet and phone into that swamp over there." He indicated with his thumb.

A sickly-white colour crossed Tom's face. "But my wallet has my credit card in there, and thousands of bells. Plus I have an iPhone 6S, and Timmy and Tommy might get out of control if I can't badger them."

"First off, iPhones are ****. Second off, live a little." Redd winked. "Be the rebel your parents never let you be."

Something about that sentence rung true with Nook. All his life he had been told he had to grab bells. Whether this was through fair or illegal means, his parents didn't really care. Bells were the centre of his life. To throw them away...sounded sort of fun. He stood up, scrounging in his pockets for his phone and wallet. Once they had surfaced, with all his might he threw them. Just like that they were gone. Tom Nook, the most promising entrepreneur in town, collapsed into a heap of childlike giggles. The rest of the group joined in. 

It was Rover's turn next, and with a flick of his wrist, the bottle soon landed on Isabelle. When she opened the bottle, she was suddenly torn in two. She had initially wanted to stay sober, but just by watching Tom she knew what difference a leap of faith could make. So she tilted it and swallowed. It tasted amazing. "Dare!"

Rover laughed. "Eager beaver. Hmmm. I dare you to dance."

"That's not much of a dare," Katrina snorted. "Anyone can dance."

"True, but I haven't seen Izzy dance. Like ever. She's always too busy and uptight. Hit us with a tune, K.K.?" 

Despite being a bit reluctant to play again after what happened with Katrina and Redd, K.K. did what his good friend asked. The melody to K.K. Ragtime soon echoed across the forest, and Isabelle stood up shakily. After side-stepping awkwardly for a few moments, Katrina grabbed her hands and danced with her. The rest of the group clapped them along as they swayed and shimmied. Isabelle's shoulders lost their tension, and she jigged carelessly. Once the song finished, they both collapsed onto the floor, exhausted.

The next three turns turned the game of Truth Or Dare into simply Dares. These involved skinny dipping, ant-eating and a ten-minute-non-stop guitar session. The last turn eventually arrived, and it was Isabelle's turn. She had had a few more cheeky swigs, and her cheeks were flushed.
But she still had a sound mind as she thought through the dare for K.K.. She still felt bad about the incident earlier, and wanted to make it up to him. "I dare you to kiss Katrina," she stated matter-of-factly. 
K.K. and Katrina both showed flecks of nervousness briefly, and Isabelle smiled. It just confirmed that K.K. liked Katrina, and she was happy Kat liked him back. 

As K.K. pulled himself together, Katrina nimbly made her way across the circle. She then sat herself opposite him, and leaned forward. He cupped her face as if it were china, and met her lips. The group held their breath, expecting it to be a brief peck and a few laughs. But K.K. soon had his hands entangled in her hair, and Katrina was in his lap. 

"Get a room!" Redd laughed, chucking debris from the ground at them. The others followed suit, giggling hysterically.

After a few final moments, the two pulled away from each other. Katrina did not return to her place in the circle, though. She stayed put, snugly wrapped in K.K..

His eyes glowed, in a way none of the group had ever seen before. "I am genuinely super tired now. Shall we all call it a night?"

They all murmured and nodded, grabbing their respective sleeping bag packs and rolling them out. Before he climbed into his, Tom Nook said, "You know, I am very happy we did this. I have learnt so much about myself, and all of you tonight. Thank you."

"Agreed," Redd chipped in. "We should do this every summer. Whether Nook becomes a hotshot, or Isabelle becomes mayor, or Rover finds somewhere perfect on his travels, or K.K. starts a worldwide tour, or Kat's fortunes actually start coming true... Ow!" He rubbed his head from where Katrina's heel had hit him. "Or even if I become a proper artist! You guys in?"

"Of course."

"Sure!"

"Sounds fun."

"Yes, yes."

Isabelle yawned, smiling. "I'll put it in my diary."


----------



## inkling

All the entries loom super cute so far!


----------



## Jacob

Chipped-Teacup said:


> All the entries look fab so far, good luck guys . Haven't seen any of the stories here yet, so imma get the ball rolling .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Flame, A Game
> 
> 
> 
> A group of teenagers sat around a campfire, on one of those hazy summer evenings.  Their whole town was practically a forest, so it wasn't difficult to set up a fire and a cozy atmosphere. They weren't the rowdy kind of teenagers you see in reality TV shows and films. No, they were the toasty-marshmallow and giggles kind.
> 
> For the most part anyway.
> 
> There were six of them. They all worked and lived in the same town: some had been riding the town rails since 2002, others since 2013. But they all shared the same earnest hearts and loyalty, and enjoyed spending time together despite their different personalities.
> 
> "Isn't this a beautiful night? I'm so glad that we picked the meteor shower to camp under," the blonde girl babbled. Her locks were bunched together with pink ribbons, with little bells to keep it all intact. As she moved to grab another marshmallow, she jingled.
> 
> The scruffiest member of the group smirked, grabbing the easel and paints he had bought earlier. He then started to sketch the sky. "Perfect for a picture, cousin. I can see it now. Starry Night, Van Gogh, three thousand bells. The villagers will lap it up."
> 
> After scanning the picture briefly, the red-eyed boy Rover piped up, "But that looks nothing like Starry Night. I've travelled loads, and believe you me I've seen way better counterfeits than that, Redd."
> 
> "The villagers aren't going to know that," he shrugged, continuing to work on his masterpiece. "At least I'm doing something creative, unlike Tom over there."
> 
> Sure enough, Tom was fiddling with his phone. When he realised all of his friends were staring at him pointedly, he awkwardly explained, "I left my nephews in charge of the family shop you see..."
> 
> "I can feel your stress energy from all the way over here." Katrina glanced at Tom from underneath her eyelashes. The boys all grinned hazily. They hadn't got over her recent transformation yet. "Tell him, Izzy."
> 
> The pink-ribboned blonde, Isabelle, huffed a little. She didn't like being told what to do by anyone but the mayor of their town. "Tom, we all came out here to have a good time, okay?" She slightly smiled at him. "I'm sure the boys will be fine."
> 
> "...yes, yes," Tom murmured. He tucked his phone into his trouser pocket, and turned towards them all. "So what are we all going to be up to this summer, hm?"
> 
> Isabelle tucked a stray hair behind her ear. "Busy, busy. The mayor is going on holiday, so she has extended my internship. I have to make sure that the bug-off goes off without a hitch, as well as the fireworks." She beamed brightly. Then, sparked by an idea, she swivelled towards the pale boy in the corner. He was nodding his head, strumming his guitar gently. "K.K.? I could really use your DJing skills for all that."
> 
> The guitarist stopped abruptly. "You know I dislike DJing, Izzy. I can't afford my rent without it, that's the only reason I do it. Those fat cats don't understand how difficult it is for us students to survive."
> 
> A melancholy feeling swept across the group. It was an unspoken fact in the group how lucky Isabelle, Rover and Nook were. When the town was all but tumbleweeds, Tom's family had moved in and started to control the local economy with their degree-level minds. Rover was one of the few villagers that didn't suffer from travel sickness. This, along with his charisma, allowed him to become a permanent tour guide. Even Isabelle had simply bowled over the Town Hall executives, practically having the internship given to her on a golden platter.
> 
> Katrina, Redd and K.K. though?... They were free spirits. But free spirits don't tend to do well in the real world.
> 
> "Yes, well, bad times are only times that are bad. You'll be a full-time musician soon enough," Katrina purred. "Now this negativity is really throwing off my senses. Could you play us a little camping tune?"
> 
> K.K. started to say something in retort, but he stopped as he saw Katrina looking at him pleadingly. Although she acted like a cool cat twenty four seven, he knew she was a sweetie really. So he began to play one of his own songs, K.K. Forest, humming and clicking merrily. The other five all knew this song, and they soon joined in. Rifts in the group never lasted too long.
> 
> Briefly exiting his groove, K.K. opened his eyes to watch his friends. His heart sunk. Katrina was swaying her hips, and her waist was gently being grasped by Redd. After strumming the final chords, K.K. muttered, "I'm feeling tired, you guys."
> 
> "Ho ho, cousin," Redd grinned. "The fun is only just about to start." He hopped over to his backpack and slid out a bottle of white chocolate and raspberry vodka. "Bought it from the market this morning."
> 
> Rover inspected it, his red eyes scanning the label intensely. He knew what was the best of the best, including with alcohol. The perks of being a tour guide. "Not too shabby, Redd. Are we going to be glugging it from the bottle or have you blessed us with shot glasses?"
> 
> "I think it'll make a nice little truth or dare bottle. A glug for the spinners. You guys in?"
> 
> "Of course."
> 
> "Sure!"
> 
> "Sounds fun."
> 
> "Yes, yes."
> 
> Isabelle bit her nails. "I...I guess..."
> 
> They all gathered around in a circle, just on the edge of the campfire. Rover handed the bottle back to Redd, who placed it in the middle precisely. "Alrighty. I'll spin first, and then we'll each take a turn clockwise to spin. Whoever spins gets to set the dare or truth for who it lands on. So it'll go me, Rover, K.K., Tom, Kat and then Izzy." With that, he sent the bottle whirring.
> 
> After a dizzying few moments, it landed on Tom. He chuckled, took the bottle into his hands, and unscrewed the top. When he started to 'drink' it, Isabelle noticed he stuck his tongue in the neck of the bottle so he didn't have to taste it all. She made a mental note to do the same.
> 
> "Dear Tom. Truth or dare?"
> 
> Tom knew how mischievous Redd was. He had nothing to hide, so a truth would have made sense. But something about the night and the excitement around the circle made him say, "Dare."
> 
> Without hesitation Redd said, "Chuck your wallet and phone into that swamp over there." He indicated with his thumb.
> 
> A sickly-white colour crossed Tom's face. "But my wallet has my credit card in there, and thousands of bells. Plus I have an iPhone 6S, and Timmy and Tommy might get out of control if I can't badger them."
> 
> "First off, iPhones are ****. Second off, live a little." Redd winked. "Be the rebel your parents never let you be."
> 
> Something about that sentence rung true with Nook. All his life he had been told he had to grab bells. Whether this was through fair or illegal means, his parents didn't really care. Bells were the centre of his life. To throw them away...sounded sort of fun. He stood up, scrounging in his pockets for his phone and wallet. Once they had surfaced, with all his might he threw them. Just like that they were gone. Tom Nook, the most promising entrepreneur in town, collapsed into a heap of childlike giggles. The rest of the group joined in.
> 
> It was Rover's turn next, and with a flick of his wrist, the bottle soon landed on Isabelle. When she opened the bottle, she was suddenly torn in two. She had initially wanted to stay sober, but just by watching Tom she knew what difference a leap of faith could make. So she tilted it and swallowed. It tasted amazing. "Dare!"
> 
> Rover laughed. "Eager beaver. Hmmm. I dare you to dance."
> 
> "That's not much of a dare," Katrina snorted. "Anyone can dance."
> 
> "True, but I haven't seen Izzy dance. Like ever. She's always too busy and uptight. Hit us with a tune, K.K.?"
> 
> Despite being a bit reluctant to play again after what happened with Katrina and Redd, K.K. did what his good friend asked. The melody to K.K. Ragtime soon echoed across the forest, and Isabelle stood up shakily. After side-stepping awkwardly for a few moments, Katrina grabbed her hands and danced with her. The rest of the group clapped them along as they swayed and shimmied. Isabelle's shoulders lost their tension, and she jigged carelessly. Once the song finished, they both collapsed onto the floor, exhausted.
> 
> The next three turns turned the game of Truth Or Dare into simply Dares. These involved skinny dipping, ant-eating and a ten-minute-non-stop guitar session. The last turn eventually arrived, and it was Isabelle's turn. She had had a few more cheeky swigs, and her cheeks were flushed.
> But she still had a sound mind as she thought through the dare for K.K.. She still felt bad about the incident earlier, and wanted to make it up to him. "I dare you to kiss Katrina," she stated matter-of-factly.
> K.K. and Katrina both showed flecks of nervousness briefly, and Isabelle smiled. It just confirmed that K.K. liked Katrina, and she was happy Kat liked him back.
> 
> As K.K. pulled himself together, Katrina nimbly made her way across the circle. She then sat herself opposite him, and leaned forward. He cupped her face as if it were china, and met her lips. The group held their breath, expecting it to be a brief peck and a few laughs. But K.K. soon had his hands entangled in her hair, and Katrina was in his lap.
> 
> "Get a room!" Redd laughed, chucking debris from the ground at them. The others followed suit, giggling hysterically.
> 
> After a few final moments, the two pulled away from each other. Katrina did not return to her place in the circle, though. She stayed put, snugly wrapped in K.K..
> 
> His eyes glowed, in a way none of the group had ever seen before. "I am genuinely super tired now. Shall we all call it a night?"
> 
> They all murmured and nodded, grabbing their respective sleeping bag packs and rolling them out. Before he climbed into his, Tom Nook said, "You know, I am very happy we did this. I have learnt so much about myself, and all of you tonight. Thank you."
> 
> "Agreed," Redd chipped in. "We should do this every summer. Whether Nook becomes a hotshot, or Isabelle becomes mayor, or Rover finds somewhere perfect on his travels, or K.K. starts a worldwide tour, or Kat's fortunes actually start coming true... Ow!" He rubbed his head from where Katrina's heel had hit him. "Or even if I become a proper artist! You guys in?"
> 
> "Of course."
> 
> "Sure!"
> 
> "Sounds fun."
> 
> "Yes, yes."
> 
> Isabelle yawned, smiling. "I'll put it in my diary."



wow that was so like 
good

like oh my
that was good


----------



## MissLily123

Chipped-Teacup said:


> All the entries look fab so far, good luck guys . Haven't seen any of the stories here yet, so imma get the ball rolling .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Flame, A Game
> 
> 
> 
> A group of teenagers sat around a campfire, on one of those hazy summer evenings.  Their whole town was practically a forest, so it wasn't difficult to set up a fire and a cozy atmosphere. They weren't the rowdy kind of teenagers you see in reality TV shows and films. No, they were the toasty-marshmallow and giggles kind.
> 
> For the most part anyway.
> 
> There were six of them. They all worked and lived in the same town: some had been riding the town rails since 2002, others since 2013. But they all shared the same earnest hearts and loyalty, and enjoyed spending time together despite their different personalities.
> 
> "Isn't this a beautiful night? I'm so glad that we picked the meteor shower to camp under," the blonde girl babbled. Her locks were bunched together with pink ribbons, with little bells to keep it all intact. As she moved to grab another marshmallow, she jingled.
> 
> The scruffiest member of the group smirked, grabbing the easel and paints he had bought earlier. He then started to sketch the sky. "Perfect for a picture, cousin. I can see it now. Starry Night, Van Gogh, three thousand bells. The villagers will lap it up."
> 
> After scanning the picture briefly, the red-eyed boy Rover piped up, "But that looks nothing like Starry Night. I've travelled loads, and believe you me I've seen way better counterfeits than that, Redd."
> 
> "The villagers aren't going to know that," he shrugged, continuing to work on his masterpiece. "At least I'm doing something creative, unlike Tom over there."
> 
> Sure enough, Tom was fiddling with his phone. When he realised all of his friends were staring at him pointedly, he awkwardly explained, "I left my nephews in charge of the family shop you see..."
> 
> "I can feel your stress energy from all the way over here." Katrina glanced at Tom from underneath her eyelashes. The boys all grinned hazily. They hadn't got over her recent transformation yet. "Tell him, Izzy."
> 
> The pink-ribboned blonde, Isabelle, huffed a little. She didn't like being told what to do by anyone but the mayor of their town. "Tom, we all came out here to have a good time, okay?" She slightly smiled at him. "I'm sure the boys will be fine."
> 
> "...yes, yes," Tom murmured. He tucked his phone into his trouser pocket, and turned towards them all. "So what are we all going to be up to this summer, hm?"
> 
> Isabelle tucked a stray hair behind her ear. "Busy, busy. The mayor is going on holiday, so she has extended my internship. I have to make sure that the bug-off goes off without a hitch, as well as the fireworks." She beamed brightly. Then, sparked by an idea, she swivelled towards the pale boy in the corner. He was nodding his head, strumming his guitar gently. "K.K.? I could really use your DJing skills for all that."
> 
> The guitarist stopped abruptly. "You know I dislike DJing, Izzy. I can't afford my rent without it, that's the only reason I do it. Those fat cats don't understand how difficult it is for us students to survive."
> 
> A melancholy feeling swept across the group. It was an unspoken fact in the group how lucky Isabelle, Rover and Nook were. When the town was all but tumbleweeds, Tom's family had moved in and started to control the local economy with their degree-level minds. Rover was one of the few villagers that didn't suffer from travel sickness. This, along with his charisma, allowed him to become a permanent tour guide. Even Isabelle had simply bowled over the Town Hall executives, practically having the internship given to her on a golden platter.
> 
> Katrina, Redd and K.K. though?... They were free spirits. But free spirits don't tend to do well in the real world.
> 
> "Yes, well, bad times are only times that are bad. You'll be a full-time musician soon enough," Katrina purred. "Now this negativity is really throwing off my senses. Could you play us a little camping tune?"
> 
> K.K. started to say something in retort, but he stopped as he saw Katrina looking at him pleadingly. Although she acted like a cool cat twenty four seven, he knew she was a sweetie really. So he began to play one of his own songs, K.K. Forest, humming and clicking merrily. The other five all knew this song, and they soon joined in. Rifts in the group never lasted too long.
> 
> Briefly exiting his groove, K.K. opened his eyes to watch his friends. His heart sunk. Katrina was swaying her hips, and her waist was gently being grasped by Redd. After strumming the final chords, K.K. muttered, "I'm feeling tired, you guys."
> 
> "Ho ho, cousin," Redd grinned. "The fun is only just about to start." He hopped over to his backpack and slid out a bottle of white chocolate and raspberry vodka. "Bought it from the market this morning."
> 
> Rover inspected it, his red eyes scanning the label intensely. He knew what was the best of the best, including with alcohol. The perks of being a tour guide. "Not too shabby, Redd. Are we going to be glugging it from the bottle or have you blessed us with shot glasses?"
> 
> "I think it'll make a nice little truth or dare bottle. A glug for the spinners. You guys in?"
> 
> "Of course."
> 
> "Sure!"
> 
> "Sounds fun."
> 
> "Yes, yes."
> 
> Isabelle bit her nails. "I...I guess..."
> 
> They all gathered around in a circle, just on the edge of the campfire. Rover handed the bottle back to Redd, who placed it in the middle precisely. "Alrighty. I'll spin first, and then we'll each take a turn clockwise to spin. Whoever spins gets to set the dare or truth for who it lands on. So it'll go me, Rover, K.K., Tom, Kat and then Izzy." With that, he sent the bottle whirring.
> 
> After a dizzying few moments, it landed on Tom. He chuckled, took the bottle into his hands, and unscrewed the top. When he started to 'drink' it, Isabelle noticed he stuck his tongue in the neck of the bottle so he didn't have to taste it all. She made a mental note to do the same.
> 
> "Dear Tom. Truth or dare?"
> 
> Tom knew how mischievous Redd was. He had nothing to hide, so a truth would have made sense. But something about the night and the excitement around the circle made him say, "Dare."
> 
> Without hesitation Redd said, "Chuck your wallet and phone into that swamp over there." He indicated with his thumb.
> 
> A sickly-white colour crossed Tom's face. "But my wallet has my credit card in there, and thousands of bells. Plus I have an iPhone 6S, and Timmy and Tommy might get out of control if I can't badger them."
> 
> "First off, iPhones are ****. Second off, live a little." Redd winked. "Be the rebel your parents never let you be."
> 
> Something about that sentence rung true with Nook. All his life he had been told he had to grab bells. Whether this was through fair or illegal means, his parents didn't really care. Bells were the centre of his life. To throw them away...sounded sort of fun. He stood up, scrounging in his pockets for his phone and wallet. Once they had surfaced, with all his might he threw them. Just like that they were gone. Tom Nook, the most promising entrepreneur in town, collapsed into a heap of childlike giggles. The rest of the group joined in.
> 
> It was Rover's turn next, and with a flick of his wrist, the bottle soon landed on Isabelle. When she opened the bottle, she was suddenly torn in two. She had initially wanted to stay sober, but just by watching Tom she knew what difference a leap of faith could make. So she tilted it and swallowed. It tasted amazing. "Dare!"
> 
> Rover laughed. "Eager beaver. Hmmm. I dare you to dance."
> 
> "That's not much of a dare," Katrina snorted. "Anyone can dance."
> 
> "True, but I haven't seen Izzy dance. Like ever. She's always too busy and uptight. Hit us with a tune, K.K.?"
> 
> Despite being a bit reluctant to play again after what happened with Katrina and Redd, K.K. did what his good friend asked. The melody to K.K. Ragtime soon echoed across the forest, and Isabelle stood up shakily. After side-stepping awkwardly for a few moments, Katrina grabbed her hands and danced with her. The rest of the group clapped them along as they swayed and shimmied. Isabelle's shoulders lost their tension, and she jigged carelessly. Once the song finished, they both collapsed onto the floor, exhausted.
> 
> The next three turns turned the game of Truth Or Dare into simply Dares. These involved skinny dipping, ant-eating and a ten-minute-non-stop guitar session. The last turn eventually arrived, and it was Isabelle's turn. She had had a few more cheeky swigs, and her cheeks were flushed.
> But she still had a sound mind as she thought through the dare for K.K.. She still felt bad about the incident earlier, and wanted to make it up to him. "I dare you to kiss Katrina," she stated matter-of-factly.
> K.K. and Katrina both showed flecks of nervousness briefly, and Isabelle smiled. It just confirmed that K.K. liked Katrina, and she was happy Kat liked him back.
> 
> As K.K. pulled himself together, Katrina nimbly made her way across the circle. She then sat herself opposite him, and leaned forward. He cupped her face as if it were china, and met her lips. The group held their breath, expecting it to be a brief peck and a few laughs. But K.K. soon had his hands entangled in her hair, and Katrina was in his lap.
> 
> "Get a room!" Redd laughed, chucking debris from the ground at them. The others followed suit, giggling hysterically.
> 
> After a few final moments, the two pulled away from each other. Katrina did not return to her place in the circle, though. She stayed put, snugly wrapped in K.K..
> 
> His eyes glowed, in a way none of the group had ever seen before. "I am genuinely super tired now. Shall we all call it a night?"
> 
> They all murmured and nodded, grabbing their respective sleeping bag packs and rolling them out. Before he climbed into his, Tom Nook said, "You know, I am very happy we did this. I have learnt so much about myself, and all of you tonight. Thank you."
> 
> "Agreed," Redd chipped in. "We should do this every summer. Whether Nook becomes a hotshot, or Isabelle becomes mayor, or Rover finds somewhere perfect on his travels, or K.K. starts a worldwide tour, or Kat's fortunes actually start coming true... Ow!" He rubbed his head from where Katrina's heel had hit him. "Or even if I become a proper artist! You guys in?"
> 
> "Of course."
> 
> "Sure!"
> 
> "Sounds fun."
> 
> "Yes, yes."
> 
> Isabelle yawned, smiling. "I'll put it in my diary."



That was great!


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

Jacob_lawall said:


> wow that was so like
> good
> 
> like oh my
> that was good



Thank you omggg

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> That was great!



Thank you


----------



## Ste

Good luck everybody!


----------



## MissLily123

I'm just gonna leave this here and back away slowly ;_; Omg this is really bad XD




Spoiler:  Anything Can Happen



_Matthew couldn't remember how he got there. No matter how hard he tried to remember, his brain got fuzzier, and it became hard for him to take in the cold night's air. A sheen of sweat covered his tan, mosquito bitten skin. Once again, he tried to remember the days’ events leading to where he was now; laying on the ground in a pool of sweat and the horrid taste of it—
He had remembered then. He remembered the season, the one that he loved the most. Summertime was everything to him. There was nothing he despised about the season; he enjoyed the sun’s burning rays, and swimming and camping. He remembered then that the latter was what he was doing now; Mommy and Daddy had finally allowed him to go after he promised to keep his room clean. The drive to the campgrounds was long, but he could care less as he dreamed of hiking under the summer sun and meeting new friends as he gazed out the window of their run-down Chevrolet. 
 When they had arrived there, the sun was beating down, but Matthew didn’t mind. He could already see three other children standing beside the camp guide who would be supervising them. With quick hugs and a peck on the cheek from Mommy, his parents disappeared, the truck clanking as it progressed down the bumpy road from whence it came. Now the fun could finally begin.
 Camp Guide Steven let them swim, and frolic amongst the shadows of the trees as they made their trek to the camping area. The boy and his newly found friends could already see the massive oak looming above the mess of pines as they hiked. The guide’s lips stayed sealed until the group reached the clearing. For the remainder of the day they watched the wildlife and played tag in the shade of the oak tree, and the guide just watched.
 Later that night, as the four youngsters huddled together beside the firelight, the guide asked if they wanted to hear a scary story. Of course they didn’t, they wouldn’t get scared! Getting scared was for babies! The guide countered with the comment, “Then why not tell a scary story? If you aren’t scared, you could get a laugh out of it.” The children remained silent after the remark, and the guide took that as a cue to begin his tale.
 Afterwards, the four children, visibly shaking and their eyes widened in terror, they still couldn’t admit it was the most frightening story they had heard, so they told the guide it wasn’t real; and the guide shook his head, telling them that the lesson that they must learn is to always know that anything can happen. The children then grew restless and told themselves that nothing of the sort would happen to them, just measly children camping in the middle of summertime…
That night, while the children were asleep under the blanket of stars, Camp Guide Steven stepped behind the tree to grab a tent, and he began to set up, his eyes darting left and right as he hammered the stakes into the cold, damp soil. They didn’t learn. They didn’t believe him, just like Mum and Dad didn’t. They didn’t listen. They never listened, no matter what child in what age group he brought to this oak. No one ever listened and realized how anything was possible, even if something seemed ridiculous like a fairytale or urban legend, it could happen! He knew it could! He knew the story was true.
 That is why he must find that special group; the one group that will believe him, and live their lives learning to question everything. *That’s why I must do this*,he told himself as he dragged the first child into the tent. He then sent the child to another dimension, where he could learn the lesson the guide tried to teach. The remaining awoke from the bright light inside the tent. Knowing if he caught them they wouldn't be able to see their parents again until he thought they had learned there lesson, they decided to run when Camp Guide Steven came out of the tent.
 They had ran at that point. Matthew could hear one child screaming as the darkness grabbed him and dragged him back. None the less Matthew kept running, scraping his his legs and tripping over roots as he struggled to breathe. Another yell and Matthew had tripped, the wind stolen from his tiny lungs as he hit the ground, and he couldn’t get up for some reason. He couldn't remember why he was here, why he tasted sweat and why he was out of breath and hurting and—
Matthew remembered now though. He remembered the screams and the lights and the adrenaline spurring him to keep on going, don’t look back. He remembered summertime, and swimming and camping and his Mommy and Daddy playing tag with him underneath the shade of trees. He remembered why he loved summertime, and how he would miss it, as he stopped struggling and closed his weary eyes, letting the darkness overcome him, grabbing at him with thick dirty fingers…_

Signaling the end, the five children shuddered and squealed, hiding in each others warmth for comfort and stability, and the Camp Guide couldn’t help but feel proud of his storytelling abilities as he looked at the children while they tried to fight off the fear. The youngest shouted out how scary it was, and how he was never going camping again, tears streaming down those beautiful hazel eyes the child was gifted. A second chimed in, agreeing, and the rest followed, and they promised that they learned to “ Believe that anything could come true. We promise!” And to that, the guide just smiled.
 When the children finally succumbed to sleep, the guide watched over them, and let his thoughts run wild as he stared into the flames as they licked at the sides of the kindling. They seemed to be brighter than usual, like they were trying to say something. The fire was an old friend to the guide, one he could confide in and trust it would keep his secrets and thoughts to itself. It was always there, always alive and it seemed to whisper to him, something he couldn't decipher as the flames seemed to burn brighter with a deeper meaning. Something deeper, something—
The Camp Guide shook his head wearily, setting up his sleeping bag and crawling in, the soft glow of the fire casting eerie shadows, telling stories laced with terror, with a glint of hope. The guide rested his head, his eyes closing, and the campfire continued to burn under the summer moon.
 One by one the children left, the hazel eyed kid being last, and once more promised that he learned the lesson, so he didn’t get hurt. The guide smiled and told him that he would be fine. With that, the boy grabbed his mother’s hand and she led him to her old mini van. The guide smiled as they drove off, the vehicle speeding down the drive and away from the grounds.
 After they disappeared, the guide sighed, his eyes looking toward the horizon and back to where the group camped for the night. He smiled and started back up the hill, the big oak acting as his star, and camp Guide Steven couldn't help but smile as he thought,

_I guess I didn’t have to use the tent after all._


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

MissLily123 said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here and back away slowly ;_; Omg this is really bad XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Anything Can Happen
> 
> 
> 
> _Matthew couldn't remember how he got there. No matter how hard he tried to remember, his brain got fuzzier, and it became hard for him to take in the cold night's air. A sheen of sweat covered his tan, mosquito bitten skin. Once again, he tried to remember the days’ events leading to where he was now; laying on the ground in a pool of sweat and the horrid taste of it—
> He had remembered then. He remembered the season, the one that he loved the most. Summertime was everything to him. There was nothing he despised about the season; he enjoyed the sun’s burning rays, and swimming and camping. He remembered then that the latter was what he was doing now; Mommy and Daddy had finally allowed him to go after he promised to keep his room clean. The drive to the campgrounds was long, but he could care less as he dreamed of hiking under the summer sun and meeting new friends as he gazed out the window of their run-down Chevrolet.
> When they had arrived there, the sun was beating down, but Matthew didn’t mind. He could already see three other children standing beside the camp guide who would be supervising them. With quick hugs and a peck on the cheek from Mommy, his parents disappeared, the truck clanking as it progressed down the bumpy road from whence it came. Now the fun could finally begin.
> Camp Guide Steven let them swim, and frolic amongst the shadows of the trees as they made their trek to the camping area. The boy and his newly found friends could already see the massive oak looming above the mess of pines as they hiked. The guide’s lips stayed sealed until the group reached the clearing. For the remainder of the day they watched the wildlife and played tag in the shade of the oak tree, and the guide just watched.
> Later that night, as the four youngsters huddled together beside the firelight, the guide asked if they wanted to hear a scary story. Of course they didn’t, they wouldn’t get scared! Getting scared was for babies! The guide countered with the comment, “Then why not tell a scary story? If you aren’t scared, you could get a laugh out of it.” The children remained silent after the remark, and the guide took that as a cue to begin his tale.
> Afterwards, the four children, visibly shaking and their eyes widened in terror, they still couldn’t admit it was the most frightening story they had heard, so they told the guide it wasn’t real; and the guide shook his head, telling them that the lesson that they must learn is to always know that anything can happen. The children then grew restless and told themselves that nothing of the sort would happen to them, just measly children camping in the middle of summertime…
> That night, while the children were asleep under the blanket of stars, Camp Guide Steven stepped behind the tree to grab a tent, and he began to set up, his eyes darting left and right as he hammered the stakes into the cold, damp soil. They didn’t learn. They didn’t believe him, just like Mum and Dad didn’t. They didn’t listen. They never listened, no matter what child in what age group he brought to this oak. No one ever listened and realized how anything was possible, even if something seemed ridiculous like a fairytale or urban legend, it could happen! He knew it could! He knew the story was true.
> That is why he must find that special group; the one group that will believe him, and live their lives learning to question everything. *That’s why I must do this*,he told himself as he dragged the first child into the tent. He then sent the child to another dimension, where he could learn the lesson the guide tried to teach. The remaining awoke from the bright light inside the tent. Knowing if he caught them they wouldn't be able to see their parents again until he thought they had learned there lesson, they decided to run when Camp Guide Steven came out of the tent.
> They had ran at that point. Matthew could hear one child screaming as the darkness grabbed him and dragged him back. None the less Matthew kept running, scraping his his legs and tripping over roots as he struggled to breathe. Another yell and Matthew had tripped, the wind stolen from his tiny lungs as he hit the ground, and he couldn’t get up for some reason. He couldn't remember why he was here, why he tasted sweat and why he was out of breath and hurting and—
> Matthew remembered now though. He remembered the screams and the lights and the adrenaline spurring him to keep on going, don’t look back. He remembered summertime, and swimming and camping and his Mommy and Daddy playing tag with him underneath the shade of trees. He remembered why he loved summertime, and how he would miss it, as he stopped struggling and closed his weary eyes, letting the darkness overcome him, grabbing at him with thick dirty fingers…_
> 
> Signaling the end, the five children shuddered and squealed, hiding in each others warmth for comfort and stability, and the Camp Guide couldn’t help but feel proud of his storytelling abilities as he looked at the children while they tried to fight off the fear. The youngest shouted out how scary it was, and how he was never going camping again, tears streaming down those beautiful hazel eyes the child was gifted. A second chimed in, agreeing, and the rest followed, and they promised that they learned to “ Believe that anything could come true. We promise!” And to that, the guide just smiled.
> When the children finally succumbed to sleep, the guide watched over them, and let his thoughts run wild as he stared into the flames as they licked at the sides of the kindling. They seemed to be brighter than usual, like they were trying to say something. The fire was an old friend to the guide, one he could confide in and trust it would keep his secrets and thoughts to itself. It was always there, always alive and it seemed to whisper to him, something he couldn't decipher as the flames seemed to burn brighter with a deeper meaning. Something deeper, something—
> The Camp Guide shook his head wearily, setting up his sleeping bag and crawling in, the soft glow of the fire casting eerie shadows, telling stories laced with terror, with a glint of hope. The guide rested his head, his eyes closing, and the campfire continued to burn under the summer moon.
> One by one the children left, the hazel eyed kid being last, and once more promised that he learned the lesson, so he didn’t get hurt. The guide smiled and told him that he would be fine. With that, the boy grabbed his mother’s hand and she led him to her old mini van. The guide smiled as they drove off, the vehicle speeding down the drive and away from the grounds.
> After they disappeared, the guide sighed, his eyes looking toward the horizon and back to where the group camped for the night. He smiled and started back up the hill, the big oak acting as his star, and camp Guide Steven couldn't help but smile as he thought,
> 
> _I guess I didn’t have to use the tent after all._



Ooh that's good, good luck


----------



## hemming1996

Spoiler: Diary of A Lazy Mayor



Friday


So, Mom was blabbing on about how I need to find other hobbies and interests; I suppose I do need something to pass the time so maybe writing down in here will help me get through the 56 scorching days of summer I have yet to go through. There's not really been anything interesting happening recently, apart from a few Fishing Tourneys and Bug Offs. I could mention the fireworks but I'm never there for them (I had to dodge a lot of questions from the villagers about that). 
Ever since setting that Beautiful Town ordinance my villagers have been doing all the work. You may be thinking- why am I complaining about that? Has it come to the point I'm asking a diary what it's thinking? Well, I would do all the weed pulling and flower watering but I'd rather just stay in bed. To be honest, even sleeping is impossible now. Yesterday I was watching TV and fell asleep; but I assume Coco didn't care because she came up to my bed... And I opened my eyes. That was scary. And do you want to know why she came to me? To ask if I wanted to come see her house because another floor was built on her house and she's added a lot of furniture. I declined because frankly, after coming into my house uninvited and probably giving me nightmares for the next week, she didn't deserve it. And no, for your information, Coco, I WILL NOT visit your house 'next time'. 


Sunday


I am confused as to why I haven't left this yet and I'm still writing. Must be something about letting all my feelings out with a pencil and eraser. 
This morning, I was notified that a new villager was in the town. Usually it doesn't bother me but it was PUDDLES and her plot was covering 4 - yes 4 lucky clovers! Does she know how many Bells I paid for those? (if you don't, I paid 100,000 bells). I don't understand it, I can hit villagers with my net and block them by digging holes but I can't choose where they put their house? It is my town, after all! I complained to Isabelle that I didn't like her clothing hoping she'd want to move out. But let's be honest, that shirt is a disaster!


Tuesday


I was wondering round town when I saw Puddles and Marshal talking together, I wasn't really bothered and didnt join in but the next minute I saw Puddles happy while Marshal was in a bad mood, he didn't even want to talk to me! That was Puddles' last chance - I was ready to do anything so she moves out. She comes into MY town, destroys MY clovers and upsets MY villagers! How dare she? I can't kick her out, but I can make her want to leave. I grabbed some writing paper from T&T and wrote a full blown rant in my worst handwriting. Thinking it wasn't enough, I took another piece and wrote "GET OUT OF MY TOWN" continuously, filling the entire paper. I sealed them in an envelope and took them straight to Pelly. I hope now she will get out of my town but only time can tell.


Wednesday


Anticipated, I opened the mailbox and I had a letter from Puddles... with a present attached? I opened it and inside was a U R Here shirt( a shirt with a red arrow pointing down). Who does she think would wear that monstrosity? Perhaps she should have kept it for herself because she is the one with the terrible fashion sense. I could just sell it at Re-tail so it's no big deal. Now was the moment of truth... 
"Dear Chai, 
I just love when you send me letters! It makes me so happy, I'll treasure this forever! I got you a gift so I hope you like it!


From Puddles"
Kill them with kindness, they say...


Saturday


It's been a while since I last wrote but my new hobby is annoying Puddles. Recently, I made her really angry by pushing her around; and that made me really happy.
But what didn't was her requesting a garbage can as a new Public Work Project. She says "it will really fit this town's theme". IF YOU THINK MY TOWN IS GARBAGE, why are you living in it? I don't know about you (I'm speaking to the diary again) but it is strange that out of all the towns, she decided to live in the 'garbage town'. There isn't even trash on the ground in my town?


Monday


Today, I made a very difficult choice. I've decided being a mayor isn't for me and I'm going to live in another town. I can't bear the thought of my leaving my villagers (not including Puddles) but I just can't do it anymore. I'm handing down my job to a close friend who has always wanted to be a mayor. I mean it's not like he'll be as good as me but I'm not letting a stranger take my place.
I guess this also means there's no point in writing down in this anymore, I'll be unpacking and generally having fun, something I never had in this town.



I was going to do a story but hit a writers block halfway through so I came up with a diary. The ending isn't good, I didn't really know how to end it.


----------



## Jacob

MissLily123 said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here and back away slowly ;_; Omg this is really bad XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Anything Can Happen
> 
> 
> 
> _Matthew couldn't remember how he got there. No matter how hard he tried to remember, his brain got fuzzier, and it became hard for him to take in the cold night's air. A sheen of sweat covered his tan, mosquito bitten skin. Once again, he tried to remember the days’ events leading to where he was now; laying on the ground in a pool of sweat and the horrid taste of it—
> He had remembered then. He remembered the season, the one that he loved the most. Summertime was everything to him. There was nothing he despised about the season; he enjoyed the sun’s burning rays, and swimming and camping. He remembered then that the latter was what he was doing now; Mommy and Daddy had finally allowed him to go after he promised to keep his room clean. The drive to the campgrounds was long, but he could care less as he dreamed of hiking under the summer sun and meeting new friends as he gazed out the window of their run-down Chevrolet.
> When they had arrived there, the sun was beating down, but Matthew didn’t mind. He could already see three other children standing beside the camp guide who would be supervising them. With quick hugs and a peck on the cheek from Mommy, his parents disappeared, the truck clanking as it progressed down the bumpy road from whence it came. Now the fun could finally begin.
> Camp Guide Steven let them swim, and frolic amongst the shadows of the trees as they made their trek to the camping area. The boy and his newly found friends could already see the massive oak looming above the mess of pines as they hiked. The guide’s lips stayed sealed until the group reached the clearing. For the remainder of the day they watched the wildlife and played tag in the shade of the oak tree, and the guide just watched.
> Later that night, as the four youngsters huddled together beside the firelight, the guide asked if they wanted to hear a scary story. Of course they didn’t, they wouldn’t get scared! Getting scared was for babies! The guide countered with the comment, “Then why not tell a scary story? If you aren’t scared, you could get a laugh out of it.” The children remained silent after the remark, and the guide took that as a cue to begin his tale.
> Afterwards, the four children, visibly shaking and their eyes widened in terror, they still couldn’t admit it was the most frightening story they had heard, so they told the guide it wasn’t real; and the guide shook his head, telling them that the lesson that they must learn is to always know that anything can happen. The children then grew restless and told themselves that nothing of the sort would happen to them, just measly children camping in the middle of summertime…
> That night, while the children were asleep under the blanket of stars, Camp Guide Steven stepped behind the tree to grab a tent, and he began to set up, his eyes darting left and right as he hammered the stakes into the cold, damp soil. They didn’t learn. They didn’t believe him, just like Mum and Dad didn’t. They didn’t listen. They never listened, no matter what child in what age group he brought to this oak. No one ever listened and realized how anything was possible, even if something seemed ridiculous like a fairytale or urban legend, it could happen! He knew it could! He knew the story was true.
> That is why he must find that special group; the one group that will believe him, and live their lives learning to question everything. *That’s why I must do this*,he told himself as he dragged the first child into the tent. He then sent the child to another dimension, where he could learn the lesson the guide tried to teach. The remaining awoke from the bright light inside the tent. Knowing if he caught them they wouldn't be able to see their parents again until he thought they had learned there lesson, they decided to run when Camp Guide Steven came out of the tent.
> They had ran at that point. Matthew could hear one child screaming as the darkness grabbed him and dragged him back. None the less Matthew kept running, scraping his his legs and tripping over roots as he struggled to breathe. Another yell and Matthew had tripped, the wind stolen from his tiny lungs as he hit the ground, and he couldn’t get up for some reason. He couldn't remember why he was here, why he tasted sweat and why he was out of breath and hurting and—
> Matthew remembered now though. He remembered the screams and the lights and the adrenaline spurring him to keep on going, don’t look back. He remembered summertime, and swimming and camping and his Mommy and Daddy playing tag with him underneath the shade of trees. He remembered why he loved summertime, and how he would miss it, as he stopped struggling and closed his weary eyes, letting the darkness overcome him, grabbing at him with thick dirty fingers…_
> 
> Signaling the end, the five children shuddered and squealed, hiding in each others warmth for comfort and stability, and the Camp Guide couldn’t help but feel proud of his storytelling abilities as he looked at the children while they tried to fight off the fear. The youngest shouted out how scary it was, and how he was never going camping again, tears streaming down those beautiful hazel eyes the child was gifted. A second chimed in, agreeing, and the rest followed, and they promised that they learned to “ Believe that anything could come true. We promise!” And to that, the guide just smiled.
> When the children finally succumbed to sleep, the guide watched over them, and let his thoughts run wild as he stared into the flames as they licked at the sides of the kindling. They seemed to be brighter than usual, like they were trying to say something. The fire was an old friend to the guide, one he could confide in and trust it would keep his secrets and thoughts to itself. It was always there, always alive and it seemed to whisper to him, something he couldn't decipher as the flames seemed to burn brighter with a deeper meaning. Something deeper, something—
> The Camp Guide shook his head wearily, setting up his sleeping bag and crawling in, the soft glow of the fire casting eerie shadows, telling stories laced with terror, with a glint of hope. The guide rested his head, his eyes closing, and the campfire continued to burn under the summer moon.
> One by one the children left, the hazel eyed kid being last, and once more promised that he learned the lesson, so he didn’t get hurt. The guide smiled and told him that he would be fine. With that, the boy grabbed his mother’s hand and she led him to her old mini van. The guide smiled as they drove off, the vehicle speeding down the drive and away from the grounds.
> After they disappeared, the guide sighed, his eyes looking toward the horizon and back to where the group camped for the night. He smiled and started back up the hill, the big oak acting as his star, and camp Guide Steven couldn't help but smile as he thought,
> 
> _I guess I didn’t have to use the tent after all._



Amazing!


----------



## oswaldies

Spoiler:  









The sun is the yellow, and it's setting fire to the grass near someones picnic...


​


----------



## mintellect

Chipped-Teacup said:


> All the entries look fab so far, good luck guys . Haven't seen any of the stories here yet, so imma get the ball rolling .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Flame, A Game
> 
> 
> 
> A group of teenagers sat around a campfire, on one of those hazy summer evenings.  Their whole town was practically a forest, so it wasn't difficult to set up a fire and a cozy atmosphere. They weren't the rowdy kind of teenagers you see in reality TV shows and films. No, they were the toasty-marshmallow and giggles kind.
> 
> For the most part anyway.
> 
> There were six of them. They all worked and lived in the same town: some had been riding the town rails since 2002, others since 2013. But they all shared the same earnest hearts and loyalty, and enjoyed spending time together despite their different personalities.
> 
> "Isn't this a beautiful night? I'm so glad that we picked the meteor shower to camp under," the blonde girl babbled. Her locks were bunched together with pink ribbons, with little bells to keep it all intact. As she moved to grab another marshmallow, she jingled.
> 
> The scruffiest member of the group smirked, grabbing the easel and paints he had bought earlier. He then started to sketch the sky. "Perfect for a picture, cousin. I can see it now. Starry Night, Van Gogh, three thousand bells. The villagers will lap it up."
> 
> After scanning the picture briefly, the red-eyed boy Rover piped up, "But that looks nothing like Starry Night. I've travelled loads, and believe you me I've seen way better counterfeits than that, Redd."
> 
> "The villagers aren't going to know that," he shrugged, continuing to work on his masterpiece. "At least I'm doing something creative, unlike Tom over there."
> 
> Sure enough, Tom was fiddling with his phone. When he realised all of his friends were staring at him pointedly, he awkwardly explained, "I left my nephews in charge of the family shop you see..."
> 
> "I can feel your stress energy from all the way over here." Katrina glanced at Tom from underneath her eyelashes. The boys all grinned hazily. They hadn't got over her recent transformation yet. "Tell him, Izzy."
> 
> The pink-ribboned blonde, Isabelle, huffed a little. She didn't like being told what to do by anyone but the mayor of their town. "Tom, we all came out here to have a good time, okay?" She slightly smiled at him. "I'm sure the boys will be fine."
> 
> "...yes, yes," Tom murmured. He tucked his phone into his trouser pocket, and turned towards them all. "So what are we all going to be up to this summer, hm?"
> 
> Isabelle tucked a stray hair behind her ear. "Busy, busy. The mayor is going on holiday, so she has extended my internship. I have to make sure that the bug-off goes off without a hitch, as well as the fireworks." She beamed brightly. Then, sparked by an idea, she swivelled towards the pale boy in the corner. He was nodding his head, strumming his guitar gently. "K.K.? I could really use your DJing skills for all that."
> 
> The guitarist stopped abruptly. "You know I dislike DJing, Izzy. I can't afford my rent without it, that's the only reason I do it. Those fat cats don't understand how difficult it is for us students to survive."
> 
> A melancholy feeling swept across the group. It was an unspoken fact in the group how lucky Isabelle, Rover and Nook were. When the town was all but tumbleweeds, Tom's family had moved in and started to control the local economy with their degree-level minds. Rover was one of the few villagers that didn't suffer from travel sickness. This, along with his charisma, allowed him to become a permanent tour guide. Even Isabelle had simply bowled over the Town Hall executives, practically having the internship given to her on a golden platter.
> 
> Katrina, Redd and K.K. though?... They were free spirits. But free spirits don't tend to do well in the real world.
> 
> "Yes, well, bad times are only times that are bad. You'll be a full-time musician soon enough," Katrina purred. "Now this negativity is really throwing off my senses. Could you play us a little camping tune?"
> 
> K.K. started to say something in retort, but he stopped as he saw Katrina looking at him pleadingly. Although she acted like a cool cat twenty four seven, he knew she was a sweetie really. So he began to play one of his own songs, K.K. Forest, humming and clicking merrily. The other five all knew this song, and they soon joined in. Rifts in the group never lasted too long.
> 
> Briefly exiting his groove, K.K. opened his eyes to watch his friends. His heart sunk. Katrina was swaying her hips, and her waist was gently being grasped by Redd. After strumming the final chords, K.K. muttered, "I'm feeling tired, you guys."
> 
> "Ho ho, cousin," Redd grinned. "The fun is only just about to start." He hopped over to his backpack and slid out a bottle of white chocolate and raspberry vodka. "Bought it from the market this morning."
> 
> Rover inspected it, his red eyes scanning the label intensely. He knew what was the best of the best, including with alcohol. The perks of being a tour guide. "Not too shabby, Redd. Are we going to be glugging it from the bottle or have you blessed us with shot glasses?"
> 
> "I think it'll make a nice little truth or dare bottle. A glug for the spinners. You guys in?"
> 
> "Of course."
> 
> "Sure!"
> 
> "Sounds fun."
> 
> "Yes, yes."
> 
> Isabelle bit her nails. "I...I guess..."
> 
> They all gathered around in a circle, just on the edge of the campfire. Rover handed the bottle back to Redd, who placed it in the middle precisely. "Alrighty. I'll spin first, and then we'll each take a turn clockwise to spin. Whoever spins gets to set the dare or truth for who it lands on. So it'll go me, Rover, K.K., Tom, Kat and then Izzy." With that, he sent the bottle whirring.
> 
> After a dizzying few moments, it landed on Tom. He chuckled, took the bottle into his hands, and unscrewed the top. When he started to 'drink' it, Isabelle noticed he stuck his tongue in the neck of the bottle so he didn't have to taste it all. She made a mental note to do the same.
> 
> "Dear Tom. Truth or dare?"
> 
> Tom knew how mischievous Redd was. He had nothing to hide, so a truth would have made sense. But something about the night and the excitement around the circle made him say, "Dare."
> 
> Without hesitation Redd said, "Chuck your wallet and phone into that swamp over there." He indicated with his thumb.
> 
> A sickly-white colour crossed Tom's face. "But my wallet has my credit card in there, and thousands of bells. Plus I have an iPhone 6S, and Timmy and Tommy might get out of control if I can't badger them."
> 
> "First off, iPhones are ****. Second off, live a little." Redd winked. "Be the rebel your parents never let you be."
> 
> Something about that sentence rung true with Nook. All his life he had been told he had to grab bells. Whether this was through fair or illegal means, his parents didn't really care. Bells were the centre of his life. To throw them away...sounded sort of fun. He stood up, scrounging in his pockets for his phone and wallet. Once they had surfaced, with all his might he threw them. Just like that they were gone. Tom Nook, the most promising entrepreneur in town, collapsed into a heap of childlike giggles. The rest of the group joined in.
> 
> It was Rover's turn next, and with a flick of his wrist, the bottle soon landed on Isabelle. When she opened the bottle, she was suddenly torn in two. She had initially wanted to stay sober, but just by watching Tom she knew what difference a leap of faith could make. So she tilted it and swallowed. It tasted amazing. "Dare!"
> 
> Rover laughed. "Eager beaver. Hmmm. I dare you to dance."
> 
> "That's not much of a dare," Katrina snorted. "Anyone can dance."
> 
> "True, but I haven't seen Izzy dance. Like ever. She's always too busy and uptight. Hit us with a tune, K.K.?"
> 
> Despite being a bit reluctant to play again after what happened with Katrina and Redd, K.K. did what his good friend asked. The melody to K.K. Ragtime soon echoed across the forest, and Isabelle stood up shakily. After side-stepping awkwardly for a few moments, Katrina grabbed her hands and danced with her. The rest of the group clapped them along as they swayed and shimmied. Isabelle's shoulders lost their tension, and she jigged carelessly. Once the song finished, they both collapsed onto the floor, exhausted.
> 
> The next three turns turned the game of Truth Or Dare into simply Dares. These involved skinny dipping, ant-eating and a ten-minute-non-stop guitar session. The last turn eventually arrived, and it was Isabelle's turn. She had had a few more cheeky swigs, and her cheeks were flushed.
> But she still had a sound mind as she thought through the dare for K.K.. She still felt bad about the incident earlier, and wanted to make it up to him. "I dare you to kiss Katrina," she stated matter-of-factly.
> K.K. and Katrina both showed flecks of nervousness briefly, and Isabelle smiled. It just confirmed that K.K. liked Katrina, and she was happy Kat liked him back.
> 
> As K.K. pulled himself together, Katrina nimbly made her way across the circle. She then sat herself opposite him, and leaned forward. He cupped her face as if it were china, and met her lips. The group held their breath, expecting it to be a brief peck and a few laughs. But K.K. soon had his hands entangled in her hair, and Katrina was in his lap.
> 
> "Get a room!" Redd laughed, chucking debris from the ground at them. The others followed suit, giggling hysterically.
> 
> After a few final moments, the two pulled away from each other. Katrina did not return to her place in the circle, though. She stayed put, snugly wrapped in K.K..
> 
> His eyes glowed, in a way none of the group had ever seen before. "I am genuinely super tired now. Shall we all call it a night?"
> 
> They all murmured and nodded, grabbing their respective sleeping bag packs and rolling them out. Before he climbed into his, Tom Nook said, "You know, I am very happy we did this. I have learnt so much about myself, and all of you tonight. Thank you."
> 
> "Agreed," Redd chipped in. "We should do this every summer. Whether Nook becomes a hotshot, or Isabelle becomes mayor, or Rover finds somewhere perfect on his travels, or K.K. starts a worldwide tour, or Kat's fortunes actually start coming true... Ow!" He rubbed his head from where Katrina's heel had hit him. "Or even if I become a proper artist! You guys in?"
> 
> "Of course."
> 
> "Sure!"
> 
> "Sounds fun."
> 
> "Yes, yes."
> 
> Isabelle yawned, smiling. "I'll put it in my diary."



This is great! Good luck


----------



## Jacob

awkwardswedishfish said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun is the yellow, and it's setting fire to the grass near someones picnic...
> 
> 
> ​



this is so dark xD


----------



## mintellect

hemming1996 said:


> Spoiler: Diary of A Lazy Mayor
> 
> 
> 
> Friday
> 
> 
> So, Mom was blabbing on about how I need to find other hobbies and interests; I suppose I do need something to pass the time so maybe writing down in here will help me get through the 56 scorching days of summer I have yet to go through. There's not really been anything interesting happening recently, apart from a few Fishing Tourneys and Bug Offs. I could mention the fireworks but I'm never there for them (I had to dodge a lot of questions from the villagers about that).
> Ever since setting that Beautiful Town ordinance my villagers have been doing all the work. You may be thinking- why am I complaining about that? Has it come to the point I'm asking a diary what it's thinking? Well, I would do all the weed pulling and flower watering but I'd rather just stay in bed. To be honest, even sleeping is impossible now. Yesterday I was watching TV and fell asleep; but I assume Coco didn't care because she came up to my bed... And I opened my eyes. That was scary. And do you want to know why she came to me? To ask if I wanted to come see her house because another floor was built on her house and she's added a lot of furniture. I declined because frankly, after coming into my house uninvited and probably giving me nightmares for the next week, she didn't deserve it. And no, for your information, Coco, I WILL NOT visit your house 'next time'.
> 
> 
> Sunday
> 
> 
> I am confused as to why I haven't left this yet and I'm still writing. Must be something about letting all my feelings out with a pencil and eraser.
> This morning, I was notified that a new villager was in the town. Usually it doesn't bother me but it was PUDDLES and her plot was covering 4 - yes 4 lucky clovers! Does she know how many Bells I paid for those? (if you don't, I paid 100,000 bells). I don't understand it, I can hit villagers with my net and block them by digging holes but I can't choose where they put their house? It is my town, after all! I complained to Isabelle that I didn't like her clothing hoping she'd want to move out. But let's be honest, that shirt is a disaster!
> 
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> 
> I was wondering round town when I saw Puddles and Marshal talking together, I wasn't really bothered and didnt join in but the next minute I saw Puddles happy while Marshal was in a bad mood, he didn't even want to talk to me! That was Puddles' last chance - I was ready to do anything so she moves out. She comes into MY town, destroys MY clovers and upsets MY villagers! How dare she? I can't kick her out, but I can make her want to leave. I grabbed some writing paper from T&T and wrote a full blown rant in my worst handwriting. Thinking it wasn't enough, I took another piece and wrote "GET OUT OF MY TOWN" continuously, filling the entire paper. I sealed them in an envelope and took them straight to Pelly. I hope now she will get out of my town but only time can tell.
> 
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> 
> Anticipated, I opened the mailbox and I had a letter from Puddles... with a present attached? I opened it and inside was a U R Here shirt( a shirt with a red arrow pointing down). Who does she think would wear that monstrosity? Perhaps she should have kept it for herself because she is the one with the terrible fashion sense. I could just sell it at Re-tail so it's no big deal. Now was the moment of truth...
> "Dear Chai,
> I just love when you send me letters! It makes me so happy, I'll treasure this forever! I got you a gift so I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> From Puddles"
> Kill them with kindness, they say...
> 
> 
> Saturday
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I last wrote but my new hobby is annoying Puddles. Recently, I made her really angry by pushing her around; and that made me really happy.
> But what didn't was her requesting a garbage can as a new Public Work Project. She says "it will really fit this town's theme". IF YOU THINK MY TOWN IS GARBAGE, why are you living in it? I don't know about you (I'm speaking to the diary again) but it is strange that out of all the towns, she decided to live in the 'garbage town'. There isn't even trash on the ground in my town?
> 
> 
> Monday
> 
> 
> Today, I made a very difficult choice. I've decided being a mayor isn't for me and I'm going to live in another town. I can't bear the thought of my leaving my villagers (not including Puddles) but I just can't do it anymore. I'm handing down my job to a close friend who has always wanted to be a mayor. I mean it's not like he'll be as good as me but I'm not letting a stranger take my place.
> I guess this also means there's no point in writing down in this anymore, I'll be unpacking and generally having fun, something I never had in this town.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do a story but hit a writers block halfway through so I came up with a diary. The ending isn't good, I didn't really know how to end it.



This is really good! Makes me want to write a diary but I've already wrote two stories and can't decide which to use...


----------



## himeki

My entry!
Warning-huge!


Spoiler:


----------



## p e p p e r

I'm not good at painting and I've always admired and respected people who could

My first entry... 
a modern style painting of the beautiful sunsets I get to see in California


----------



## riummi

p e p p e r said:


> I'm not good at painting and I've always admired and respected people who could
> 
> My first entry...
> a modern style painting of the beautiful sunsets I get to see in California



i think it looks really cool *^*


----------



## Jacob

p e p p e r said:


> I'm not good at painting and I've always admired and respected people who could
> 
> My first entry...
> a modern style painting of the beautiful sunsets I get to see in California


this is so creative OMG I LOVE THIS AH


----------



## Hettie

[size=-2]Every one's entries so far look awesome! Keep'em coming and do your best![/size]


----------



## Espurr

It's getting there.  >->


----------



## Cam1

The bad thing is I actually tried.


----------



## ilikewaffles

i am horrible at creativity


----------



## Dinosaurz

Ok then... Here goes my writing entry. What do you guys think?



Spoiler



I woke up to the sound of my alarm, a fresh day, a fresh start.
I jumped onto the floor, put on my pink fluffy slippers and yawned.
I can't wait for another hot summers day, relaxing with all my friends.
I stumbled over to my sink, and grabbed my toothbrush. After I brushed my teeth I looked into the mirror, I splashed some water onto my face. The cold sensation of the water felt oddly satisfying. I looked into the mirror. I was small, I had brown eyes and brown hair, which sometimes looked blonde in the hot summer sun. I also noticed how my skin was starting to darken under the summer sky. I went back to my room, opened my closet. I decided to go with a pink skirt and a pink ribbon.
I slowly slid into my outfit of choice and ran down the stars, eager to see what today held for me. As I got downstairs I heard a knock on the door, shortly followed by a villager, "Hey Fang!" I yelled. "Hello, I hope you don't mind me barging in like this" Fang replied with a deep tone. "No problem Fang, what did you want?" I questioned back to him "I just wanted to give this to you, I found it and I thought you might like it" he said while proceeding to grab a leaf of some sorts and passed it to me. "Oh a robo-clock, I love it Fang!" I lied while smiling at him. "Well I'm glad you like it, I saw it in the shops and thought you might like it, anyway Mayor Tamsyn, I will be off" he said, "Thanks Fang!" I yelled after him as he strolled out of the door.
I then stretched and opened the door. I just got one second out of the door and I was surprised by the sound of blinking, "Oh, some mail!" I thought to myself.
I opened up the postbox and grabbed the mail out of it.
I flicked through the mail, two letters.
One from my Mom and one from the Happy Home Academy.
I opened the first letter from my Mom 'Hello Sweetheart, how are things doing? I heard your house was expanding so I got you this!' The letter said, attacked was a white box with a long smooth ribbon on it. I ribbed the box open, waiting to see what my Mom got me. I was surprised to see a Lamp attached to it. I looked at the Lamp and smiled, missing my Mom.
I tucked the Lamp away in my pocket and walked away. I decided to see if anyone was in my campsite so I strolled off to the campsite.
I saw a bright orange tent set up, I decided as Mayor it would be nice to pay our visitor a visit. I slowly grabbed hold of the Tent door and lifted it up slightly and peered in.
There was a small white squirrel looking at me.
Hello! My names Marshal" he said to me with a happy tone.
"Nice to meet you, I'm Mayor Tamsyn" I replied with the same tone.
"Oh mayor! I decided to come to your town, I was craving fresh apple and I came here and took one bite and I loved it!" He said cheerfully.
 "Thanks, I'm glad you enjoy our town, I hope you enjoy your stay!" I said to him.
I then lifted up the tent flap and walked back out.
As I stepped out I realised how hot it was, and thought it would be nice to go swimming so I grabbed my wetsuit and walked over to the beach. As I got to the beach prepared to go swimming I noticed a boat with a man aboard.
I walked up to him and started talking to him.
"Ahoy Me Matey' would ye like a ride to the islan'?  It'll cost 1000 bells per trip'!" The strange creature said, "Oh" I said while checking my pockets, I had exactly 2000 bells.
"Yes please!" I asked him. "Okay, I'll be holdin' onto ye things if thats ok?" He asked me, "Yes that's fine" I said to him while passing over my bells and tools.
I then jumped onto the small boat while wearing my pink wet suit. I sat down and he started the boat up. After around 10 minutes we pulled up on a island, I cautiously jumped off the boat and walked out. It was a small cabin, a group of people were there.
I dismissed them and walked straight ahead to the island. After I walked out I was instantly was hit with the hot, sunny breeze. My hair was glistening in the sunny sky.
I thought what a brilliant summer as I proceeded to walk around the island.
I found a nice spot that I decided to put my things down, I was surprised that I was all by myself, simple bliss. I jumped into the warm, shining water. It was warm, I swam around the island.  
It must of been around a hour before I got bored and decided to lay down on the hot, burning sand. I lied down and started thinking how this was the best summer ever, I couldn't wait to see my friends. I was thinking for around 20 minutes before I started to drift off.
I woke up with a jump, I must of been asleep for what, 3 hours? I got up straight away, noticing my tan straight away. It must of got around 2 shades darker while I was sleeping. I got up and brushed the sand off my body, then proceeded to walk inside the small cabin. I was wondering where to ask so I could go home, I decided to walk up to this young lady in front of a desk.
"Argh, hello, would ye like to register for a walk or catch a boat back to Wolfmoor?"
As interesting as a tour sounded I spent too long here already and decided to head back home. "Please can I go back home?" I asked her. "Already? Ye be sure?" She asked. "Yes, please" I demanded. "Ok, take a seat over there when ye be ready". I looked to over where she was pointing and sat down". I then got called out and walked back to the boat. "Ah welcome back, hope ye enjoyed ye time" he politely said to me.
He then drove off and we made our way back to Wolfmoor. Around 10 minutes later we finally arrived back home, but it felt longer to me. I spent most of the day out and I was already tired. I got off the boat and the man gave me my stuff back. "Thank you" I said politely and walked away. I decided to check up on my villagers before spending the night at home. I walked around and found Freya's house, she was inside.
I slowly opened the door and walked inside. "Hello Freya!" I said.
"Oh hello Tamsyn, how are you?" She asked, "Fine!" I responded. "I'm just a little bored" I said. "Oh in that case would you mind dropping this off for me?, Whitney left it here a while back and she still hasn't got it." She asked. "Oh yeah sure!" I said while Freya was giving me the parcel. I put it inside my pockets and walked out the door, determined to do this job for Freya. The summer sun was starting to disappear as it was getting darker, shame. I do love summer. I walked over to around where Whitney house was, but she wasn't inside. I walked around for a bit and finally found where Whitney was. I approached her and started talking to her "Delivery time! I said while passing over the parcel. "Oh thank you" she said with a slightly confused look on her face. She opened it up and suddenly understanding creeped along her face. "Oh yes! I remember this, I left it at Freya's house a while back!" She said with a understanding expression. She thanked me and gave me a Yellow Bar-Shirt in return. "Thank you" I said while making my way out the door. I walked back to Freya's to told her I delivered it. I grabbed the doorknob to her place and twisted. I opened the door and went up to her "I gave Whitney the parcel" I told her "Ah thank you" she said. "Anyway I will be off now" I told her. I decided to go back to my place as I was already surprisingly tired. I got in and put my pink striped PJ's on. I slid into my bed thinking how well this summer day was, as I drifted off to sleep I knew one thing, that this was going to be the best summer ever.



I don't know how I feel about it, meh. Better then my old entry I guess.


----------



## Jacob

Just finished my 2nd possible drawing entry! I dont really like this one either lel, so Ill keep doing more xD



Spoiler:  Possible entries


----------



## riummi

Jacob_lawall said:


> Just finished my 2nd possible drawing entry! I dont really like this one either lel, so Ill keep doing more xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Possible entries
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138524View attachment 138525



xD omg i kept drawing more entries too


----------



## Heyden

Jacob_lawall said:


> Just finished my 2nd possible drawing entry! I dont really like this one either lel, so Ill keep doing more xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Possible entries
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138524View attachment 138525



OMG da coconut looks great
idk what I'm doing still


----------



## Lancelot

Slammint said:


> Ok then... Here goes my drawing entry. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up to the sound of my alarm, a fresh day, a fresh start.
> I jumped onto the floor, put on my pink fluffy slippers and yawned.
> I can't wait for another hot summers day, relaxing with all my friends.
> I stumbled over to my sink, and grabbed my toothbrush. After I brushed my teeth I looked into the mirror, I splashed some water onto my face. The cold sensation of the water felt oddly satisfying. I looked into the mirror. I was small, I had brown eyes and brown hair, which sometimes looked blonde in the hot summer sun. I also noticed how my skin was starting to darken under the summer sky. I went back to my room, opened my closet. I decided to go with a pink skirt and a pink ribbon.
> I slowly slid into my outfit of choice and ran down the stars, eager to see what today held for me. As I got downstairs I heard a knock on the door, shortly followed by a villager, "Hey Fang!" I yelled. "Hello, I hope you don't mind me barging in like this" Fang replied with a deep tone. "No problem Fang, what did you want?" I questioned back to him "I just wanted to give this to you, I found it and I thought you might like it" he said while proceeding to grab a leaf of some sorts and passed it to me. "Oh a robo-clock, I love it Fang!" I lied while smiling at him. "Well I'm glad you like it, I saw it in the shops and thought you might like it, anyway Mayor Tamsyn, I will be off" he said, "Thanks Fang!" I yelled after him as he strolled out of the door.
> I then stretched and opened the door. I just got one second out of the door and I was surprised by the sound of blinking, "Oh, some mail!" I thought to myself.
> I opened up the postbox and grabbed the mail out of it.
> I flicked through the mail, two letters.
> One from my Mom and one from the Happy Home Academy.
> I opened the first letter from my Mom 'Hello Sweetheart, how are things doing? I heard your house was expanding so I got you this!' The letter said, attacked was a white box with a long smooth ribbon on it. I ribbed the box open, waiting to see what my Mom got me. I was surprised to see a Lamp attached to it. I looked at the Lamp and smiled, missing my Mom.
> I tucked the Lamp away in my pocket and walked away. I decided to see if anyone was in my campsite so I strolled off to the campsite.
> I saw a bright orange tent set up, I decided as Mayor it would be nice to pay our visitor a visit. I slowly grabbed hold of the Tent door and lifted it up slightly and peered in.
> There was a small white squirrel looking at me.
> Hello! My names Marshal" he said to me with a happy tone.
> "Nice to meet you, I'm Mayor Tamsyn" I replied with the same tone.
> "Oh mayor! I decided to come to your town, I was craving fresh apple and I came here and took one bite and I loved it!" He said cheerfully.
> "Thanks, I'm glad you enjoy our town, I hope you enjoy your stay!" I said to him.
> I then lifted up the tent flap and walked back out.
> As I stepped out I realised how hot it was, and thought it would be nice to go swimming so I grabbed my wetsuit and walked over to the beach. As I got to the beach prepared to go swimming I noticed a boat with a man aboard.
> I walked up to him and started talking to him.
> "Ahoy Me Matey' would ye like a ride to the islan'?  It'll cost 1000 bells per trip'!" The strange creature said, "Oh" I said while checking my pockets, I had exactly 2000 bells.
> "Yes please!" I asked him. "Okay, I'll be holdin' onto ye things if thats ok?" He asked me, "Yes that's fine" I said to him while passing over my bells and tools.
> I then jumped onto the small boat while wearing my pink wet suit. I sat down and he started the boat up. After around 10 minutes we pulled up on a island, I cautiously jumped off the boat and walked out. It was a small cabin, a group of people were there.
> I dismissed them and walked straight ahead to the island. After I walked out I was instantly was hit with the hot, sunny breeze. My hair was glistening in the sunny sky.
> I thought what a brilliant summer as I proceeded to walk around the island.
> I found a nice spot that I decided to put my things down, I was surprised that I was all by myself, simple bliss. I jumped into the warm, shining water. It was warm, I swam around the island.
> It must of been around a hour before I got bored and decided to lay down on the hot, burning sand. I lied down and started thinking how this was the best summer ever, I couldn't wait to see my friends. I was thinking for around 20 minutes before I started to drift off.
> I woke up with a jump, I must of been asleep for what, 3 hours? I got up straight away, noticing my tan straight away. It must of got around 2 shades darker while I was sleeping. I got up and brushed the sand off my body, then proceeded to walk inside the small cabin. I was wondering where to ask so I could go home, I decided to walk up to this young lady in front of a desk.
> "Argh, hello, would ye like to register for a walk or catch a boat back to Wolfmoor?"
> As interesting as a tour sounded I spent too long here already and decided to head back home. "Please can I go back home?" I asked her. "Already? Ye be sure?" She asked. "Yes, please" I demanded. "Ok, take a seat over there when ye be ready". I looked to over where she was pointing and sat down". I then got called out and walked back to the boat. "Ah welcome back, hope ye enjoyed ye time" he politely said to me.
> He then drove off and we made our way back to Wolfmoor. Around 10 minutes later we finally arrived back home, but it felt longer to me. I spent most of the day out and I was already tired. I got off the boat and the man gave me my stuff back. "Thank you" I said politely and walked away. I decided to check up on my villagers before spending the night at home. I walked around and found Freya's house, she was inside.
> I slowly opened the door and walked inside. "Hello Freya!" I said.
> "Oh hello Tamsyn, how are you?" She asked, "Fine!" I responded. "I'm just a little bored" I said. "Oh in that case would you mind dropping this off for me?, Whitney left it here a while back and she still hasn't got it." She asked. "Oh yeah sure!" I said while Freya was giving me the parcel. I put it inside my pockets and walked out the door, determined to do this job for Freya. The summer sun was starting to disappear as it was getting darker, shame. I do love summer. I walked over to around where Whitney house was, but she wasn't inside. I walked around for a bit and finally found where Whitney was. I approached her and started talking to her "Delivery time! I said while passing over the parcel. "Oh thank you" she said with a slightly confused look on her face. She opened it up and suddenly understanding creeped along her face. "Oh yes! I remember this, I left it at Freya's house a while back!" She said with a understanding expression. She thanked me and gave me a Yellow Bar-Shirt in return. "Thank you" I said while making my way out the door. I walked back to Freya's to told her I delivered it. I grabbed the doorknob to her place and twisted. I opened the door and went up to her "I gave Whitney the parcel" I told her "Ah thank you" she said. "Anyway I will be off now" I told her. I decided to go back to my place as I was already surprisingly tired. I got in and put my pink striped PJ's on. I slid into my bed thinking how well this summer day was, as I drifted off to sleep I knew one thing, that this was going to be the best summer ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how I feel about it, meh. Better then my old entry I guess.



Thats a v nice drawing you've got there


----------



## Dinosaurz

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Thats a v nice drawing you've got there



Ikr, *whoops, I'm so stupid*.


----------



## Espurr

Spoiler: Clicky







Redrawn on printer paper, less sloppily lined, temporarily uncolored.


----------



## riummi

finished ;u; i cant do bg's lol


Spoiler: my uneventful life


----------



## Dinosaurz

riummi said:


> finished ;u; i cant do bg's lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my uneventful life



OMG :O
Why is everyone's art amazing except from me?


----------



## mintellect

riummi said:


> finished ;u; i cant do bg's lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my uneventful life



This is amazing! So cute 

Well, I finished. I drew three arts: one on MS Paint, one hand drawn, and this one on some drawing app I got on the App Store. I decided I liked this one best so here you go:



Spoiler: I can't art











...it isn't working??? Anyone know why?


----------



## Rasha

Slammint said:


> OMG :O
> Why is everyone's art amazing except from me?



dood u have time remember what you posted here does not count all the entries must go to the official submission forum when it opens. only what u post there counts.
good luck ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



ForestSparkle said:


> Spoiler: My lame art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make the carousel look doodle-y. x3



ah must say out of the entries I've seen so far this one is my favorite. I lurvs it!!! <3


----------



## p e p p e r

riummi said:


> finished ;u; i cant do bg's lol



this is so cute!


----------



## SharJoY

p e p p e r said:


> I'm not good at painting and I've always admired and respected people who could
> 
> My first entry...
> a modern style painting of the beautiful sunsets I get to see in California



Awesome!  It goes well with the theme of this contest.


----------



## p e p p e r

riummi said:


> i think it looks really cool *^*



really?  thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> this is so creative OMG I LOVE THIS AH



aww thanks Jacob


----------



## SharJoY

Cam said:


> The bad thing is I actually tried.
> View attachment 138512



Look at that sand castle!


----------



## p e p p e r

Jacob_lawall said:


> Just finished my 2nd possible drawing entry! I dont really like this one either lel, so Ill keep doing more xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Possible entries
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138524View attachment 138525


I really like that coconut!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Misti said:


> Awesome!  It goes well with the theme of this contest.



thank you Misti!


----------



## Jacob

p e p p e r said:


> I really like that coconut!


Aww thanks! I dont


----------



## SharJoY

riummi said:


> finished ;u; i cant do bg's lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my uneventful life



Adorable!


----------



## p e p p e r

Jacob_lawall said:


> Aww thanks! I dont



well what's your next idea?  you seem to have a real talent for reflections & or capturing light that hits objects, you should use that to your advantage


----------



## roroselle

riummi said:


> finished ;u; i cant do bg's lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my uneventful life



omg<3 i couldn't help but smile! 
great job riummi!!

---

@all others that turned in their short stories

i'm having a great time reading!
yall should keep writing!



I'm reluctant to submit my short story
but I'll share before I submit, I'll probably edit it a bit more
However, hope you enjoy
Okay, so I used my name but it's totally fictional lol


Spoiler: Embrace the Fire



_Embrace the Fire_
By: roroselle​
She could hear herself breathing and feel the sun on her face. The water wraps her in its arms, embracing her, and rocks her back and forth. Roselle's eyes open and she finds herself looking up at the bright blue sky. "Peace," she thought, "this is peace." She let the waves bring her where it pleased as she tried keeping chin high up to keep water from getting onto her face. Suddenly, she heard a muffled, yet familiar, voice calling out to her. "Roselle, come out the water! There's mail for you!" Roselle flipped her body around and started to swim towards shore. Her body moved with the water like she was one with it. She reached the shore and runs into the cabin that she calls home. You can expect nothing less from a girl gifted with the powers of water from birth. Her cabin rests just feet away from the beach where she can call the beach her backyard. Before she stepped in, she snapped her fingers and all the water residue snapped away from her; she walked into the cabin dry as a desert. 
"What came?" she asked her best friend that lives with her. 
Kate replied, "It looks fancy, like some kind of invitation." 
Kate was sitting on the couch holding up the invitation. Roselle snatched the invitation right out of Kate's hands and plopped down next to her. "Did the mermaids invite you to King Triton's ball?" Kate joked. 
"As much as you'd like to believe, mermaids are not real," Roselle responded. 
"Yeah and girls with water powers are," Kate said in her sarcastic tone. 
"And here I am!" Roselle exclaimed while laughing. 
Kate knew Roselle ever since they were in their mothers' womb. Kate knew about Roselle's gift and never stops reminding her about it. Roselle opened the envelope and began to read the invitation. Kate observed Roselle's eyes panning through the invitation. She scrunched her eyebrows in wonder. 
"What does it say?" Kate eagerly asked.
After a moment of more silence Roselle responded, "Um, I've been invited to a Fire Festival."

---

Roselle was pacing back and forth as Kate followed her with her eyes. The air in the room became tense.
"It shouldn't be a big deal right?" Kate said to break the tension Roselle was creating.
"Of course it is! This the first year they're inviting other gifted elements!"
"Why are you freaking out? Shouldn't they be the one scared of you?" Kate chuckled.
Roselle tried to keep a straight face but couldn't help let out a smirk.

The Fire Festival celebrates the ones gifted with powers of fire. It's a big celebration that's held in The Woods, which is about half a day's travel. They hold it towards the end of summer. The fire gifted usually go there to show off their powers and use their powers for art, food, entertainment, and more. They commemorate the end of the summer by gathering to appreciate the last days of summer. As you can imagine, barbecue is real popular in the festival. There has been tension between all the element gifted people. "Gifted people" is only a recent concept the world had to grasp. By recent, I mean it only started 2 decades ago, which is recent in terms of the word getting used to gifted people. The world found ways to live with the gifted and to keep the world in order. However, the tension between each element always lingered. Despite the tensions, a move to eliminate tensions has been started by the fire gifted communities. And according to Roselle's invitation, they're opening the Fire Festival to all elements. Roselle wondered if it was a gesture of peace or a gesture of look-at-our-fire-power-it's-better-than-your-power. 

"It's tomorrow night," Roselle said beneath her breath.
"Then it looks like you have to leave tomorrow at noon perhaps?" Kate suggested.
Roselle shrugged her shoulders and plopped back down on the couch next to Kate.
"What if I get...bored or something? I don't know that part of the land. I..I'm not comfortable around fire."
Kate let out a laugh and said, "Are you serious? You can put out fires!"
"Just because I can put it out, doesn't mean I'm comfortable around them! Besides, what if there's no water around? I can't just make water, smart ass." Roselle retorted.
Kate stood up, took the invitation and threw it at Roselle's face. "Leave at noon and I'm sure you'll get there by the time the festival starts." 
She already knew that Roselle was going to decide she is going to go. She knew that Roselle just needed that push. She knew this was Roselle needed to face it. Kate then walked into her room and shut the door showing Roselle that she called it a night.
Roselle let out a sigh and a small smile as she picked up the invitation. She looked at it as she got up from the couch and headed towards her room to call it a night.

---

"Twelve," Roselle murmured under her breath. She swung her bag around and headed out the door. She was wearing a tan hat and a purple, sleeveless dress that went up to her knees. Kate stopped her before she stepped out, "It'll be great! Just... don't be that girl who puts out their fires." Kate smiled and then chuckled as she closed the door.
Roselle shook her head and laughed, she was thankful for a friend like Kate. And with that, Roselle began her adventure to the Fire Festival.

---

Twiddling her fingers, Roselle made drops of water dance around her as she was taking a break at a side of a river. She was only an hour or so away from The Woods. The sun is 3/4 of it's way down and so was Roselle's water supply. She was lucky to have found a river running through to replenish, and even play for a little while. 

"My parents always told me not to play with my food, you probably heard 'don't play with your water at the table' right?" a voice said which broke Roselle's concentration sending the water floating around back into the river.
Roselle quickly turned her head towards the voice's direction and saw a young man, dressed in camo shorts and a plain white t-shirt. His black hair was tousled and his face was clean. Roselle tilted her head and gave him a confused look.
"My parents told me not to talk to strangers, you probably head 'talk to strangers and run the fun they're having' right?" Roselle thought she could be witty at times, though she only thought.
The young man let out a short chuckle before apologizing, "Exactly right. However I apologize, I love seeing people embrace their powers." 
"You know a thing or two?"
"Might. You heading to the Fire Festival?"
Roselle's eyes grew big after his question, "Ye- Yes, how'd you know?"
The young man answered, "You're going in that direction and you have a water gift so through my keen powers of observation--"
Roselle interrupted, "Good job, Sherlock. So what element gift do you have?" 
The young man looked down and snapped his fingers. The leaf that he was apparently looking at caught on fire. Roselle jolted back a little and glanced at the young man, "Fire," she thought to herself.
"I'm Ralph, and you are..." his voice trailed.
"Roselle," she answered sternly. 
Ralph noticed her demeanor when he set that leaf on fire and developed a curiosity towards her.
"If we want to make it on time, we should get going," he stood up with the confidence that she'll follow.
Roselle looked at him and wondered if it was a good idea but he was right and she actually liked his company. She followed behind him and they began to walk. They hit small talk here and there. They showed off each other's powers here and there. Then suddenly, the sun was already set. Ralph grabbed two thick branches to make into torches and handed one to Roselle. They continued the path with the fire lighting their way.

"So, you're gonna tell me why fire makes you cringe so much?" Ralph asks.
Roselle was shocked that he noticed that, she tried her best to hide her cringe-face when he would show off his fire.
"If you must know," Roselle started, "my parents died in a fire." She gave it to him straight because she knew he would just keep asking her if she didn't. Ralph was silent, looking up at the flame of his torch. She noticed and she decided to continue.
"I panicked. I was young, I-- My powers weren't as developed. I could have saved them.." She looked over to her torch and glared at the flame. "All fire does is destroy, and I was too weak to put it out. I--"
Ralph put out his arm and stopped her from walking. He looked into her eyes and said, "It's not that simple."
He waved his arm and both flames were gone. Roselle gasped and looked around. Darkness filled the place, all she could see was the night sky above them. 
Ralph began, "Without the flame, we would be walking through darkness right now. Yes, fire can destroy but fire also brings light. Fire can get chaotic but fire can also be tamed. There's a balance to everything but how can you see both if you don't embrace it?" He waved his hand once again and the flames appeared on the torches again. Roselle stayed quiet because she was in deep thought, she knew he was right. It was a simplistic concept, but sometimes we are too clouded to even see the simplest things in front of us. 
They reached a field of tall grass. Roselle looked around and noticed little spots of light here and there. She turned to Ralph and asked, "What's going on? What are those?" Ralph smirked and said, "Fireflies. They like to come out in summer. They're called that because of the natural light they have. They illuminate the night, like fire." He grabbed her hand and pulled her through to the middle of the field. "Stay here," he whispered in her ear. He ran back and waved his arm through the tall grass.

Suddenly, a whole flock of fireflies came out of the tall grass and started to surround Roselle. She looked around in awe and wonder. She felt this feeling before, it was a familiar feeling. She pictured herself floating in the water, she remembered the feeling the water gave her as she floated, like the water was embracing her. But this time, fireflies were embracing her. She felt the tickle of the fireflies and the warmth of the torch embrace her. She held her arms up and wide. "Peace," she thought, "this is peace." She felt the fire embracing her because she had finally embraced the fire.


----------



## mintellect

Trying again:






Why isn't it showing the image?? I copy and paste on my email and it works fine!


----------



## p e p p e r

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Trying again:



did you upload the image to a website, or try the image uploader on this website?  your attachment doesn't seem to be a proper image file (jpg, png or gif)


----------



## roroselle

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Trying again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't it showing the image?? I copy and paste on my email and it works fine!



it's because the image link is supposed to end with a .jpg or .png or other image extensions
that link isn't even a link(x

try saving your piece in a .jpg or .png file
try uploading your piece in a image hosting website like imgur.com


----------



## Jacob

p e p p e r said:


> well what's your next idea?  you seem to have a real talent for reflections & or capturing light that hits objects, you should use that to your advantage



Aww thank you! I definitly will, Idk what my next idea is tho :/ maybe a tiki mask? or like flip flops or somthin idk


----------



## riummi

Jacob_lawall said:


> Aww thanks! I dont



LOL i liked the coconut too...


----------



## mintellect

roroselle said:


> it's because the image link is supposed to end with a .jpg or .png or other image extensions
> that link isn't even a link(x
> 
> try saving your piece in a .jpg or .png file
> try uploading your piece in a image hosting website like imgur.com



I'm on iPad so I don't know how to save it a .jpg etc.?


----------



## roroselle

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I'm on iPad so I don't know how to save it a .jpg etc.?



from your ipad, if you have the image saved in your photos, go to imgur.com in safari then choose to upload a photo from your camera roll


----------



## mintellect

Spoiler: this is art! right?












there we go!


----------



## riummi

lol nvm u got it Yess
i really like how the water looks! very water color-y texture-y lol


----------



## MissLily123

Chipped-Teacup said:


> Ooh that's good, good luck



Oh thank you! I wasn't expecting to get any compliments! Makes me happy! Good luck to you as well ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Amazing!



Thank you!


----------



## mintellect

riummi said:


> lol nvm u got it Yess
> i really like how the water looks! very water color-y texture-y lol



Thanks! I tried to make it as water color-y texture-y as possible!


----------



## Cottonball

peoyne said:


> eep so finally finished my piece for reall!
> took endless hours of continuous drawing, and im really happy about how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



i love this. omg


----------



## SharJoY

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Spoiler: this is art! right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there we go!



SO cute.


----------



## mintellect

Misti said:


> SO cute.



Thanks so much!


----------



## doveling

Cottonball said:


> i love this. omg





p e p p e r said:


> it's kinda obnoxious how cute this is!  it's definitely going to be one of the top choices!





Magic Marshmallow said:


> Okay, if this is what I'm up against I might as well tear up my entry and not even enter haha, amazing job!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What was wrong with it? Was it too short or long?





roroselle said:


> omg! i can't handle this T.T <3
> how cute and clever~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i seriously want to eat that popsicle O.O <3



thank you all : v ;;; ///


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler


----------



## p e p p e r

Bowie said:


>



this looks awesome!


----------



## Jacob

Bowie said:


> Spoiler



thats actually reeaaally really cool! i love it!


----------



## MissLily123

Bowie said:


> Spoiler



Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## WonderK

Just something very basic.


----------



## mintellect

Bowie said:


> Spoiler



CUZ BABY YOU'RE A FIIIIIIIIIIIREWORK

...That's what that's supposed to be right? Haha, nice job 

- - - Post Merge - - -

So, this was the MS Paint thing i was considering entering, but I changed my mind. The white stuff is supposed to be sunscreen...


----------



## Cam1

Misti said:


> Look at that sand castle!


Heh, I tried really hard on that one.


----------



## Bowie

Thanks for all the positive comments, guys!


----------



## Ariel.

I just finished my short story for the writing contest. It's 1986 words, so it's pretty long. I can't imagine a lot of you would want to read it. 
Personally, I don't know if it's good. It's not my best. It doesn't have a lot of imagery at all, tbh.

I also don't know if the "summer" theme is expressed enough. It's not a very happy-go-lucky story, but it is set on a summer vacation. 
So, here you go I guess. If you want to talk about it with me, you can vm or pm me for a quicker reply.
Thanks everyone :]

(Also, I love all of your stuff so far <3)



Spoiler:  The Biggest Catch



My brother and I were always in a competition when we were young, just like most siblings. He was always beating me in everything. He was better at making music, art, friends, you name it. I don?t even think he was trying most of the time. He was simply better at whatever I was merely good at. I would lie and cheat in things I normally did for fun just to say I was better at it than my brother, like tracing drawings or peeking at his cards in UNO. I always felt bad when I cheated, though. All I wanted to do was be the winner. It didn?t feel fair that he could seemingly be the best at whatever he wanted, and it made me even more upset that I had to cheat in order to win. I never let him know how I felt, but if I had, I?m sure the whole fishing incident could have been avoided.
	We were on vacation at St. George Island. The island was small, but it had plenty of fishing spots, all within walking distance from the beach house we were staying at. Most of the fishing spots had a lot of baby sharks. There was only one spot on the whole island to actually swim, and even though there were no sharks, there were a lot of minnows, which made me feel like there would be sharks around. Needless to say, I didn?t swim much because I was afraid I?d get bit by a baby shark. 
I spent most of my time in the shallow water trying to catch minnows with my sand castle bucket. My brother, Luke, was swimming because he wasn?t afraid. Sometimes Luke would join me, but he?d get bored and go back to swimming because it was ?too easy?. I didn?t think it was that easy, but it was very calming for me for some reason. If I caught a lot of minnows, I would go show my dad and then dump them all back in the water and start again. Sometimes I?d take a break and make sandcastles or swim out to my brother and swim back.
I did this for the first two days of the vacation. I had become very attached to my minnows. Sometimes I would name them and put them back and see if I could find them again. I was getting very good at catching them. My dad noticed my fascination with fishing, which I assume is the reason he asked me to go fishing with him and Luke. Not just bucket fishing, real fishing, as in, baby shark fishing. I wasn?t so sure about it. I thought sharks were scary, and I was too small to reel it in. My dad informed me that baby sharks aren?t as scary, and that he would help me with reeling in my fish if I couldn?t handle it. I figured it would be cool to tell my friends that I caught a shark, so I went along.
Most of the sharks we caught were very small. They really weren?t as scary as I thought. Some of them I even caught without any help. Luke, however, caught all of his without help since he is way stronger than I am. My dad told us that the biggest one we catch he would cook up so we could see what shark tastes like. We decided to keep the biggest shark in a cooler with ocean water in it until an even bigger one came, then we would switch it out. Dad was in charge of throwing them back after we caught them if they weren?t bigger than the biggest one. At first we were really excited about trying shark because it made us sound like Vikings or pirates, but looking at the size of the ones we were pulling in, we weren?t going to get one with enough meat on it to even try. Towards the end of the day, the largest one we caught was big enough for each of us to have a couple bites. Of course, it was Luke?s. The sun was going down, so we had to go back soon. Dad told us that we could both catch one more and then we would go back.
I was sitting in the sand with the fishing rod in one hand and I was making a sandcastle with the other hand. I knew I wouldn?t catch a bigger shark than Luke?s since all of the sharks were so small. I was disappointed, but I saw it coming. Even if he had caught the biggest one, it wasn?t that impressive, so I didn?t feel as bad as usual. I was thinking of new names for the minnows I would catch the next day when my rod started clicking. I tried to reel it back, but when I did, the rod almost shot out of my hand. The reel wouldn?t even move backwards. The rod started bending forward and a lot more than usual. I the line kept shooting out because I couldn?t reel it back. I called for my dad, and he ran to help me. He took the rod out of my hand and tried to reel it in, but he was struggling for the first time all day. ?How big is this thing?? I wondered. I looked to my brother and he was watching in awe. It was almost as if he was shocked. 
I was so excited. I was beating him fair and square for the first time. I felt like it couldn?t be possible, though. What if the line breaks? What if it gets away? I started to panic.
?Pull it in, dad! Get it before it gets away! Get the shark! The line is going to break!?
?Calm down, Claire, I know how to fish!? He argued. I could tell he was struggling. He kept grunting and cursing under his breath. 
Then, after a few minutes of intense line-pulling and rod-waving, out of the water came a big, fat, 3 foot shark. Defeated and flopping every which way, it was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen: victory. Luke stood at the shore with his mouth hanging wide open. ?Whoa.? was the only word he could seem to find.
	?That?s mine! That?s mine! I caught that! Look at my shark! Look how big it is!? I could barely contain my excitement. I couldn?t believe it. My shark was the biggest!
Luke stuck his rod in the sand and helped put the shark in the cooler. 
	?Well, Claire, looks like your shark is the biggest!? my dad said.
	?Yeah, and now we get to eat it.? I said.
Luke didn?t seem upset his shark wasn?t the biggest. He was just as excited as I was. We hadn?t seen a shark this big in real life before. I grabbed my rod and laid it down next to all of our stuff. 
Luke went to go grab his rod, but as soon as he picked it up, it started to click. I didn?t think anything of it until I heard him say, ?Um, dad? It?s not reeling back.?
?You?ve got to be kidding me.? I thought. Dad rushed over and tried to pull it in, but even he couldn?t pull it in. Both he and Luke started to pull it in. ?No. This is not happening. Not right now.?
The rod was shaking violently. I started wishing the line would break, but it was like a supernatural force was keeping it together. Both of them had their hand on the reel, stepping backwards and digging into the sand. Right when I thought it was over, it kept going. They reeled and let go over and over to try to tire the fish, but it kept going. Finally, it broke out of the water, and there before my eyes, was the new largest shark I had ever seen. I stood there, boiling over with anger and defeat. 
	As they brought forward the 4.5 foot beast, they rejoiced. My dad got so excited he wanted to take a picture. As he went to grab the camera, all I could think was how that glory should be mine. That picture should be mine. That feeling should be mine. It was mine. He stole it from me. 
I don?t remember how exactly it happened, it feels like a blur looking back on it, but somehow I managed to pick up my shark out of the cooler and superwoman throw it right into my brother?s stomach. All I remember is him falling to the ground with one giant shark on his stomach and the other lying next to him, and the screams to follow. My dad whipped around and started running towards him. Luke instinctively threw the shark off of him and got up and ran away, thankfully without being bit. My dad was in a sort of shock state, yelling at me and checking my brother, who was crying because he was terrified and confused, or so I thought. When I looked closer, I saw that my brother?s skin was reddish pink around his stomach and hands. I looked down at my own hands, it was the same thing, and they started to sting.
?What is wrong with you? Claire! Look at me right now! Shark skin is rough, that?s why I haven?t let you touch it all day. What were you thinking when you threw that? Why would you do that to your brother?? My dad yelled while looking at my hands. I didn?t know what to say. How do you tell your dad that the only reason you threw a shark at your brother was because he caught a bigger one? I looked at my brother who now wasn?t crying as much as he was glaring at me. I started to cry very, very hard. I think it was the first time I cried in front of Luke. My dad wrapped a towel around me and did that whole trying-to-be-understanding-and-firm-at-the-same-time thing. Luke did not like that he wasn?t getting his answers; he didn?t know why this happened to him either. 
?Oh come on, she can?t just get away with this, I could have died you know!? he whined.
?We will talk later; we have to get you two a first aid kit. Let?s go back to the beach house.? Dad said.
?What about the sharks?? Luke surprisingly asked as if he didn?t just get one thrown at him.
?Can you even help carry it with your stomach?? Dad asked.
	Luke turned around to look at the shark, but both of the sharks, to his surprise, were gone.
	?Wait, what? Where are they?? Luke exclaimed.
Dad looked over where the pole was lying, and it was lying pretty close to the shoreline.  ?The waves must have pulled them away or something, son.? Dad said.
I was already disappointed in myself, but this one was the stinger. Not only did I hurt my brother, but I spoiled the only thing we were looking forward to all day. Then, just as Luke started to have a hissy fit, I realized how dumb everything was. Why was I so jealous of my brother? He?s older and bigger, of course he?s going to be better than me at things. Then I slowly realized how funny it was that I had thrown a shark at my brother and now both of our sharks are in the ocean again. Then I laughed hysterically, and explained myself while trying to stop laughing. I told them about how jealous I was because I didn?t know any better, and that I was sorry. My brother couldn?t believe it, and he was mad but I think he understood. My dad was the same way, but he lectured me more about it and told me it wasn?t funny. Now, I?m grounded.


----------



## Heichou_

o, jeez. I took this last week. The blue bonnets near my house were in bloom!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Heichou_ said:


> o, jeez. I took this last week. The blue bonnets near my house were in bloom!



Is that the entry? Because the entry has to be one you made especially for the contest.


----------



## Bowie

Slammint said:


> Is that the entry? Because the entry has to be one you made especially for the contest.



Really? I had no idea it had to be made especially for the contest. I thought that it was acceptable provided you made it, it's recent, and it has something to do with summer.


----------



## Heichou_

Slammint said:


> Is that the entry? Because the entry has to be one you made especially for the contest.



It is ;-; I guess I could just go out and retake a picture of them?.. x'D
I thought the entry was just something you made/took thats related to summer.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Heichou_ said:


> It is ;-; I guess I could just go out and retake a picture of them?.. x'D
> I thought the entry was just something you made/took thats related to summer.



Nope, the rules state it has to be something done especially for the contest .
But yeah take it again xD


----------



## Bowie

Slammint said:


> Nope, the rules state it has to be something done especially for the contest .
> But yeah take it again xD



I suppose I'm gonna have to be disqualified from the contest I entered, in that case. I made that piece over a month ago.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bowie said:


> I suppose I'm gonna have to be disqualified from the contest I entered, in that case. I made that piece over a month ago.



Yeah :/. Shame really. But rules are rules.


----------



## Heichou_

Well I just made lemonade, I'll take a picture oml. That sucks, I'll just edit my entry then.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

How long after an entry did you guys get an ember? 

I hope this doesn't mean my entry was disqualified or something .-.


----------



## roroselle

WonderK said:


> Just something very basic.



this gives me so much peace <3
i probably have developed fins by now


----------



## ForestSparkle

ShinyYoshi said:


> How long after an entry did you guys get an ember?
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean my entry was disqualified or something .-.



Mine each took a few hours.


----------



## mintellect

Heichou_ said:


> o, jeez. I took this last week. The blue bonnets near my house were in bloom!



At first I thought that was a painting and was like Holy *** we're all dead, we have no chance at winning the art contest

But that's a pretty photograph!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> How long after an entry did you guys get an ember?
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean my entry was disqualified or something .-.



Mine is taking a long time aswell, I don't see any reason for it to be disqualified. I submitted it around 5pm Eastern Daylight?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Mine is taking a long time aswell, I don't see any reason for it to be disqualified. I submitted it around 5pm Eastern Daylight?


Okay, I would have posted 4pm your time so I won't freak out for now


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Spoiler: idk











Cause.. Isabelle dreams of spending time on the beach..


----------



## WonderK

roroselle said:


> this gives me so much peace <3
> i probably have developed fins by now



Thank you.


----------



## p e p p e r

ShinyYoshi said:


> How long after an entry did you guys get an ember?
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean my entry was disqualified or something .-.



I just got my Ember & I submitted mine about 12 hours ago.  You can also check your thread, they'll
post on there if there is an issue with your submission


----------



## Justin

Guys, we're not staring at the boards all day long waiting for entries!  Some hours is nothing to be worried about, you should expect processing within 1 or 2 days. We generally do them in batches, so it just depends on when you happen to submit and when we happen to do them.

As pepper pointed out, we'll post something on your thread when we have processed it letting you if it's been accepted or not, so just keep checking that.


----------



## ona272

roroselle said:


> I'm reluctant to submit my short story
> but I'll share before I submit, I'll probably edit it a bit more
> However, hope you enjoy
> Okay, so I used my name but it's totally fictional lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Embrace the Fire
> 
> 
> 
> _Embrace the Fire_
> By: roroselle​
> She could hear herself breathing and feel the sun on her face. The water wraps her in its arms, embracing her, and rocks her back and forth. Roselle's eyes open and she finds herself looking up at the bright blue sky. "Peace," she thought, "this is peace." She let the waves bring her where it pleased as she tried keeping chin high up to keep water from getting onto her face. Suddenly, she heard a muffled, yet familiar, voice calling out to her. "Roselle, come out the water! There's mail for you!" Roselle flipped her body around and started to swim towards shore. Her body moved with the water like she was one with it. She reached the shore and runs into the cabin that she calls home. You can expect nothing less from a girl gifted with the powers of water from birth. Her cabin rests just feet away from the beach where she can call the beach her backyard. Before she stepped in, she snapped her fingers and all the water residue snapped away from her; she walked into the cabin dry as a desert.
> "What came?" she asked her best friend that lives with her.
> Kate replied, "It looks fancy, like some kind of invitation."
> Kate was sitting on the couch holding up the invitation. Roselle snatched the invitation right out of Kate's hands and plopped down next to her. "Did the mermaids invite you to King Triton's ball?" Kate joked.
> "As much as you'd like to believe, mermaids are not real," Roselle responded.
> "Yeah and girls with water powers are," Kate said in her sarcastic tone.
> "And here I am!" Roselle exclaimed while laughing.
> Kate knew Roselle ever since they were in their mothers' womb. Kate knew about Roselle's gift and never stops reminding her about it. Roselle opened the envelope and began to read the invitation. Kate observed Roselle's eyes panning through the invitation. She scrunched her eyebrows in wonder.
> "What does it say?" Kate eagerly asked.
> After a moment of more silence Roselle responded, "Um, I've been invited to a Fire Festival."
> 
> ---
> 
> Roselle was pacing back and forth as Kate followed her with her eyes. The air in the room became tense.
> "It shouldn't be a big deal right?" Kate said to break the tension Roselle was creating.
> "Of course it is! This the first year they're inviting other gifted elements!"
> "Why are you freaking out? Shouldn't they be the one scared of you?" Kate chuckled.
> Roselle tried to keep a straight face but couldn't help let out a smirk.
> 
> The Fire Festival celebrates the ones gifted with powers of fire. It's a big celebration that's held in The Woods, which is about half a day's travel. They hold it towards the end of summer. The fire gifted usually go there to show off their powers and use their powers for art, food, entertainment, and more. They commemorate the end of the summer by gathering to appreciate the last days of summer. As you can imagine, barbecue is real popular in the festival. There has been tension between all the element gifted people. "Gifted people" is only a recent concept the world had to grasp. By recent, I mean it only started 2 decades ago, which is recent in terms of the word getting used to gifted people. The world found ways to live with the gifted and to keep the world in order. However, the tension between each element always lingered. Despite the tensions, a move to eliminate tensions has been started by the fire gifted communities. And according to Roselle's invitation, they're opening the Fire Festival to all elements. Roselle wondered if it was a gesture of peace or a gesture of look-at-our-fire-power-it's-better-than-your-power.
> 
> "It's tomorrow night," Roselle said beneath her breath.
> "Then it looks like you have to leave tomorrow at noon perhaps?" Kate suggested.
> Roselle shrugged her shoulders and plopped back down on the couch next to Kate.
> "What if I get...bored or something? I don't know that part of the land. I..I'm not comfortable around fire."
> Kate let out a laugh and said, "Are you serious? You can put out fires!"
> "Just because I can put it out, doesn't mean I'm comfortable around them! Besides, what if there's no water around? I can't just make water, smart ass." Roselle retorted.
> Kate stood up, took the invitation and threw it at Roselle's face. "Leave at noon and I'm sure you'll get there by the time the festival starts."
> She already knew that Roselle was going to decide she is going to go. She knew that Roselle just needed that push. She knew this was Roselle needed to face it. Kate then walked into her room and shut the door showing Roselle that she called it a night.
> Roselle let out a sigh and a small smile as she picked up the invitation. She looked at it as she got up from the couch and headed towards her room to call it a night.
> 
> ---
> 
> "Twelve," Roselle murmured under her breath. She swung her bag around and headed out the door. She was wearing a tan hat and a purple, sleeveless dress that went up to her knees. Kate stopped her before she stepped out, "It'll be great! Just... don't be that girl who puts out their fires." Kate smiled and then chuckled as she closed the door.
> Roselle shook her head and laughed, she was thankful for a friend like Kate. And with that, Roselle began her adventure to the Fire Festival.
> 
> ---
> 
> Twiddling her fingers, Roselle made drops of water dance around her as she was taking a break at a side of a river. She was only an hour or so away from The Woods. The sun is 3/4 of it's way down and so was Roselle's water supply. She was lucky to have found a river running through to replenish, and even play for a little while.
> 
> "My parents always told me not to play with my food, you probably heard 'don't play with your water at the table' right?" a voice said which broke Roselle's concentration sending the water floating around back into the river.
> Roselle quickly turned her head towards the voice's direction and saw a young man, dressed in camo shorts and a plain white t-shirt. His black hair was tousled and his face was clean. Roselle tilted her head and gave him a confused look.
> "My parents told me not to talk to strangers, you probably head 'talk to strangers and run the fun they're having' right?" Roselle thought she could be witty at times, though she only thought.
> The young man let out a short chuckle before apologizing, "Exactly right. However I apologize, I love seeing people embrace their powers."
> "You know a thing or two?"
> "Might. You heading to the Fire Festival?"
> Roselle's eyes grew big after his question, "Ye- Yes, how'd you know?"
> The young man answered, "You're going in that direction and you have a water gift so through my keen powers of observation--"
> Roselle interrupted, "Good job, Sherlock. So what element gift do you have?"
> The young man looked down and snapped his fingers. The leaf that he was apparently looking at caught on fire. Roselle jolted back a little and glanced at the young man, "Fire," she thought to herself.
> "I'm Ralph, and you are..." his voice trailed.
> "Roselle," she answered sternly.
> Ralph noticed her demeanor when he set that leaf on fire and developed a curiosity towards her.
> "If we want to make it on time, we should get going," he stood up with the confidence that she'll follow.
> Roselle looked at him and wondered if it was a good idea but he was right and she actually liked his company. She followed behind him and they began to walk. They hit small talk here and there. They showed off each other's powers here and there. Then suddenly, the sun was already set. Ralph grabbed two thick branches to make into torches and handed one to Roselle. They continued the path with the fire lighting their way.
> 
> "So, you're gonna tell me why fire makes you cringe so much?" Ralph asks.
> Roselle was shocked that he noticed that, she tried her best to hide her cringe-face when he would show off his fire.
> "If you must know," Roselle started, "my parents died in a fire." She gave it to him straight because she knew he would just keep asking her if she didn't. Ralph was silent, looking up at the flame of his torch. She noticed and she decided to continue.
> "I panicked. I was young, I-- My powers weren't as developed. I could have saved them.." She looked over to her torch and glared at the flame. "All fire does is destroy, and I was too weak to put it out. I--"
> Ralph put out his arm and stopped her from walking. He looked into her eyes and said, "It's not that simple."
> He waved his arm and both flames were gone. Roselle gasped and looked around. Darkness filled the place, all she could see was the night sky above them.
> Ralph began, "Without the flame, we would be walking through darkness right now. Yes, fire can destroy but fire also brings light. Fire can get chaotic but fire can also be tamed. There's a balance to everything but how can you see both if you don't embrace it?" He waved his hand once again and the flames appeared on the torches again. Roselle stayed quiet because she was in deep thought, she knew he was right. It was a simplistic concept, but sometimes we are too clouded to even see the simplest things in front of us.
> They reached a field of tall grass. Roselle looked around and noticed little spots of light here and there. She turned to Ralph and asked, "What's going on? What are those?" Ralph smirked and said, "Fireflies. They like to come out in summer. They're called that because of the natural light they have. They illuminate the night, like fire." He grabbed her hand and pulled her through to the middle of the field. "Stay here," he whispered in her ear. He ran back and waved his arm through the tall grass.
> 
> Suddenly, a whole flock of fireflies came out of the tall grass and started to surround Roselle. She looked around in awe and wonder. She felt this feeling before, it was a familiar feeling. She pictured herself floating in the water, she remembered the feeling the water gave her as she floated, like the water was embracing her. But this time, fireflies were embracing her. She felt the tickle of the fireflies and the warmth of the torch embrace her. She held her arms up and wide. "Peace," she thought, "this is peace." She felt the fire embracing her because she had finally embraced the fire.



wow, i really really enjoyed this. i love the concept and its really well written. youre really talented because even tho its a short story, it doesnt seem like somethings missing or it doesnt end well. i really like it. great job, good luck!


----------



## roroselle

ona272 said:


> wow, i really really enjoyed this. i love the concept and its really well written. youre really talented because even tho its a short story, it doesnt seem like somethings missing or it doesnt end well. i really like it. great job, good luck!



i'm flattered! thanks :3


----------



## Farobi

awkwardswedishfish said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun is the yellow, and it's setting fire to the grass near someones picnic...
> 
> 
> ​



I actually am pleasantly amused by this drawing lol.


----------



## mintellect

ShinyYoshi said:


> Okay, I would have posted 4pm your time so I won't freak out for now



I just woke up to find I got a message that I received my Ember. Didn't check when though.


----------



## Fizzii

Gonna submit stuff nowww

- - - Post Merge - - -

Entered this for the summer one. It means a lot to me, but i don't think it will be good enough.


Spoiler


----------



## mintellect

Fizzii said:


> Gonna submit stuff nowww
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Entered this for the summer one. It means a lot to me, but i don't think it will be good enough.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138661



That looks really pretty!


----------



## Fizzii

Thank you! I've almost finished a painting on canvas.. I had acrylic paints to use up aha!
Hopefully it will be accepted because it's too big to scan :c


----------



## Kanaa

oh goshh all your entries are amazing ;u; roses in bloom remind me of summer, but my favorite part of summer is the illuminated starry skies:


Spoiler:  ;A;


----------



## Heichou_

Magic Marshmallow said:


> At first I thought that was a painting and was like Holy *** we're all dead, we have no chance at winning the art contest
> 
> But that's a pretty photograph!



haha XD 
thank you.


----------



## p e p p e r

Kanaa said:


> oh goshh all your entries are amazing ;u; roses in bloom remind me of summer, but my favorite part of summer is the illuminated starry skies:
> View attachment 138692



oh my!  that's beautiful!


----------



## Buggy

This is my horrendous death note of an entry. :3


Spoiler: le doodle


----------



## Lock

I'm working at a snails pace this time around, but I'll be sharing mine eventually  (minus the writing cause that's the one that throws me into a loop) 

Thankful for the like button. I think the best part of these events is seeing what everyone did lol


----------



## Nizzy

The Last  Hurrah
As the sun began to set on the town of Bluewynn

all i have for my story that i been writing since sunday night, can you say writer's block


----------



## Fizzii

Kanaa said:


> oh goshh all your entries are amazing ;u; roses in bloom remind me of summer, but my favorite part of summer is the illuminated starry skies:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  ;A;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138692



that's actually beautiful you're so amazing


----------



## WonderK

I'm loving all these entries so far. Keep it up guys.


----------



## Locket

Spoiler











Here's mine!


----------



## DaCoSim

Here's the pic I submitted. This pic means the world to me because it's how I luv to see my kids. (When we can drag them away from the video games!!!) they luv to fish and we actually get the time to do it during the summer.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I tried to give birth to art. Hopefully it still fits the theme, sunsets just remind me of summer, you'know?


Spoiler







- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Here's the pic I submitted. This pic means the world to me because it's how I luv to see my kids. (When we can drag them away from the video games!!!) they luv to fish and we actually get the time to do it during the summer.



I really love that pic. Reminds me of when my dad would take us fishing in the park... oAo


----------



## Locket

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I tried to give birth to art. Hopefully it still fits the theme, sunsets just remind me of summer, you'know?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138779
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I really love that pic. Reminds me of when my dad would take us fishing in the park... oAo



That's amazing!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> That's amazing!



Thank you


----------



## Vizionari

roroselle said:


> omg<3 i couldn't help but smile!
> great job riummi!!
> 
> ---
> 
> @all others that turned in their short stories
> 
> i'm having a great time reading!
> yall should keep writing!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reluctant to submit my short story
> but I'll share before I submit, I'll probably edit it a bit more
> However, hope you enjoy
> Okay, so I used my name but it's totally fictional lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Embrace the Fire
> 
> 
> 
> _Embrace the Fire_
> By: roroselle​
> She could hear herself breathing and feel the sun on her face. The water wraps her in its arms, embracing her, and rocks her back and forth. Roselle's eyes open and she finds herself looking up at the bright blue sky. "Peace," she thought, "this is peace." She let the waves bring her where it pleased as she tried keeping chin high up to keep water from getting onto her face. Suddenly, she heard a muffled, yet familiar, voice calling out to her. "Roselle, come out the water! There's mail for you!" Roselle flipped her body around and started to swim towards shore. Her body moved with the water like she was one with it. She reached the shore and runs into the cabin that she calls home. You can expect nothing less from a girl gifted with the powers of water from birth. Her cabin rests just feet away from the beach where she can call the beach her backyard. Before she stepped in, she snapped her fingers and all the water residue snapped away from her; she walked into the cabin dry as a desert.
> "What came?" she asked her best friend that lives with her.
> Kate replied, "It looks fancy, like some kind of invitation."
> Kate was sitting on the couch holding up the invitation. Roselle snatched the invitation right out of Kate's hands and plopped down next to her. "Did the mermaids invite you to King Triton's ball?" Kate joked.
> "As much as you'd like to believe, mermaids are not real," Roselle responded.
> "Yeah and girls with water powers are," Kate said in her sarcastic tone.
> "And here I am!" Roselle exclaimed while laughing.
> Kate knew Roselle ever since they were in their mothers' womb. Kate knew about Roselle's gift and never stops reminding her about it. Roselle opened the envelope and began to read the invitation. Kate observed Roselle's eyes panning through the invitation. She scrunched her eyebrows in wonder.
> "What does it say?" Kate eagerly asked.
> After a moment of more silence Roselle responded, "Um, I've been invited to a Fire Festival."
> 
> ---
> 
> Roselle was pacing back and forth as Kate followed her with her eyes. The air in the room became tense.
> "It shouldn't be a big deal right?" Kate said to break the tension Roselle was creating.
> "Of course it is! This the first year they're inviting other gifted elements!"
> "Why are you freaking out? Shouldn't they be the one scared of you?" Kate chuckled.
> Roselle tried to keep a straight face but couldn't help let out a smirk.
> 
> The Fire Festival celebrates the ones gifted with powers of fire. It's a big celebration that's held in The Woods, which is about half a day's travel. They hold it towards the end of summer. The fire gifted usually go there to show off their powers and use their powers for art, food, entertainment, and more. They commemorate the end of the summer by gathering to appreciate the last days of summer. As you can imagine, barbecue is real popular in the festival. There has been tension between all the element gifted people. "Gifted people" is only a recent concept the world had to grasp. By recent, I mean it only started 2 decades ago, which is recent in terms of the word getting used to gifted people. The world found ways to live with the gifted and to keep the world in order. However, the tension between each element always lingered. Despite the tensions, a move to eliminate tensions has been started by the fire gifted communities. And according to Roselle's invitation, they're opening the Fire Festival to all elements. Roselle wondered if it was a gesture of peace or a gesture of look-at-our-fire-power-it's-better-than-your-power.
> 
> "It's tomorrow night," Roselle said beneath her breath.
> "Then it looks like you have to leave tomorrow at noon perhaps?" Kate suggested.
> Roselle shrugged her shoulders and plopped back down on the couch next to Kate.
> "What if I get...bored or something? I don't know that part of the land. I..I'm not comfortable around fire."
> Kate let out a laugh and said, "Are you serious? You can put out fires!"
> "Just because I can put it out, doesn't mean I'm comfortable around them! Besides, what if there's no water around? I can't just make water, smart ass." Roselle retorted.
> Kate stood up, took the invitation and threw it at Roselle's face. "Leave at noon and I'm sure you'll get there by the time the festival starts."
> She already knew that Roselle was going to decide she is going to go. She knew that Roselle just needed that push. She knew this was Roselle needed to face it. Kate then walked into her room and shut the door showing Roselle that she called it a night.
> Roselle let out a sigh and a small smile as she picked up the invitation. She looked at it as she got up from the couch and headed towards her room to call it a night.
> 
> ---
> 
> "Twelve," Roselle murmured under her breath. She swung her bag around and headed out the door. She was wearing a tan hat and a purple, sleeveless dress that went up to her knees. Kate stopped her before she stepped out, "It'll be great! Just... don't be that girl who puts out their fires." Kate smiled and then chuckled as she closed the door.
> Roselle shook her head and laughed, she was thankful for a friend like Kate. And with that, Roselle began her adventure to the Fire Festival.
> 
> ---
> 
> Twiddling her fingers, Roselle made drops of water dance around her as she was taking a break at a side of a river. She was only an hour or so away from The Woods. The sun is 3/4 of it's way down and so was Roselle's water supply. She was lucky to have found a river running through to replenish, and even play for a little while.
> 
> "My parents always told me not to play with my food, you probably heard 'don't play with your water at the table' right?" a voice said which broke Roselle's concentration sending the water floating around back into the river.
> Roselle quickly turned her head towards the voice's direction and saw a young man, dressed in camo shorts and a plain white t-shirt. His black hair was tousled and his face was clean. Roselle tilted her head and gave him a confused look.
> "My parents told me not to talk to strangers, you probably head 'talk to strangers and run the fun they're having' right?" Roselle thought she could be witty at times, though she only thought.
> The young man let out a short chuckle before apologizing, "Exactly right. However I apologize, I love seeing people embrace their powers."
> "You know a thing or two?"
> "Might. You heading to the Fire Festival?"
> Roselle's eyes grew big after his question, "Ye- Yes, how'd you know?"
> The young man answered, "You're going in that direction and you have a water gift so through my keen powers of observation--"
> Roselle interrupted, "Good job, Sherlock. So what element gift do you have?"
> The young man looked down and snapped his fingers. The leaf that he was apparently looking at caught on fire. Roselle jolted back a little and glanced at the young man, "Fire," she thought to herself.
> "I'm Ralph, and you are..." his voice trailed.
> "Roselle," she answered sternly.
> Ralph noticed her demeanor when he set that leaf on fire and developed a curiosity towards her.
> "If we want to make it on time, we should get going," he stood up with the confidence that she'll follow.
> Roselle looked at him and wondered if it was a good idea but he was right and she actually liked his company. She followed behind him and they began to walk. They hit small talk here and there. They showed off each other's powers here and there. Then suddenly, the sun was already set. Ralph grabbed two thick branches to make into torches and handed one to Roselle. They continued the path with the fire lighting their way.
> 
> "So, you're gonna tell me why fire makes you cringe so much?" Ralph asks.
> Roselle was shocked that he noticed that, she tried her best to hide her cringe-face when he would show off his fire.
> "If you must know," Roselle started, "my parents died in a fire." She gave it to him straight because she knew he would just keep asking her if she didn't. Ralph was silent, looking up at the flame of his torch. She noticed and she decided to continue.
> "I panicked. I was young, I-- My powers weren't as developed. I could have saved them.." She looked over to her torch and glared at the flame. "All fire does is destroy, and I was too weak to put it out. I--"
> Ralph put out his arm and stopped her from walking. He looked into her eyes and said, "It's not that simple."
> He waved his arm and both flames were gone. Roselle gasped and looked around. Darkness filled the place, all she could see was the night sky above them.
> Ralph began, "Without the flame, we would be walking through darkness right now. Yes, fire can destroy but fire also brings light. Fire can get chaotic but fire can also be tamed. There's a balance to everything but how can you see both if you don't embrace it?" He waved his hand once again and the flames appeared on the torches again. Roselle stayed quiet because she was in deep thought, she knew he was right. It was a simplistic concept, but sometimes we are too clouded to even see the simplest things in front of us.
> They reached a field of tall grass. Roselle looked around and noticed little spots of light here and there. She turned to Ralph and asked, "What's going on? What are those?" Ralph smirked and said, "Fireflies. They like to come out in summer. They're called that because of the natural light they have. They illuminate the night, like fire." He grabbed her hand and pulled her through to the middle of the field. "Stay here," he whispered in her ear. He ran back and waved his arm through the tall grass.
> 
> Suddenly, a whole flock of fireflies came out of the tall grass and started to surround Roselle. She looked around in awe and wonder. She felt this feeling before, it was a familiar feeling. She pictured herself floating in the water, she remembered the feeling the water gave her as she floated, like the water was embracing her. But this time, fireflies were embracing her. She felt the tickle of the fireflies and the warmth of the torch embrace her. She held her arms up and wide. "Peace," she thought, "this is peace." She felt the fire embracing her because she had finally embraced the fire.



I just read this, I absolutely love it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's the photo I submitted:



Spoiler


----------



## WonderK

Vizionari said:


> I just read this, I absolutely love it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's the photo I submitted:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Absolutely astonishing.


----------



## DaCoSim

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I tried to give birth to art. Hopefully it still fits the theme, sunsets just remind me of summer, you'know?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138779
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I really love that pic. Reminds me of when my dad would take us fishing in the park... oAo




Thx so much! This is in my Aunt's backyard! Your picture is amazing btw!!! I luv it!!!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Spoiler











My entry to the photography contest! I had to size it down to fit the forum and that really messed with the quality. But I linked the full picture for the admins/mods so they could see the full quality.


----------



## Locket

I got my photography entry in, I really like how it turned out!


Spoiler


----------



## Ariel.

This is my submission for the photography one :]



Spoiler:  popsicle pup


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

A r i e l said:


> This is my submission for the photography one :]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  popsicle pup



Omg that is the cutest! *A*


----------



## Jacob

Ok, Here is my 3rd POSSIBLE Entry

This idea was actually given to me by P e p p e r...

i dont like this one very much either gahhhhh
i actually hate it xD
i will probably do ANOTHER drawing tomorrow. god this is tough.



Spoiler:  3rd possible entry


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jacob_lawall said:


> Ok, Here is my 3rd POSSIBLE Entry
> 
> This idea was actually given to me by P e p p e r...
> 
> i dont like this one very much either gahhhhh
> i actually hate it xD
> i will probably do ANOTHER drawing tomorrow. god this is tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  3rd possible entry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138809



That's creepy...
Just do a beach layout/background. That would be amazing!


----------



## Lancelot

Slammint said:


> That's creepy...
> Just do a beach layout/background. That would be amazing!



Stahp helping him guhh Dx
You people all have such good ideas and im here like wot am I doing..
Hes too good already and it makes meh saad


----------



## Jacob

Slammint said:


> That's creepy...
> Just do a beach layout/background. That would be amazing!


Eh i would but thats so boring  I want something simple, but like impressive u know?



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Stahp helping him guhh Dx
> You people all have such good ideas and im here like wot am I doing..
> Hes too good already and it makes meh saad


Omg stop no im not xD


----------



## riummi

Jacob_lawall said:


> Ok, Here is my 3rd POSSIBLE Entry
> 
> This idea was actually given to me by P e p p e r...
> 
> i dont like this one very much either gahhhhh
> i actually hate it xD
> i will probably do ANOTHER drawing tomorrow. god this is tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  3rd possible entry



you should still do the coconut :')


----------



## Jacob

riummi said:


> you should still do the coconut :') LOL



i was thinking about redrawing the coconut a little more neat!


----------



## riummi

Jacob_lawall said:


> i was thinking about redrawing the coconut a little more neat!



yup! i think it would look even better if it were neater~ Up to youuuu


----------



## Jas

Kanaa said:


> oh goshh all your entries are amazing ;u; roses in bloom remind me of summer, but my favorite part of summer is the illuminated starry skies:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  ;A;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138692


I really really like this one! It's lovely


----------



## Wrathie83




----------



## Nizzy

Nizzy said:


> Spoiler: The Last  Hurrah
> 
> 
> 
> As the sun began to set on the town of Bluewynn
> 
> all i have for my story that i been writing since sunday night, can you say writer's block





Spoiler: The Last  Hurrah



5 hrs later this is still all i have time to change my technique  *grab notebook & pen*


----------



## Arcticfox5

Nizzy said:


> 5 hrs later this is still all i have time to change my technique  *grab notebook & pen*



Good luck! I hope a burst of inspiration hits you soon! 

Tip: It may help to do something else for a while. keeping it in the back of your head that you want to write a story. If you do get any ideas, write them down on a notepad!

- - - Post Merge - - -



A r i e l said:


> This is my submission for the photography one :]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  popsicle pup



I really really love this!! This totally says summer to me! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Ok, Here is my 3rd POSSIBLE Entry
> 
> This idea was actually given to me by P e p p e r...
> 
> i dont like this one very much either gahhhhh
> i actually hate it xD
> i will probably do ANOTHER drawing tomorrow. god this is tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  3rd possible entry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138809



This is my favorite of yours so far! (but all of them are great tbh. I see why you have trouble on deciding which one to enter! xD)


----------



## inkling

awkwardswedishfish said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun is the yellow, and it's setting fire to the grass near someones picnic...
> 
> 
> ​



I really like this.


----------



## Jacob

inkling said:


> I really like this.



omg off topic u have a beautiful ice cream collectible ;D

if u ever consider selling it for 400 tbt im ur man


----------



## Locket

I finished my writing entry! This was by far the hardest entry of them all!



Spoiler:  The Journey



As I sat down looking at the sunset, I ask myself what I can do. I've been stuck with this tent, on this hill, with only all the food I packed. I'm stuck here, all I can do is look at the city below... All I see is lights, no life. As I lie down, I stare up at the stars, unable to sleep.
  As soon as I awoke, I started on my breakfast. As I heated my food, I once again looked down at the village, wondering when I'll ever see life again, whether it's from that village or from another country. It's just lonely, too lonely... 
  I awoke to the sunrise, along with people down at the village. People! There are people! Finally! But, what caused them to come out of their homes at this time? On this day? As I awaited night, I played some games. Soon before sunset came, I walked down to the village. I didn't know how they would treat me. I was filthy, stinky, and tired. As different thoughts and memories rushed through my mind, I kept walking.
  I finally arrived at the village. I saw that they were setting up what looked to be a type of festivity. With activities, so different from the rest, art, photography, and writing. They had many more, like pet contests, beauty contests. It was beautiful, unexplainable. I've never seen anything like it before. I went up to someone, and introduced myself.
"Hi! I'm Ceana!"
"Hello Ceana! I'm Maggie!" said the person.
"Where am I? What's going on?"
"You are in Emberton, we are currently setting up for the Fire Festival."
"What's that?"
"It's a festival celebrating the founding of Emberton."
"Oh. That sounds like fun! Is there any place I can stay for a few nights?"
"You can come and stay with me!"
"Really? Thanks!"
  I continued to walk around the village. I met many others. They all treated me kindly.
  I got to Maggie's house, she asked me if I wanted a shower. I replied saying, "Please!"
  Maggie got the shower ready. It really felt nice to be back under a roof, surrounded by warmth and food. She even made a nice room for me. 
  A few days later, the Fire Festival started. I explored around, entering the art, photography, and writing. There was also a few games, and I won a few prizes. For the whole 2 weeks, red, yellow, and orange fireworks flew into the sky. People carried torches around in the darkest of nights. The whole village was lively, it was like the festivities wouldn't end. 
  Maggie recommended me some jobs, gave me some money to take care of myself. After I was hired at a job, I was eventually able to buy myself a house in that village. But, suddenly it hit me. I'm far from home. Me and my family got separated while on vacation. They are missing me.
  I started for home. There was no airports near. I started to cross the mountains. The nights were cold, food was scarce, survival was hard to achieve. Though, I had to fight all of those, it was difficult. 
"I have to finish! I have to get to an airport! I have to find my family!"
  After about 5 days, I was only halfway through, I never slept. I had 4 meals a day. I felt as if I was starving myself, and occasionally feeling as if I was slowly dieing.
  I finally came through, I was exhausted. I was able to make it to the airport. As soon as I sat down, I started to doze off...
  In my dream I was home, playing with my siblings, helping my parents, going to the park. It was all too much, with what I could be doing at that moment. If only I didn't get separated...
  I suddenly woke up, nearly in tears, the dream was too harsh. I once again drifted off to sleep.
  As soon as we landed I woke up. I felt really refreshed. Since my home was near, I began to walk. It turns out I went clear to the other side. It was dark on that side, the air was dirty. I somehow went to a different city.
  I couldn't leave. They trapped me. I didn't have ID on me, they asked for ID. I stayed trapped in a local orphanage. No one helped me out.
  The orphanage was worse than the town itself. The caretakers were mean. You were barely fed.
  About one month later, they let me out. I walked to the border, and said I got permission the mayor. They let me through, and I walked home.
  It took about an hour, but I made it back home. My family turned out to be waiting for me, hoping I wasn't dead. When I came in the door, they all came up and hugged me.
                                                                                           EPILOG 
  Just like my dream, I played with my siblings, helped my parents, and we all went on a walk. It was all a beautiful ending.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I finished my writing entry! This was by far the hardest entry of them all!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  The Journey
> 
> 
> 
> As I sat down looking at the sunset, I ask myself what I can do. I've been stuck with this tent, on this hill, with only all the food I packed. I'm stuck here, all I can do is look at the city below... All I see is lights, no life. As I lie down, I stare up at the stars, unable to sleep.
> As soon as I awoke, I started on my breakfast. As I heated my food, I once again looked down at the village, wondering when I'll ever see life again, whether it's from that village or from another country. It's just lonely, too lonely...
> I awoke to the sunrise, along with people down at the village. People! There are people! Finally! But, what caused them to come out of their homes at this time? On this day? As I awaited night, I played some games. Soon before sunset came, I walked down to the village. I didn't know how they would treat me. I was filthy, stinky, and tired. As different thoughts and memories rushed through my mind, I kept walking.
> I finally arrived at the village. I saw that they were setting up what looked to be a type of festivity. With activities, so different from the rest, art, photography, and writing. They had many more, like pet contests, beauty contests. It was beautiful, unexplainable. I've never seen anything like it before. I went up to someone, and introduced myself.
> "Hi! I'm Ceana!"
> "Hello Ceana! I'm Maggie!" said the person.
> "Where am I? What's going on?"
> "You are in Emberton, we are currently setting up for the Fire Festival."
> "What's that?"
> "It's a festival celebrating the founding of Emberton."
> "Oh. That sounds like fun! Is there any place I can stay for a few nights?"
> "You can come and stay with me!"
> "Really? Thanks!"
> I continued to walk around the village. I met many others. They all treated me kindly.
> I got to Maggie's house, she asked me if I wanted a shower. I replied saying, "Please!"
> Maggie got the shower ready. It really felt nice to be back under a roof, surrounded by warmth and food. She even made a nice room for me.
> A few days later, the Fire Festival started. I explored around, entering the art, photography, and writing. There was also a few games, and I won a few prizes. For the whole 2 weeks, red, yellow, and orange fireworks flew into the sky. People carried torches around in the darkest of nights. The whole village was lively, it was like the festivities wouldn't end.
> Maggie recommended me some jobs, gave me some money to take care of myself. After I was hired at a job, I was eventually able to buy myself a house in that village. But, suddenly it hit me. I'm far from home. Me and my family got separated while on vacation. They are missing me.
> I started for home. There was no airports near. I started to cross the mountains. The nights were cold, food was scarce, survival was hard to achieve. Though, I had to fight all of those, it was difficult.
> "I have to finish! I have to get to an airport! I have to find my family!"
> After about 5 days, I was only halfway through, I never slept. I had 4 meals a day. I felt as if I was starving myself, and occasionally feeling as if I was slowly dieing.
> I finally came through, I was exhausted. I was able to make it to the airport. As soon as I sat down, I started to doze off...
> In my dream I was home, playing with my siblings, helping my parents, going to the park. It was all too much, with what I could be doing at that moment. If only I didn't get separated...
> I suddenly woke up, nearly in tears, the dream was too harsh. I once again drifted off to sleep.
> As soon as we landed I woke up. I felt really refreshed. Since my home was near, I began to walk. It turns out I went clear to the other side. It was dark on that side, the air was dirty. I somehow went to a different city.
> I couldn't leave. They trapped me. I didn't have ID on me, they asked for ID. I stayed trapped in a local orphanage. No one helped me out.
> The orphanage was worse than the town itself. The caretakers were mean. You were barely fed.
> About one month later, they let me out. I walked to the border, and said I got permission the mayor. They let me through, and I walked home.
> It took about an hour, but I made it back home. My family turned out to be waiting for me, hoping I wasn't dead. When I came in the door, they all came up and hugged me.
> EPILOG
> Just like my dream, I played with my siblings, helped my parents, and we all went on a walk. It was all a beautiful ending.



Good entry, starting off nice in the begging, but why did it turn so dark? Lol @-@


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler: The Best Summer of Our Lives



As the fireflies flew across her yard, Millie endlessly chased them, in a world of her own amusement, completely ignorant of any problems that had been bothering her. The sky was clear, and you could see one million little stars in the sky. After an hour of chasing the fireflies, MIllie was exhausted, and laid next to her older brother, Reid, who was on a blanket staring up at the stars, looking for constellations. “You see that one Millie? That’s the big dipper. Do you see an identical one but smaller inside it?” he asked his sister, who replied, “Ooh! The Big Dipper! That is such a fascinating name! It reminds me of an Ice Cream Scoop!” she said, giggling. They continued to talk about constellations, in their own world of imagination, and eventually fell asleep together on the blanket. 
Millie, who was eight years old at the time, loved to see animals and bugs of all kinds. She had always been fascinated with them, and she had developed a very strong passion towards them. Reid, being 9, loved riding his bike, but that was nothing compared to his passion for basketball. He swore he would be on the team of his college. They loved to spend time together, and really empathized with each other. They cared deeply for one another, more than a normal sibling relationship.
The next morning, the siblings found themselves tucked into their beds, wondering how they had gotten there. When they asked their parents, they were told, “Well, maybe it was magic!” This excited both of them, and they spent the day thinking about magic. They went swimming that day, and Millie began to wonder if holding her breath was magic, too. Reid said she had the idea all wrong, and that the water was the real magic. Millie giggled and thought that he might just be right, and they went on to play sharks and minnows with their friends. 
That night, there was a huge thunderstorm, and Millie started to cry out of terror. Her brother comforted her, and told her how the thunder was just God telling them that he loved them. This made her feel much better, and Reid felt satisfied that he had made her sister feel better. 
The next day, Reid and Millie’s parents had a surprise for them. They had received an email from Walt Disney World with a promotion and an amazing deal on tickets. Their children were outside, playing with their friends, and they knew that Reid and Millie would be so excited. The tickets came in the mail that afternoon. After Reid and Millie had come inside from catching fireflies, their parents asked them to come sit down in the den. Mark, their father, asked them to close their eyes, so they did so. He pulled the tickets out of his pocket and showed them to his children. They opened their eyes, and what they saw, set their hearts on fire with excitement. They screamed and jumped up and down and began to cry. They got so excited that they couldn’t sleep. 
Over the next few days, they packed for Disney. Millie and Reid told all of their friends about their trip and they were all excited for them, although also pretty jealous. For these days all the kids could think about was their trip to the best place on earth. They were so excited and just thrilled. On the last day of packing, Millie and Reid stayed up a lot of the night talking about what they would want to do in the most magical place on earth, and which characters they wanted to meet. 
During their trip, they went to all four parks. Millie loved Animal Kingdom and the Kilimanjari Safari ride, while Reid loved Hollywood Studios and the Tower of Terror. They met every Disney character you could imagine: Belle, Cinderella, Snow White, Chip and Dale, and many, many more. Overall, their trip was a success, and Mark and his wife were happy to see how happy their children were. On the trip home, it was super quiet because no one wanted to leave this wondrous place. Although, Millie had been thinking the entire ride home that dreams DO come true, a very similar thought in Reid’s head. 
Throughout the rest of summer, Reid and Millie constantly talked about their trip, reminiscing, and enjoying the memories that they made. They continued catching fireflies and playing with their friends. As the summer came to close, they went back to school shopping and found out who would be in their classes, although they were sad and didn’t want this summer in particular to end. Reid continued to chase his dream of being a famous basketball player, and Millie chased her dream of being a veterinarian, keeping what they deemed as the best summer of their lives.


----------



## Locket

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Good entry, starting off nice in the begging, but why did it turn so dark? Lol @-@



I don't know XD. I think it needed more stuff. I needed to reach the 800 words, but with things going with that was gonna end with 600 words, so I had to make it darker so it was longer.

Thanks!


----------



## Arcticfox5

I brought my camera to the nearest park yesterday (when there wasn't any rain yet, not even a cloud in the sky. Oh, how the tides have changed...). After a long time of going through all the pictures I took, I've selected this picture from the bunch. I don't think I'll win seeing all the other creations, but at least I can say I'm proud of my submission! c:



Spoiler: my photography entry


----------



## Forek

Spoiler: The Sun Falls



The Sun Falls





My name is Gin. I live on a tropical island where the summer is always here. The winters still feel like summer. The sun is always black now. It used to be regular. My story has just begun.


" Wake up! It's morning! " My dad told me. I walked down the stairs to see him cooking breakfast. The sun was so bright that day. " Bacon? " I asked him. " You know. " My dad said. I walked to the sliding glass door that we had in our house for some fresh air. The trees were tall in our yard, and we had a great view of the ocean. The summers were great, we had it all year.

" Breakfast is ready! " My dad told me. " Be right there. " I told him as i was walking back. " Thanks! " I told him. As i finished my breakfast i heard a sound. " Is that the dog? " I had asked myself. I wanted to see the dog. It was coming from the yard, as we had a small brick wall and some grass over the wall. 

" Hey Spot! " Our dog was standing right by the wall, looking at something. I sat down on the wall, letting him jump on me. He was a pretty small dog, some kind of terrier. 
" It sure is hot out. " But the sun was out. I could feel it. " It's only 5:00. The sun shouldn't be out till 6:00. " That was strange, it was like the sun was beaming on my back as i sat on the wall. But i knew it was there, and it was different.

Was that right? I double checked to see if the sun was up. It wasn't. But it was there. I could feel it. I went back in the house after that. I took our dog with me into the house, and i looked for my dad. " Dad? " I yelled. He didn't respond. " Oh yeah. " I realized he went to work shortly after that. " What do i do? It's only me home right now. Mom is at work. " I took Spot into my room and closed the door.

I opened the window to check if the sun was up, and it was. Just, black. " Black sun again. " I said to myself. I grabbed the phone and called my dad. He works in the sun, so it should be okay. " Hello? Hey dad, the sun is black again. " I told him. " What? No it isn't, again. " He told me. Why is it black? It was black for such a long time. I don't remember when it was regular.

It started 4 years ago. i started seeing things different. The sun always turned black, and the moon was always red. I always loved to research about the sun and the moon, and why they turn different colors. Whenever i researched, it always said it was lunar and solar eclipses. "  Is it a color blindness or something like that? " I said while looking out the window at the sun. The doctors never told me or my parents. They always said i was just making stuff up. But I wasn't.

I ended up falling asleep on my chair still looking at the window, my dog was let out of my room by my mom. The moon was a deep red, just how it always was since that day.     " What even happened that day? I really don't remember. " I said to myself. " Think think! " I said. I still don't remember. Nobody does. It's just a lost memory by now, I'm the only one that still remembers even a little bit about it.

I went to my bed and went to sleep. " I'll see another day. If anyone even remembers. " When i woke up, i went straight to my computer. I looked up: Sun incident 4 years ago. 
" No results, as expected. " But i had know, but nobody remembers it. " Was it erased from their mind? Or am i being paranoid? " I asked myself.

I ran downstairs and went straight into the yard. The only thing i was gonna do that day was observe if the sun or moon would change colors. I grabbed a chair and sat down.
And thats when i realized it. Nobody wants to find out what happened. They are afraid of what happened so they forcefully forgot. But I wasn't gonna just forget like everybody else. I looked at the sun, and it was black again today. It always was black since that day. I had went back into the house to get some water, and when i went back outside, the sun was still black. Was i expecting a change?

I just don't get it. " Why does nobody remember anything? " I had asked myself. Maybe i should just give up. Maybe i should accept the truth. I'm different, i see things different. Im not regular, if i was why would the sun and moon be different colors? It was at that moment, i could see things regular. It was when i accepted.



Whats with the smiley lol


----------



## hunterlocked

Ack mine doesn't look good compared to these ;-;


----------



## Vizionari

Been working on my art entry for the past two hours or so, burned out for now so I'm taking a break. Also have an idea for the written entry but haven't started, hopefully I'll have time


----------



## ona272

had an amazing summer day today, not sure which picture to submit for the photography competition?? it all represents a typical summer day in Hawai'i <3



Spoiler


----------



## Mariah

ona272 said:


> had an amazing summer day today, not sure which picture to submit for the photography competition?? it all represents a typical summer day in Hawai'i <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138924View attachment 138925View attachment 138926View attachment 138927View attachment 138928View attachment 138929


You took those all today?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

*^Submission Previews^*

Whoo. So I'm done with all my submissions, here are the last two-

My photo-



Spoiler: The mighty Pinwheel




Yea... Not the greatest picture, I know. It was the most summer-y thing I could find around my house.




My Story submission: 



Spoiler: 1000 Summer Lights



_*1000 Summer Lights*_

    The afternoon carried a cool breeze as the sounds of murmuring cicadas filled the warm air with an irritating, yet somehow soothing, summer symphony. The sky was painted in an orange hue that faded into pink, as if someone had left a bowl of strawberry mango sherbert out in the sun. It truly would have been a perfect end to the day, if the scene wasn?t being ruined by by the artificial humming of an electric fan.

There were at least _1000_ ways Kate would rather be spending her precious summer vacation right now, but unfortunately for her, summer break meant that she had to run the family snow-cone business in the blistering heat while everyone else was off actually _enjoying_ their time.Not to she say she hated working for her parents, _(because, hey, free snow cones all summer)_ but she did admit that it was a lot of time to take away from her summer, and the last one before she started college at that.

?C?mon Kate.? a voice pesters from behind the counter. ?_Do ittt?_.?

?I already told you no, now are you going to order something or leave?? Kate replies to the pleas in an annoyed tone.

?This is the last weekend of our summer, and you?re going to spend this precious time wasting it here? You worked all summer, now?s the time to finally take a _break__for once_!? 

?Yep.? Kate answers to her friend?s question. ?And you do realize that ?taking a break? would mean I have to actually come back to work, unlike you who takes four hour lunch breaks...? 

?Don?t you want to have _any fun_ this summer? All you?ve done was work, work, _work_  for three months straight, don?t you think that you owe it yourself to actually do something exciting as a reward?? Kate?s friend Tyra whines.

?Well I?m sorry I can?t just go off on exciting adventures all day, because unlike _some people_, I have actual responsibilities I need to take care of.? Kate says, wiping down the counter. ?Besides, who said taking orders and scooping ice wasn?t exciting?? she says, half-way joking.

?_Ugh..._ You're such a stick in the mud, you know that? And I already told Darren that you?d be coming to the party tonight, and you wouldn?t want to disappoint him by not showing up, right?? Tyra teases while twirling her hair.

That name catches Kate?s attention. She feels her cheeks flush with red without her realizing ?Darren?s going to be there? Well, maybe I could go for a little while?? she thinks out loud, ?Where is the place that it?s being held??

 ?Hahaha!? Tyra laughs enthusiastically. ?I knew you?d finally crack and say yes! It?s being held out in the baseball field across the mall. It?s called the _Night of Lights_. There's going to be a bonfire, torches, and a fireworks show later on. Oh, and you?ll also need this to get in.? She hands Kate a light blue colored wristband. ?8:00 sharp. And be sure to wear something nice in case _you know who shows up?_? winking to Kate as she walks away.

Kate looks down at the wrist band that Tyra gave to her. One part of her wanted to stay and work, because it was the ?right? thing to do, but the other part of her was the cat _dying_ of curiosity inside her as she wanted to know more about the _Night of Lights_. She carefully takes the tape off the wristband and wraps it around her left wrist and walks out of the snowball stand, turning the _Open_ sign to_ Closed _on her way out the door. Well, there was no going back now._ (because that wrist band tape is impossible to remove)_
--------------------------------------------

The party was supposed to get started at around 8:00 pm, but as always, Kate arrived earlier than expected. The sky was already fading into a dark purple hue, and a few stars were out. When she got to the open field, she discovered that there were a lot  of people there, mostly older teens and college students. She began to feel a little intimidated surrounded by so many unknown faces. There wasn?t anyone she knew here besides Tyra, who was hanging out making out with her boyfriend. _Why did I let Tyra talk me into this??_ She thought to herself.

Suddenly a voice calls out to her from behind. She spins around, and sees a tall, brown eyed guy walking up to her. It?s Darren, the guy she?s had a crush on since the beginning of sophomore year. Tyra told her he would be coming, but actually seeing him here was another story. She never really talked with him much before except maybe when he was hanging out with Tyra?s boyfriend. Well, here?s your chance now?Don?t screw it up. She thought to herself with a nervous nod. 

?Hey, you're here a little early, aren?t you? We?re still setting up around here. Want to lend a hand?? he ask, smiling at her. 

?S-Sure. Why not? I?d love to.? Kate replies, returning the smile. ?So what is this festival for, anyway??

?We celebrate this festival every to commemorate the end of summer. My brother used to hold this every year, but since he?s moved on, I?m taking the tradition over now.? he says, grinning with pride. ?The last few good nights of light.?

?Oh, sounds fun.? Kate says, trying to sound interested. The truth was though, she almost didn?t even show up if it weren?t for Tyra talking her into it? She still felt a pang of guilt for leaving her job unattended. But then again, she would have also missed all this?excitement going on here.

?Thanks.? Darren says. ?We just have to light these torches and we?ll all be set. Toss me that lighter.? Darren shouts, pointing to the lighter on the ground. 

?This one?? She picks up the nearest lighter and tosses it to Darren.

?That?s it. Now all we have to do light up these torches and we have our Night of Lights!? he shouts excitedly. 

?Yayyyy.? Kate says quietly with a little enthusiasm, sitting on the grass alone while everyone else around her is either dancing or socializing.

?Here.? Darren says, handing Kate the torch. ?Will out do the honors of lighting the last one? It won?t be the perfect _Night of Lights_ without it lit.? He smiles warmly.

?Alright.? Kate says, standing up. ?But watch out, it?s _hot._? She says, taking a step back. ?Let the _Night of Lights begin_!? Kate yells triumphantly. 

Everyone begins to cheer and clap, and Kate suddenly feels that the night was worthwhile after all. She puts her arms down, forgetting the torch in her hand is still lit. Cinders fall from the scorching flame at her feet and onto the bag below, which happens to house the evening's planned firework show. 

?_Watch out, the bag?s lit!_? Someone from the crowd yells. Kate looks down and runs away just in time before hundreds of fireworks go off at her feet. The pitch black-sky is illuminated with dozens of brightly colored burst of fire all at once. Everyone gazes in awe at the beauty and wonder it gives off at the same time.

?I think we found out what the next year will be called.? Darren laughs, starting at the sky. ?_1000 Summer Lights._?

?_Yea?_? Kate nods in agreement. Still, it wouldn?t get more perfect than this, would it?


----------



## ona272

Mariah said:


> You took those all today?



yes, all except the nighttime one. that was from a few days ago. im waiting for the sun to go down to get the same shot so i can possibly use it for this competition. its only about 6 right now, but just waiting so i can get the waikiki city lights by the beach but i posted it as an example of whats the come


----------



## riummi

ona272 said:


> had an amazing summer day today, not sure which picture to submit for the photography competition?? it all represents a typical summer day in Hawai'i <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138924View attachment 138925View attachment 138926View attachment 138927View attachment 138928View attachment 138929



that last one is gorgeous. like straight from a post card o.o


----------



## ona272

riummi said:


> that last one is gorgeous. like straight from a post card o.o



Its from the top of Diamond Head, a hike you can take in Waikiki.


----------



## roroselle

ona272 said:


> Its from the top of Diamond Head, a hike you can take in Waikiki.



ah, i'm from Hawaii too!


----------



## DaCoSim

Well bummer. I wrote and submitted a piece that was a real account (about when we got acnl and the fabulous summer we had that year) and now there is a rule about only fictional writing.  So bummed. Back to square 1.


----------



## mintellect

ona272 said:


> had an amazing summer day today, not sure which picture to submit for the photography competition?? it all represents a typical summer day in Hawai'i <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138924View attachment 138925View attachment 138926View attachment 138927View attachment 138928View attachment 138929



There are all so awesome! I think you should submit the last one though.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

DaCoSim said:


> Well bummer. I wrote and submitted a piece that was a real account (about when we got acnl and the fabulous summer we had that year) and now there is a rule about only fictional writing.  So bummed. Back to square 1.



Aw sorryy. : ( Maybe write about your first summer in AC:NL from the perspective of your mayor?


----------



## Jas

Spoiler: I can't stop laughing this is terrible (but I want the mote haha)


----------



## MegaAquaKat

This ones my art 


Im working on my story right now and for my picture im waiting for the perfect time (because its still daytime right now)


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Jas said:


> Spoiler: I can't stop laughing this is terrible (but I want the mote haha)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138942



I think that looks really cute imo. I like the chibi style :3


----------



## Aeryka

I'll share my photo entry, sadly the sunset wasn't as great as I hoped for. But is it weird that I was more interested in the way the rocks were formed? lmao


Spoiler: photo










had to shrink because it turned out huge when I uploaded to my comp (original was given in my entry post)


Not sure if I should share my story entry yet xD​


----------



## Lancelot

Aeryka said:


> I'll share my photo entry, sadly the sunset wasn't as great as I hoped for. But is it weird that I was more interested in the way the rocks were formed? lmao
> 
> 
> Spoiler: photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to shrink because it turned out huge when I uploaded to my comp (original was given in my entry post)
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should share my story entry yet xD​



V nice miss Erika


----------



## Aeryka

Monkey D Luffy said:


> V nice miss Erika



Thank you Luffy!


----------



## Fizzii

all these photos are so good imma go cry xD


----------



## Forek

Spoiler: Heres mine.


----------



## Fizzii

that's beautiful oh my gosshh


----------



## Lancelot

Tfw youve been working on your entry for around 2 days and ur still not done

- - - Post Merge - - -

about 45 percent at that...


----------



## DaCoSim

OK so I redid my writing submission and made up a fictional story. Here is what I came up with 



Spoiler:  Filbert's Firework Festival



Filbert?s Fireworks Festival

As the Summer Fireworks Festival approached, the small town of Birdsong was in a frenzy of excitement. Mayor Midori had given her best friend, Filbert permission to plan the party, while she brainstormed menu ideas for the all town picnic. She decided to go visit her friend from another town so she could call on Merengue, and maybe a few others, to help her with some themes, thus leaving Isabelle, her trusty assistant in charge.

Filbert tried not to panic when Midori left, but he couldn?t help feeling a little ?nuts? (ba doom ching) about planning this huge party alone. He felt honored to be given the task but knew he might need some help from his fellow neighbors to get everything ready. He had one super special idea but needed to check with all his neighbors about it first. He looked at the list he had started and tried to decide where to start first. He needed to figure out the music, party favors, games, and prizes.

He decided to go see Static first and see if he could bounce some ideas off of him. Static was right in the middle of arranging his gyroid collection when Filbert came by. When Filbert timidly asked Static what kind of music they should play, Static, just smiled brightly and told him he could call KK Slider and see if he could come play the festival and he could borrow his gyroids to help KK as some background accompaniment. Filbert thought that was a fine idea, and thanked Static for his help. Then he asked Satic about his special project. Static said he would LOVE to help.

Next, he headed over to Francine?s house. She and her sister, Chrissy were fabulous accessorizors . Francine, however, wasn?t home, so he tried Chrissy?s next and found them both there, trying on hats. He told them he had an idea of wanting to make party hats for the festival. He had an idea of hats that blinked like fireworks when you wear them. The girls LOVED the idea and volunteered to help make them for him. As he was leaving, he asked the sugar sisters if they could also help him with his very special project. They were enamoured with the idea and of course agreed to help as well.

So far, things were going great!!! He wondered if Midori was doing as well as he was. While he was on a roll, he decided to go see Bam for some game ideas. Bam was such a sporty guy, he knew he would be a great help. Bam greeted Filbert excitedly as he showed him the volleyball net his friend just sent him. He asked Bam if maybe they could set it up for the festival and of course Bam thought it was a great idea. Bam also suggested a potato sack race and a scavenger hunt, along with hide and seek. When Filbert was heading out, he also asked Bam about his super special project, and Bam was practically jumping up and down over the idea.

Meanwhile, over in Skyfall, Midori and her friend, Brodie headed over to Merengue?s house. Merengue was stoked to see Midori, and couldn?t wait to get started on some menu ideas. Merengue had a great idea of making strawberry shortcake with sugared mint leaves sprouting out of the top to look like green fireworks and adding sprinkles. With the desert out of the way, she thanked Merengue and headed over to Tangy?s house. Tangy also was very excited to help and suggested fruit bouquets for the picnic tables that everyone could munch off of. Midori knew she needed more ideas so she decided to visit her friend, Moo?s town next.

Back in Birdsong, Filbert decided to head over to Marshal?s house next. Marshal was just so cool, Filbert thought, and he knew he could get some great ideas from him. Marshal quickly let Filbert in and immediately wanted to show him his new game. It was a dance game that he had quickly became really good at. When Filbert told him that he was searching for ideas for the fireworks festival, Marshal told him that he would luv to hook the new dance game up to Birdsong?s video screen so they could have dance offs. Filbert thought this was a fantastic idea! He then asked Marshal about his special plan, and Marshal said he would be happy to help. He thanked Marshal and went on his way.

He decided to press his luck and head to Bunnie?s house next. He asked her if she could possibly gather some flowers and maybe make some lighted paths for the festival. She was more than happy to be in charge of that, since gardening was her favorite thing to do. When Filbert told her about his special project and she practically cried at the thought.

Back at the train station, Midori decided to head to Moo?s town of Corsim next so she could visit with a few of his neighbors. When she arrived, Moo was thrilled to see her. It had been a long time. She told him about the fireworks festival and how she needed some food ideas for the picnic, and wanted to know if she could visit Mint and Gaston and brainstorm.

First she went to Mint?s house and Mint had a fabulous idea of cherry lemonade for the festival that could be served out of coconut shells. Next, she went Gaston?s house and had to take a scared breath before she knocked. Gaston was a famous French chef, and he had a strange temperament. Luckily though, when Gaston answered the door, he was thrilled to help Midori out. He and Midori put their heads together and decided that his famous Bacon Avocado Potato Salad, fried corn on the cob, and his crab rolls would be perfect. She thanked him profusely and let him know that this was going to be the best fireworks festival ever. Midori wondered how Filbert was holding up in Birdsong.

Back in Birdsong, Filbert headed to Diana?s house next. Diana was good friends with Redd, and he wanted to see if she could check with him about bringing some extra fireworks that everyone could buy and maybe some other prizes they could buy for the fireworks festival. She told him she would be happy to help. Filbert then asked if she could help him with his special project and she of course said she would.

Next on his list, he went to see Peanut. He asked her if she could possibly be the announcer for everything going on at the festival. He had ordered some speakers to be placed around the areas that the festival would be going on and needed someone that could tell everyone there what all was happening and when. She told him she would be more than happy to be the Festival mouthpiece, since she used to be head cheerleader in her old town. He then asked if she would help with his special project and she said she would be happy to.

He had one more stop to make and it was the most important one. He went and knocked on Stitches?s door, and his friend let him inside. He then asked Stitches if he could help him with a very important project for the festival that required his phenomenal sewing skills. When Stitches heard what he wanted to do, he was overwhelmed with emotion and told Filbert straight away that he was in.

As Midori returned from her travels and settled in for the night, there was a knock on her door. Filbert had come by to tell her that all was well, and everything had been taken care of for the Festival. She thanked her friend and told him, she was so grateful she could count on him.

The next day, Midori had a great idea as a way to thank Filbert for all his hard work on the festival. When she got to work, she asked her assistant Isabelle, if she could order a hundred sky blue balloons in time for the party. Isabelle, asked why all sky blue. Why not order lots of colors. Midori then told her, that they would see lots of colors when it came time for fireworks, but she wanted sky blue balloons in honor of Filbert. If it hadn?t been for him, then there would only be food at the festival. After hearing this, Isabelle wholeheartedly agreed, and placed the order.

The day of the festival came and started out with beautiful clear skies, and a nice cool breeze. With all the help Filbert got from his fellow neighbors, the decorations looked great, the party favors were a huge hit, and the games were going strong, with their appointed announcer excitedly keeping everyone informed of the day?s events. Midori?s delectable menu was something anyone would be jealous to have missed. When Filbert saw the balloons that were brought in as a thank you to him, he blushed bright pink and stood as tall as his little frame would allow him to. As the sun started its journey towards the horizon, Filbert went and borrowed Peanut?s microphone. He had a very important announcement to make. he asked for Midori to come and stand by the town tree, and when she got there he thanked her for all of her hard work. He told her their town had become a much better place since she got there, and they all loved every single memory she helped build. He then presented her with a gift. When she opened it, she was completely floored. She then unfolded a patchwork picnic blanket made up of 9 big squares. Filbert then told her that the 9 squares were from all of her neighbors. Each square was made from the first shirt she ever sent to them one by one. She looked and sure enough, Stitches had even embroidered each neighbor?s name on the square from the shirt that they had given him. Filbert then looked at Midori and told her that he couldn?t just contribute one square. He had saved all the shirts she had ever sent him, and while he loved them all and didn?t mind parting with one, but he couldn?t part with the first one she had sent him, so he parted with all the rest and they made up the border that surrounded the other 9 squares. This beautiful gift was the greatest she had ever received, and told all of her neighbors that being the Mayor of their town, was the greatest job ever.

Then, Stitches handed Filbert a beautifully wrapped box. He told him, that this was a gift from the rest of the neighbors just for him, for putting together such a great day. In Filbert?s box was another blanket. This blanket had his first shirt that Midori had sent him, along with pieces of the other shirts she had sent him. The other special part of his picnic blanket, was all the neighbors had saved some of their scrap material left from their shirt and made HIM a border for his blanket from their shirts. Filbert was blown away by their generosity and thanked them from the bottom of his heart for the greatest Summer Fireworks Festival EVER!!!



- - - Post Merge - - -



ona272 said:


> had an amazing summer day today, not sure which picture to submit for the photography competition?? it all represents a typical summer day in Hawai'i <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138924View attachment 138925View attachment 138926View attachment 138927View attachment 138928View attachment 138929



OMG these are great! I LUV the palm tree one!!!


----------



## mintellect

Jas said:


> Spoiler: I can't stop laughing this is terrible (but I want the mote haha)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138942



I don't think it's bad! It's cute! And I'm not just saying that!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> OK so I redid my writing submission and made up a fictional story. Here is what I came up with
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Filbert's Firework Festival
> 
> 
> 
> Filbert’s Fireworks Festival
> 
> As the Summer Fireworks Festival approached, the small town of Birdsong was in a frenzy of excitement. Mayor Midori had given her best friend, Filbert permission to plan the party, while she brainstormed menu ideas for the all town picnic. She decided to go visit her friend from another town so she could call on Merengue, and maybe a few others, to help her with some themes, thus leaving Isabelle, her trusty assistant in charge.
> 
> Filbert tried not to panic when Midori left, but he couldn’t help feeling a little “nuts” (ba doom ching) about planning this huge party alone. He felt honored to be given the task but knew he might need some help from his fellow neighbors to get everything ready. He had one super special idea but needed to check with all his neighbors about it first. He looked at the list he had started and tried to decide where to start first. He needed to figure out the music, party favors, games, and prizes.
> 
> He decided to go see Static first and see if he could bounce some ideas off of him. Static was right in the middle of arranging his gyroid collection when Filbert came by. When Filbert timidly asked Static what kind of music they should play, Static, just smiled brightly and told him he could call KK Slider and see if he could come play the festival and he could borrow his gyroids to help KK as some background accompaniment. Filbert thought that was a fine idea, and thanked Static for his help. Then he asked Satic about his special project. Static said he would LOVE to help.
> 
> Next, he headed over to Francine’s house. She and her sister, Chrissy were fabulous accessorizors . Francine, however, wasn’t home, so he tried Chrissy’s next and found them both there, trying on hats. He told them he had an idea of wanting to make party hats for the festival. He had an idea of hats that blinked like fireworks when you wear them. The girls LOVED the idea and volunteered to help make them for him. As he was leaving, he asked the sugar sisters if they could also help him with his very special project. They were enamoured with the idea and of course agreed to help as well.
> 
> So far, things were going great!!! He wondered if Midori was doing as well as he was. While he was on a roll, he decided to go see Bam for some game ideas. Bam was such a sporty guy, he knew he would be a great help. Bam greeted Filbert excitedly as he showed him the volleyball net his friend just sent him. He asked Bam if maybe they could set it up for the festival and of course Bam thought it was a great idea. Bam also suggested a potato sack race and a scavenger hunt, along with hide and seek. When Filbert was heading out, he also asked Bam about his super special project, and Bam was practically jumping up and down over the idea.
> 
> Meanwhile, over in Skyfall, Midori and her friend, Brodie headed over to Merengue’s house. Merengue was stoked to see Midori, and couldn’t wait to get started on some menu ideas. Merengue had a great idea of making strawberry shortcake with sugared mint leaves sprouting out of the top to look like green fireworks and adding sprinkles. With the desert out of the way, she thanked Merengue and headed over to Tangy’s house. Tangy also was very excited to help and suggested fruit bouquets for the picnic tables that everyone could munch off of. Midori knew she needed more ideas so she decided to visit her friend, Moo’s town next.
> 
> Back in Birdsong, Filbert decided to head over to Marshal’s house next. Marshal was just so cool, Filbert thought, and he knew he could get some great ideas from him. Marshal quickly let Filbert in and immediately wanted to show him his new game. It was a dance game that he had quickly became really good at. When Filbert told him that he was searching for ideas for the fireworks festival, Marshal told him that he would luv to hook the new dance game up to Birdsong’s video screen so they could have dance offs. Filbert thought this was a fantastic idea! He then asked Marshal about his special plan, and Marshal said he would be happy to help. He thanked Marshal and went on his way.
> 
> He decided to press his luck and head to Bunnie’s house next. He asked her if she could possibly gather some flowers and maybe make some lighted paths for the festival. She was more than happy to be in charge of that, since gardening was her favorite thing to do. When Filbert told her about his special project and she practically cried at the thought.
> 
> Back at the train station, Midori decided to head to Moo’s town of Corsim next so she could visit with a few of his neighbors. When she arrived, Moo was thrilled to see her. It had been a long time. She told him about the fireworks festival and how she needed some food ideas for the picnic, and wanted to know if she could visit Mint and Gaston and brainstorm.
> 
> First she went to Mint’s house and Mint had a fabulous idea of cherry lemonade for the festival that could be served out of coconut shells. Next, she went Gaston’s house and had to take a scared breath before she knocked. Gaston was a famous French chef, and he had a strange temperament. Luckily though, when Gaston answered the door, he was thrilled to help Midori out. He and Midori put their heads together and decided that his famous Bacon Avocado Potato Salad, fried corn on the cob, and his crab rolls would be perfect. She thanked him profusely and let him know that this was going to be the best fireworks festival ever. Midori wondered how Filbert was holding up in Birdsong.
> 
> Back in Birdsong, Filbert headed to Diana’s house next. Diana was good friends with Redd, and he wanted to see if she could check with him about bringing some extra fireworks that everyone could buy and maybe some other prizes they could buy for the fireworks festival. She told him she would be happy to help. Filbert then asked if she could help him with his special project and she of course said she would.
> 
> Next on his list, he went to see Peanut. He asked her if she could possibly be the announcer for everything going on at the festival. He had ordered some speakers to be placed around the areas that the festival would be going on and needed someone that could tell everyone there what all was happening and when. She told him she would be more than happy to be the Festival mouthpiece, since she used to be head cheerleader in her old town. He then asked if she would help with his special project and she said she would be happy to.
> 
> He had one more stop to make and it was the most important one. He went and knocked on Stitches’s door, and his friend let him inside. He then asked Stitches if he could help him with a very important project for the festival that required his phenomenal sewing skills. When Stitches heard what he wanted to do, he was overwhelmed with emotion and told Filbert straight away that he was in.
> 
> As Midori returned from her travels and settled in for the night, there was a knock on her door. Filbert had come by to tell her that all was well, and everything had been taken care of for the Festival. She thanked her friend and told him, she was so grateful she could count on him.
> 
> The next day, Midori had a great idea as a way to thank Filbert for all his hard work on the festival. When she got to work, she asked her assistant Isabelle, if she could order a hundred sky blue balloons in time for the party. Isabelle, asked why all sky blue. Why not order lots of colors. Midori then told her, that they would see lots of colors when it came time for fireworks, but she wanted sky blue balloons in honor of Filbert. If it hadn’t been for him, then there would only be food at the festival. After hearing this, Isabelle wholeheartedly agreed, and placed the order.
> 
> The day of the festival came and started out with beautiful clear skies, and a nice cool breeze. With all the help Filbert got from his fellow neighbors, the decorations looked great, the party favors were a huge hit, and the games were going strong, with their appointed announcer excitedly keeping everyone informed of the day’s events. Midori’s delectable menu was something anyone would be jealous to have missed. When Filbert saw the balloons that were brought in as a thank you to him, he blushed bright pink and stood as tall as his little frame would allow him to. As the sun started its journey towards the horizon, Filbert went and borrowed Peanut’s microphone. He had a very important announcement to make. he asked for Midori to come and stand by the town tree, and when she got there he thanked her for all of her hard work. He told her their town had become a much better place since she got there, and they all loved every single memory she helped build. He then presented her with a gift. When she opened it, she was completely floored. She then unfolded a patchwork picnic blanket made up of 9 big squares. Filbert then told her that the 9 squares were from all of her neighbors. Each square was made from the first shirt she ever sent to them one by one. She looked and sure enough, Stitches had even embroidered each neighbor’s name on the square from the shirt that they had given him. Filbert then looked at Midori and told her that he couldn’t just contribute one square. He had saved all the shirts she had ever sent him, and while he loved them all and didn’t mind parting with one, but he couldn’t part with the first one she had sent him, so he parted with all the rest and they made up the border that surrounded the other 9 squares. This beautiful gift was the greatest she had ever received, and told all of her neighbors that being the Mayor of their town, was the greatest job ever.
> 
> Then, Stitches handed Filbert a beautifully wrapped box. He told him, that this was a gift from the rest of the neighbors just for him, for putting together such a great day. In Filbert’s box was another blanket. This blanket had his first shirt that Midori had sent him, along with pieces of the other shirts she had sent him. The other special part of his picnic blanket, was all the neighbors had saved some of their scrap material left from their shirt and made HIM a border for his blanket from their shirts. Filbert was blown away by their generosity and thanked them from the bottom of his heart for the greatest Summer Fireworks Festival EVER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OMG these are great! I LUV the palm tree one!!!



Your story is so good and adorable! I was expecting something bad to happen though haha. I adore Flibert aswell!


----------



## DaCoSim

Ha! Thx so much! I originally wrote about when we all got acnl and about that summer. (It was the best summer ever!) but since they decided to only allow fictional stories, I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Zanessa

Can we post wips or nah?


----------



## Lancelot

Yuh, plz


----------



## SharJoY

Great submissions.


----------



## PHOENIX

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entry to the photography contest! I had to size it down to fit the forum and that really messed with the quality. But I linked the full picture for the admins/mods so they could see the full quality.



Wow wish I was there! Looks proper relaxing




The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I got my photography entry in, I really like how it turned out!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Now that is quality!


----------



## Jas

So this is my writing entry... I couldn't get it past 800 words for the longest time! 


Spoiler: Feeling a Little More Loved



"Hey, Isabelle?" The mayor looked up from his yellow binder of Public Works Projects to where Isabelle was beginning to doze off. She woke with a start at the sound of his voice, and always the loyal secretary, rushed to his side, her hair-bells jingling. "Yes, mayor?" He took the last sips of steaming Kilimanjaro from his paper coffee cup, reveling in the taste for a moment. "It's a summer night. Nobody's going to be coming in today, are they?" Isabelle shook her head sheepishly. "I'm really sorry I called you into work today, Mayor." 

"No, that's okay, Isabelle- you know as well as I do that it's my job to be here. Say, I've got an idea." He stood up, striking a pose. "Have you finished all of the paperwork you were working on?" Isabelle looked a little surprised, but she replied with a soft yes. "Meet me at the beach entrance in five minutes, will you? We're going to take a little time off. Oh, and wear your pajamas." 

Isabelle shuffled nervously in place and inspected her watch for the twentieth time. Five minutes exactly. Where was he? She was beginning to feel a little strange about standing there in public in her green fleece onesie. Another minute ticked by, and as she checked her watch again, she heard racing footsteps behind her. 

It was the mayor, followed by all of their friends! All the shop owners, the villagers, her twin brother Digby, Lyle, Pelly, Pete, Phyllis, K.K. Slider, Celeste, Luna, Dr. Shrunk... the mayor had even dragged Blathers and a confused-looking Brewster, who had a tight grip on Lloid, along with him. She smiled at the sight of Brewster and Lloid, he had always had a little "thing" for gyroids.

Isabelle anxiously rushed to follow the crowd of pajama-clad animals, and it was silent for a few minutes before the mayor, dressed in a blue pajama set and cap, stood atop a box he had pulled out of his pockets. "Everybody in this town deserves a break. We've all been working so hard; whether it's been doing our jobs, running errands, or just making this entire town wonderful," Here, he made eye contact with Isabelle. She flushed pink, and looked down, a little proud of what she and the mayor had done with the originally barren town. "So I've packed my bags full of sparkling apple cider, fresh fruit, blankets, and folding chairs. I say we go down to the beach tonight, light a bonfire, and just celebrate this town being fantastic. Who's with me?" The town let out an unanimous cheer. In just a few minutes, a fire had been lit and was burning, strong and steady. 

Celeste and Blathers stared at the stars, Celeste occasionally pointing out her favourite constellations. K.K. absentmindedly strummed his guitar, surrounded by villagers who made up their own funny lyrics with delight. Dr. Shrunk was telling jokes to an expressionless Lloid, who unfortunately wasn't able to move from where he had been placed in the sand. Reese and Cyrus were snuggled up under a blanket. Labelle was deep in conversation with her sisters and Gracie. Kapp'n had brought everyone over from the island, and Tortimer was able to see his old secretary, Pelly, again. Copper and Booker munched on pears and conversed with the others, having left the Police Station for the first time in a long time. Tom was entertaining Timmy and Tommy with little things he had brought from his old store. Pete had even tapped Phyllis on the shoulder and timidly asked if she would like to share an apple with him. 

Isabelle was happy. She had recently begun to feel stressed out about the stacks of paperwork on her desk and considered taking a leave of absence, but now, as she sipped at a glass of sparkling apple cider and caught up with Digby, she realized that she genuinely did love this town. "Isabelle," The mayor sat beside her in the soft sand. "I want to thank you so much for what you've done for this town. Working with you has been incredible. You are the kindest, most generous friend I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. I remember, on the first day of it all, when I arrived in this town, you asked me to bring you something." 

From behind his back, he produced a lustrous purple seashell, one she had never seen before. They were her favourite. "Oh my... y-you remembered, Mayor?" She couldn't believe it, the mayor- though burdened with mayoral tasks, had taken time out of his day to remember that she, a plain ol' puppy, enjoyed collecting seashells. The secretary took the seashell gratefully and placed it gently into her pockets, being extra careful to keep the special shell intact. Suddenly, feeling a little more loved, Isabelle spent the rest of the night mingling with everyone on the beach. She received secretary advice from Pelly, insisted to Harriet that she did not need a new hairstyle, indulged in a little Ms. Nintendique with the female villagers, and even got some style tips from Gracie herself! Of course, she would never get rid of her favourite red ribbon. Never.

As Isabelle curled up beneath a thick, plaid blanket, staring up at the summer night sky, she took the seashell out of her pockets and placed it next to her, beaming from ear to ear. This was the best day she had ever had.


----------



## riummi

my photo submission:


Spoiler











i was also considering


Spoiler


----------



## MissLily123

riummi said:


> my photo submission:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was also considering
> 
> 
> Spoiler




I love the first one!


----------



## riummi

MissLily123 said:


> I love the first one!



eek ty! Im proud of that one~xD lol i use it for my iphone wallpaper now o.o


----------



## riummi

*oops ignore! forum glitch


----------



## Bowie

My previous entry got rejected. I found out that the piece you entered had to be made recently, and my entry was made a month or two ago, so I told Justin and had him reject it for me. This is my second entry. I made this today.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Bowie said:


> Spoiler



I feel the rage of an artist with this piece. I like it.


----------



## p e p p e r

Bowie said:


> My previous entry got rejected. I found out that the piece you entered had to be made recently, and my entry was made a month or two ago, so I told Justin and had him reject it for me. This is my second entry. I made this today.



looks great!  am I imagining seeing a shadow of Bowie in the painting???


----------



## mintellect

Jas said:


> So this is my writing entry... I couldn't get it past 800 words for the longest time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Feeling a Little More Loved
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey, Isabelle?" The mayor looked up from his yellow binder of Public Works Projects to where Isabelle was beginning to doze off. She woke with a start at the sound of his voice, and always the loyal secretary, rushed to his side, her hair-bells jingling. "Yes, mayor?" He took the last sips of steaming Kilimanjaro from his paper coffee cup, reveling in the taste for a moment. "It's a summer night. Nobody's going to be coming in today, are they?" Isabelle shook her head sheepishly. "I'm really sorry I called you into work today, Mayor."
> 
> "No, that's okay, Isabelle- you know as well as I do that it's my job to be here. Say, I've got an idea." He stood up, striking a pose. "Have you finished all of the paperwork you were working on?" Isabelle looked a little surprised, but she replied with a soft yes. "Meet me at the beach entrance in five minutes, will you? We're going to take a little time off. Oh, and wear your pajamas."
> 
> Isabelle shuffled nervously in place and inspected her watch for the twentieth time. Five minutes exactly. Where was he? She was beginning to feel a little strange about standing there in public in her green fleece onesie. Another minute ticked by, and as she checked her watch again, she heard racing footsteps behind her.
> 
> It was the mayor, followed by all of their friends! All the shop owners, the villagers, her twin brother Digby, Lyle, Pelly, Pete, Phyllis, K.K. Slider, Celeste, Luna, Dr. Shrunk... the mayor had even dragged Blathers and a confused-looking Brewster, who had a tight grip on Lloid, along with him. She smiled at the sight of Brewster and Lloid, he had always had a little "thing" for gyroids.
> 
> Isabelle anxiously rushed to follow the crowd of pajama-clad animals, and it was silent for a few minutes before the mayor, dressed in a blue pajama set and cap, stood atop a box he had pulled out of his pockets. "Everybody in this town deserves a break. We've all been working so hard; whether it's been doing our jobs, running errands, or just making this entire town wonderful," Here, he made eye contact with Isabelle. She flushed pink, and looked down, a little proud of what she and the mayor had done with the originally barren town. "So I've packed my bags full of sparkling apple cider, fresh fruit, blankets, and folding chairs. I say we go down to the beach tonight, light a bonfire, and just celebrate this town being fantastic. Who's with me?" The town let out an unanimous cheer. In just a few minutes, a fire had been lit and was burning, strong and steady.
> 
> Celeste and Blathers stared at the stars, Celeste occasionally pointing out her favourite constellations. K.K. absentmindedly strummed his guitar, surrounded by villagers who made up their own funny lyrics with delight. Dr. Shrunk was telling jokes to an expressionless Lloid, who unfortunately wasn't able to move from where he had been placed in the sand. Reese and Cyrus were snuggled up under a blanket. Labelle was deep in conversation with her sisters and Gracie. Kapp'n had brought everyone over from the island, and Tortimer was able to see his old secretary, Pelly, again. Copper and Booker munched on pears and conversed with the others, having left the Police Station for the first time in a long time. Tom was entertaining Timmy and Tommy with little things he had brought from his old store. Pete had even tapped Phyllis on the shoulder and timidly asked if she would like to share an apple with him.
> 
> Isabelle was happy. She had recently begun to feel stressed out about the stacks of paperwork on her desk and considered taking a leave of absence, but now, as she sipped at a glass of sparkling apple cider and caught up with Digby, she realized that she genuinely did love this town. "Isabelle," The mayor sat beside her in the soft sand. "I want to thank you so much for what you've done for this town. Working with you has been incredible. You are the kindest, most generous friend I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. I remember, on the first day of it all, when I arrived in this town, you asked me to bring you something."
> 
> From behind his back, he produced a lustrous purple seashell, one she had never seen before. They were her favourite. "Oh my... y-you remembered, Mayor?" She couldn't believe it, the mayor- though burdened with mayoral tasks, had taken time out of his day to remember that she, a plain ol' puppy, enjoyed collecting seashells. The secretary took the seashell gratefully and placed it gently into her pockets, being extra careful to keep the special shell intact. Suddenly, feeling a little more loved, Isabelle spent the rest of the night mingling with everyone on the beach. She received secretary advice from Pelly, insisted to Harriet that she did not need a new hairstyle, indulged in a little Ms. Nintendique with the female villagers, and even got some style tips from Gracie herself! Of course, she would never get rid of her favourite red ribbon. Never.
> 
> As Isabelle curled up beneath a thick, plaid blanket, staring up at the summer night sky, she took the seashell out of her pockets and placed it next to her, beaming from ear to ear. This was the best day she had ever had.



Aww, I love this!


----------



## doveling

everyone's pieces are so good
tough competition!


----------



## Nizzy

Spoiler: photosub







i was gonna enter this but it too blurry​
- - - Post Merge - - -

man this gonna be tough


----------



## piichinu

damn when i saw no joke entries well i had to spend more time on this
http://i.imgur.com/J1tDAPg.png

but im really busy so yeah not even trying to win here i just want the blue flame


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I took a look at all if your entries, and I don't think there's anything bad at all. Your art, stories, and photos are great.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I finished my story! I'm not very good at writing or grammar, so please excuse the mistakes! It's about Mae Yur from Plaise (best names huh?).



Spoiler: Summer's End



It all started in the early June, right as summer was about to start.  A child, or at least by heart, walked outside and eagerly waited for the announcement of the new mayor.  That day, Mae Yur had come to rise as the leader of Plaise.

Mae was not always cut out to be a leader.  An amnesiac travelling by train and with no place to call home, she met a cool cat named Rover.  Being the lone wolf she was, she told the cat to scram, but Rover was persistent.  Rover kept trying to make this wallflower bloom, firstly, by asking her name.  This awkward situation eventually lead to small talk, which evolved into a once in a lifetime decision.  She pondered on the question ?what is home to you??

The train had come to a stop and the conversation came to an end.  ?Will I ever see you again?? Mae had thought aloud.  Rover replied with a smile that somehow exceeded that of the Chesire Cat?s, ?perhaps in another life!?  She wondered what he meant by that.  Saying their farewells, they had both parted ways.  Mae started off the train and was welcomed by a bright yellow dog that seemed to jingle at even the faintest of movements.  ?Welcome mayor!? came in an enormous uproar.

Jumbled thoughts swirled around in the maze Mae called her head.  Though lost and confused, Mae was never one to refuse a little dominance, especially when it was being thrusted upon her by Isabelle?s puppy dog eyes.  ?I?ll do it? howled Mae as she burst open the doors to the town hall, taking up Isabelle?s offer, not knowing what she had in store for the future.

The days passed and Plaise became a bustling and booming town, but Mae still felt rather empty.  She lived alone in a house atop a hill, secluded by a field of flowers. She got constant letters from her mom, but when she tried to remember what her parents looked like, her mind went blank as a slate.  Rarely was there a frown on her face as she put up a strong front to satisfy the people of her town, but inside, she wondered if her parents were even alive and if this was some kind of a joke.

Father?s day rolled in Mae?s mailbox was a peculiar letter. ?Dear Mae, I?m just writing to make sure you haven?t forgotten what today is.  Happy Father?s Day, dad.? was written neatly on the green colored parchment.  Attached was a single red carnation.  Mae thought to herself solemnly, ?of course I haven?t forgotten today, but how could I forget you??

Now it was the summer solstice, an entire day of relaxing in the sun, or so Mae had hoped.  She had been running around town trying to plant roses when she tripped in the mud and fell on the brambles of thorns.  Today had just not been her lucky day.  With her favorite shirt soiled and small nicks all around her arms, she trudged home, not going unnoticed by Del.  ?What?s up, buttercup?? he asked as he observed her sullen face.  Del brought along Mae for some ice cream, his being a double scoop of strawberry and Mae?s a scoop of chocolate with sprinkles.  He led her to the town plaza where they sat in the shade of the town tree. ?Okay Mae, deep breaths?Tell papa everything,? Del calmly spoke to her in his echoing voice.  Mae found his presence comforting as words flowed out of her lips, recalling the details of her past days, the isolation, the depression. ?I can?t remember my family, but now, whenever I try to remember my dad, I see you,? Mae ended. ?Gahaha!  You?re funny Mae!? Del replied embarrassed, but his heart felt like it was warmer than a thousand fires on the setting sun. Little did they know that a certain dog had heard everything. 

Mae rushed out of her house and felt tingles as the blazing sun?s rays hit her skin.  Pete had just left her doorstep, leaving her mailbox stuffed to the brim with letters and packages of all sizes.  Hands full, she shuffled back into her house, having forgotten where she put her hat and not wanting to get sunburned while reading her messages.  After reading over Joey?s snack adventures, Genji?s training regimen, and Diana?s choice of tea, Mae reached the most recent letter, dating July 19th.  Mae read ?Hello daughter! A new store opened up and I saw the cutest outfits, so of course I had to buy some clothes for you. Hope you like polka dots, mom.?  Stuck to it was a brown paper package.  She untied the ribbon and tore open the package, revealing the shirt she had once lost to a battle against a field of roses.  ?It?s an aqua polka tank!? Mae exclaimed with glee ?how did you know mom??  However, that wasn?t the only thing hidden amongst the paper.  A star cap, similar to the one she had just misplaced, lay beneath the sky blue shirt.  It was tagged ?Just a mother?s intuition! Don?t forget to wear sunscreen!  <3?

A week later, Mae decided to take a visit to her favorite secretary.  She strolled along wondering what to build next.  The door to the town hall popped open and the cool air rushed towards Mae?s face.  ?It?s quiet?Too quiet,? she said to herself.  Isabelle had fallen asleep at her desk!  Curious to see what Isabelle does when she?s not around, Mae peeked over the stack of papers next to Isabelle?s slumbering body.  The words ?Dear daughter, your dad just fired up the grill for a barbeque. His eyebrows got a little singed in the process. It?s a first time for everything! Hope he likes takeout, mom,? were scribbled on the page.  Mae scrolled through the rest of the letters, her smile growing each time Isabelle referred to her as her daughter.  Isabelle let out a yawn followed by a few mumbles as Mae fumbled to put the letters back in their place. The yellow sunshine woke up in front of the mayor blushing ?I?m sorry mayor! What do you?Oh, what?s wrong??  Mae realized she let a few tears slip and rushed to wipe them off of her face.  ?Just thinking,? acknowledging Isabelle?s words with a genuine smile ?could we build a picnic blanket??  When the deed was done, Isabelle returned to her post.  ?How did these water drops get on the paper??

It was a cloudy day and the fresh summer breeze blew in from the sea.  ?Isabelle!  Isabelle!? Mae shouted.  ?What do you need mayor?? was the response given.  ?Could you go to a picnic with me?? asked Mae.  Isabelle nodded her head, making a faint jingling sound ?I?d love to.?  They reached the picnic blanket when Del was caught in their sights.  ?Here we are,? said Mae and Isabelle and Del shared their greetings.  Together they had a great time playing frisbee (Isabelle was a natural) and eating some of Del?s mac and cheese.  The day ended with all three of them lying down on the blanket and watching the clouds.  ?That one looks like Isabelle?s head,? hollered Del.  Mae?s face puffed up as she tried to contain her giggles.  ?Oh yeah?  Well that cloud looks like Del after he?s eaten a tub of ice cream,? retorted Isabelle.  Mae couldn?t hold it in any longer and burst out laughing.  Soon they all were filled with laughter as the moon rose over the horizon.

It was August 31st and there was not a cloud in site, the perfect weather for fireworks.  Mae waited eagerly for the fireworks to light the night sky, a night that she would spend with Del and Isabelle.  She bought a sparkler for each of them to wish on when the show began.  The sun was drifting lower and lower and the three met at the town plaza.  A roar of crackles started the show as flare after flare burst towards the heavens.  They each lit their sparkler, sharing their deepest desires.  ?I wish that the mosquitos would stop biting! Gahaha!? wished Del.  ?I wish the skies would be as amazing as this every day!? hoped Isabelle.  Mae thought long and hard, ?I wish I knew if my birth parents were alive and what they think of me,? she whispered into the smoldering ember.  ?But we?re right here,? said the voice of Del and Isabelle.

?Huh?? gasped Mae as the two figures before her turned human.  ?We are alive sweetie,? said the man that sat in Del?s place.  ?And we?ve always loved you from the bottom of our hearts,? finished the woman that now sat in Isabelle?s.  ?It?s time you learned the truth,? they said.  ?You were riding your bike to the store in early June to pick up your game, but?? Mae?s mother teared.  Father continued ?you got in an accident.  A drunk driver was leaving a party and came at you from behind, swerving towards your way.  You?ve been in a coma ever since.?  ?We?ve never left your side; Nothing will break us apart,? finished mother.  Mae lunged towards her parents, giving them the tightest hug she could manage as the lights fell like autumn leaves.


----------



## DaCoSim

Jas, I luv the Isabelle story!!!


----------



## Forek

Should've rethought my writing entry  idk if its good of not


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Not sure if you guys wanna read this whole thing, but here's my writing contest entry. 



Spoiler: Captain's Log



The sound of gentle waves crashed on the shore of pale sand, making little noise. The only other sound he could hear was the faint chatter of the nearby villagers. He loved sitting at the dock on sunny days when the air was hot but the breeze was sweet and cool on his skin. Summer had always been his favorite season since he could remember. Business was usually booming this time of year and Kapp?n could tell this summer was going to be a busy one. He didn?t mind, of course. His favorite thing in the world was sailing and now that he was getting paid to sail his ship, nothing he could ever imagine would make him happier.

	The summer sun beat down unforgivingly and Kapp?n was forced to wipe the sweat that began to form on his forehead. This day seemed hotter than the any other day of this summer so far. He noticed the nearby villagers weren?t as active as they had been the last few days and he watched as smoke billowed in the distance from the rooftops of the beachfront houses. Surely someone was going to want to take a trip today, it was way too hot to stay on land. Who wouldn?t want to sail to the island and spend all day diving in the clear blue waters of the ocean on a day like this? Kapp?n really began to feel the heat as the sun reached the middle of the sky, his body had become drenched in sweat and he hadn?t realized it. Luckily, Kapp?n always packed his cooler with lots of drinks and snacks for when the boat needed to stay at the village?s dock.  As he turned to open his cooler, he immediately let out a sigh of agony. The cooler wasn?t there. How could he have been so stupid? Kapp?n recalled waking up late this morning and rushing to his boat to make it to the dock on time while Leilani, his wife, was yelling something after him. 

	Kapp?n was really kicking himself over this incident, wondering how he was going to survive in this heat, when he heard footsteps in the sand nearby. He quickly turned and was greeted by a silhouette of someone with a large hat on and quickly recognized him or her as someone from the village. The mayor of the village noticed how distressed Kapp?n was about not having anything to drink and shook down a coconut from a nearby tree. Mayor Majora took it upon herself to crack open the fresh coconut and offer it to Kapp?n as a drink. Kapp?n smiled with delight and thanked Majora for her kindness. Before she went back into the village, Majora removed the straw hat from her head and offered it to Kapp?n, insisting he take it because the sun was only going to get hotter throughout the day. Kapp?n thanked her once again for being so kind and offered a free round trip to the island as a token of gratitude. Majora smiled and ran off back to the village leaving footprints in the sand on her way.

	The hot summer day continued as any other workday would for Kapp?n, villagers took trips to the island and Kapp?n got to sit inside the cool cabana and visit with his family while the villagers enjoyed some time in paradise. Sailing to and from the island was the best part for Kapp?n. He got to do what he had always loved doing and he got to sing some sea shanties along the way. He knew his voice wasn?t as smooth and appealing as that city slicker, K.K. Slider, but his passengers seemed to really enjoy his songs. He would sing, and villagers would sway back and forth to the music. Sometimes he thought it was just the waves and the motion of the boat making the passengers sway, but even on the calmest of days they still seemed to move with the music.

	As the sun set over the village, Kapp?n took in the beautiful view from the dock. The sky was lit up with colors of fiery orange and bright yellow and as time passed, the colors faded into a summery, light purple with deep blues that reminded him of the deep ocean he sailed upon. The view was so breath taking, Kapp?n sat back and drank it all in. He could feel his eyelids getting heavy and a warm, salty breeze gently lulled him into a light sleep.

	Booming, quick, thunderous sounds came out of nowhere and Kapp?n was so startled he fell over in his ship as he was awoken. Panic filled his body as he peeked over the edge of his boat to see what was happening. Everything was quiet for a moment, and then the booming sounds were back. Kapp?n let out a sigh of relief, and even felt a little silly when he realized what startled him so badly was the fireworks show the village held every weekend in the summer. He laughed at himself a little and went to take his seat back on the boat when he heard footsteps coming toward the beach. Mayor Majora?s figure was coming into view and she made her way down to the dock. She greeted Kapp?n with a smile and informed him the village was celebrating the wonderful season of summer with fireworks at the plaza. Everyone in the village was already there and she wanted to make sure Kapp?n attended as well. None of the mayors from other villages had ever invited Kapp?n to the local events and he felt a sense of belonging with Majora standing there, asking him to celebrate with the village. Kapp?n cheerfully accepted and followed Majora to the plaza.

	Kapp?n was greeted with smiles and hugs from all the villagers and even Majora?s assistant, Isabelle, whom he had never met before. There was plenty of food and drinks for everyone there and Kapp?n felt so at home with these villagers who he was sure only knew him as ?the guy who drives the boat?. He watched as fireworks lit up the night sky and he even sang some songs for the villagers, who in turn sang along with him. 

	The night came to an end and all the villagers returned to their homes. Before she turned in for the night, Mayor Majora thanked Kapp?n for being such a great captain and ferrying the villagers to and from the island. Kapp?n felt like he really belonged in this village, like he was a part of the community, and it was a feeling that was new to him. He made his way back to his boat and prepared to set sail for his home until the next day. As he sailed across the dark water, Kapp?n thought of a new song to sing. The stars shone bright and reflected off the sea like twinkling lights and Kapp?n sung his heart out with his new favorite song.

?This world spins ?round, but I be here to stay.
And I got dreams I?ll follow some fine day.?


----------



## Jas

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I finished my story! I'm not very good at writing or grammar, so please excuse the mistakes! It's about Mae Yur from Plaise (best names huh?).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Summer's End
> 
> 
> 
> It all started in the early June, right as summer was about to start.  A child, or at least by heart, walked outside and eagerly waited for the announcement of the new mayor.  That day, Mae Yur had come to rise as the leader of Plaise.
> 
> Mae was not always cut out to be a leader.  An amnesiac travelling by train and with no place to call home, she met a cool cat named Rover.  Being the lone wolf she was, she told the cat to scram, but Rover was persistent.  Rover kept trying to make this wallflower bloom, firstly, by asking her name.  This awkward situation eventually lead to small talk, which evolved into a once in a lifetime decision.  She pondered on the question ?what is home to you??
> 
> The train had come to a stop and the conversation came to an end.  ?Will I ever see you again?? Mae had thought aloud.  Rover replied with a smile that somehow exceeded that of the Chesire Cat?s, ?perhaps in another life!?  She wondered what he meant by that.  Saying their farewells, they had both parted ways.  Mae started off the train and was welcomed by a bright yellow dog that seemed to jingle at even the faintest of movements.  ?Welcome mayor!? came in an enormous uproar.
> 
> Jumbled thoughts swirled around in the maze Mae called her head.  Though lost and confused, Mae was never one to refuse a little dominance, especially when it was being thrusted upon her by Isabelle?s puppy dog eyes.  ?I?ll do it? howled Mae as she burst open the doors to the town hall, taking up Isabelle?s offer, not knowing what she had in store for the future.
> 
> The days passed and Plaise became a bustling and booming town, but Mae still felt rather empty.  She lived alone in a house atop a hill, secluded by a field of flowers. She got constant letters from her mom, but when she tried to remember what her parents looked like, her mind went blank as a slate.  Rarely was there a frown on her face as she put up a strong front to satisfy the people of her town, but inside, she wondered if her parents were even alive and if this was some kind of a joke.
> 
> Father?s day rolled in Mae?s mailbox was a peculiar letter. ?Dear Mae, I?m just writing to make sure you haven?t forgotten what today is.  Happy Father?s Day, dad.? was written neatly on the green colored parchment.  Attached was a single red carnation.  Mae thought to herself solemnly, ?of course I haven?t forgotten today, but how could I forget you??
> 
> Now it was the summer solstice, an entire day of relaxing in the sun, or so Mae had hoped.  She had been running around town trying to plant roses when she tripped in the mud and fell on the brambles of thorns.  Today had just not been her lucky day.  With her favorite shirt soiled and small nicks all around her arms, she trudged home, not going unnoticed by Del.  ?What?s up, buttercup?? he asked as he observed her sullen face.  Del brought along Mae for some ice cream, his being a double scoop of strawberry and Mae?s a scoop of chocolate with sprinkles.  He led her to the town plaza where they sat in the shade of the town tree. ?Okay Mae, deep breaths?Tell papa everything,? Del calmly spoke to her in his echoing voice.  Mae found his presence comforting as words flowed out of her lips, recalling the details of her past days, the isolation, the depression. ?I can?t remember my family, but now, whenever I try to remember my dad, I see you,? Mae ended. ?Gahaha!  You?re funny Mae!? Del replied embarrassed, but his heart felt like it was warmer than a thousand fires on the setting sun. Little did they know that a certain dog had heard everything.
> 
> Mae rushed out of her house and felt tingles as the blazing sun?s rays hit her skin.  Pete had just left her doorstep, leaving her mailbox stuffed to the brim with letters and packages of all sizes.  Hands full, she shuffled back into her house, having forgotten where she put her hat and not wanting to get sunburned while reading her messages.  After reading over Joey?s snack adventures, Genji?s training regimen, and Diana?s choice of tea, Mae reached the most recent letter, dating July 19th.  Mae read ?Hello daughter! A new store opened up and I saw the cutest outfits, so of course I had to buy some clothes for you. Hope you like polka dots, mom.?  Stuck to it was a brown paper package.  She untied the ribbon and tore open the package, revealing the shirt she had once lost to a battle against a field of roses.  ?It?s an aqua polka tank!? Mae exclaimed with glee ?how did you know mom??  However, that wasn?t the only thing hidden amongst the paper.  A star cap, similar to the one she had just misplaced, lay beneath the sky blue shirt.  It was tagged ?Just a mother?s intuition! Don?t forget to wear sunscreen!  <3?
> 
> A week later, Mae decided to take a visit to her favorite secretary.  She strolled along wondering what to build next.  The door to the town hall popped open and the cool air rushed towards Mae?s face.  ?It?s quiet?Too quiet,? she said to herself.  Isabelle had fallen asleep at her desk!  Curious to see what Isabelle does when she?s not around, Mae peeked over the stack of papers next to Isabelle?s slumbering body.  The words ?Dear daughter, your dad just fired up the grill for a barbeque. His eyebrows got a little singed in the process. It?s a first time for everything! Hope he likes takeout, mom,? were scribbled on the page.  Mae scrolled through the rest of the letters, her smile growing each time Isabelle referred to her as her daughter.  Isabelle let out a yawn followed by a few mumbles as Mae fumbled to put the letters back in their place. The yellow sunshine woke up in front of the mayor blushing ?I?m sorry mayor! What do you?Oh, what?s wrong??  Mae realized she let a few tears slip and rushed to wipe them off of her face.  ?Just thinking,? acknowledging Isabelle?s words with a genuine smile ?could we build a picnic blanket??  When the deed was done, Isabelle returned to her post.  ?How did these water drops get on the paper??
> 
> It was a cloudy day and the fresh summer breeze blew in from the sea.  ?Isabelle!  Isabelle!? Mae shouted.  ?What do you need mayor?? was the response given.  ?Could you go to a picnic with me?? asked Mae.  Isabelle nodded her head, making a faint jingling sound ?I?d love to.?  They reached the picnic blanket when Del was caught in their sights.  ?Here we are,? said Mae and Isabelle and Del shared their greetings.  Together they had a great time playing frisbee (Isabelle was a natural) and eating some of Del?s mac and cheese.  The day ended with all three of them lying down on the blanket and watching the clouds.  ?That one looks like Isabelle?s head,? hollered Del.  Mae?s face puffed up as she tried to contain her giggles.  ?Oh yeah?  Well that cloud looks like Del after he?s eaten a tub of ice cream,? retorted Isabelle.  Mae couldn?t hold it in any longer and burst out laughing.  Soon they all were filled with laughter as the moon rose over the horizon.
> 
> It was August 31st and there was not a cloud in site, the perfect weather for fireworks.  Mae waited eagerly for the fireworks to light the night sky, a night that she would spend with Del and Isabelle.  She bought a sparkler for each of them to wish on when the show began.  The sun was drifting lower and lower and the three met at the town plaza.  A roar of crackles started the show as flare after flare burst towards the heavens.  They each lit their sparkler, sharing their deepest desires.  ?I wish that the mosquitos would stop biting! Gahaha!? wished Del.  ?I wish the skies would be as amazing as this every day!? hoped Isabelle.  Mae thought long and hard, ?I wish I knew if my birth parents were alive and what they think of me,? she whispered into the smoldering ember.  ?But we?re right here,? said the voice of Del and Isabelle.
> 
> ?Huh?? gasped Mae as the two figures before her turned human.  ?We are alive sweetie,? said the man that sat in Del?s place.  ?And we?ve always loved you from the bottom of our hearts,? finished the woman that now sat in Isabelle?s.  ?It?s time you learned the truth,? they said.  ?You were riding your bike to the store in early June to pick up your game, but?? Mae?s mother teared.  Father continued ?you got in an accident.  A drunk driver was leaving a party and came at you from behind, swerving towards your way.  You?ve been in a coma ever since.?  ?We?ve never left your side; Nothing will break us apart,? finished mother.  Mae lunged towards her parents, giving them the tightest hug she could manage as the lights fell like autumn leaves.


I really like this! It's written so well and THAT ENDING! So good!
(and to everyone who commented on mine - thank you so much  it means a lot!)


----------



## Forek

Forek said:


> Spoiler: The Sun Falls
> 
> 
> 
> The Sun Falls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Gin. I live on a tropical island where the summer is always here. The winters still feel like summer. The sun is always black now. It used to be regular. My story has just begun.
> 
> 
> " Wake up! It's morning! " My dad told me. I walked down the stairs to see him cooking breakfast. The sun was so bright that day. " Bacon? " I asked him. " You know. " My dad said. I walked to the sliding glass door that we had in our house for some fresh air. The trees were tall in our yard, and we had a great view of the ocean. The summers were great, we had it all year.
> 
> " Breakfast is ready! " My dad told me. " Be right there. " I told him as i was walking back. " Thanks! " I told him. As i finished my breakfast i heard a sound. " Is that the dog? " I had asked myself. I wanted to see the dog. It was coming from the yard, as we had a small brick wall and some grass over the wall.
> 
> " Hey Spot! " Our dog was standing right by the wall, looking at something. I sat down on the wall, letting him jump on me. He was a pretty small dog, some kind of terrier.
> " It sure is hot out. " But the sun was out. I could feel it. " It's only 5:00. The sun shouldn't be out till 6:00. " That was strange, it was like the sun was beaming on my back as i sat on the wall. But i knew it was there, and it was different.
> 
> Was that right? I double checked to see if the sun was up. It wasn't. But it was there. I could feel it. I went back in the house after that. I took our dog with me into the house, and i looked for my dad. " Dad? " I yelled. He didn't respond. " Oh yeah. " I realized he went to work shortly after that. " What do i do? It's only me home right now. Mom is at work. " I took Spot into my room and closed the door.
> 
> I opened the window to check if the sun was up, and it was. Just, black. " Black sun again. " I said to myself. I grabbed the phone and called my dad. He works in the sun, so it should be okay. " Hello? Hey dad, the sun is black again. " I told him. " What? No it isn't, again. " He told me. Why is it black? It was black for such a long time. I don't remember when it was regular.
> 
> It started 4 years ago. i started seeing things different. The sun always turned black, and the moon was always red. I always loved to research about the sun and the moon, and why they turn different colors. Whenever i researched, it always said it was lunar and solar eclipses. "  Is it a color blindness or something like that? " I said while looking out the window at the sun. The doctors never told me or my parents. They always said i was just making stuff up. But I wasn't.
> 
> I ended up falling asleep on my chair still looking at the window, my dog was let out of my room by my mom. The moon was a deep red, just how it always was since that day.     " What even happened that day? I really don't remember. " I said to myself. " Think think! " I said. I still don't remember. Nobody does. It's just a lost memory by now, I'm the only one that still remembers even a little bit about it.
> 
> I went to my bed and went to sleep. " I'll see another day. If anyone even remembers. " When i woke up, i went straight to my computer. I looked up: Sun incident 4 years ago.
> " No results, as expected. " But i had know, but nobody remembers it. " Was it erased from their mind? Or am i being paranoid? " I asked myself.
> 
> I ran downstairs and went straight into the yard. The only thing i was gonna do that day was observe if the sun or moon would change colors. I grabbed a chair and sat down.
> And thats when i realized it. Nobody wants to find out what happened. They are afraid of what happened so they forcefully forgot. But I wasn't gonna just forget like everybody else. I looked at the sun, and it was black again today. It always was black since that day. I had went back into the house to get some water, and when i went back outside, the sun was still black. Was i expecting a change?
> 
> I just don't get it. " Why does nobody remember anything? " I had asked myself. Maybe i should just give up. Maybe i should accept the truth. I'm different, i see things different. Im not regular, if i was why would the sun and moon be different colors? It was at that moment, i could see things regular. It was when i accepted.



Heres my entry. feel like I should've added more though

And thats a good story! Almost done reading it.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Jas said:


> I really like this! It's written so well and THAT ENDING! So good!
> (and to everyone who commented on mine - thank you so much  it means a lot!)



Thanks for reading! I'm glad you enjoyed it! I honestly did not expect it to turn out like this when I first started.


----------



## Jamborenium

Spoiler: WIP












Inspired by this Dex entry

_Volcarona, the Sun Pok?mon and the evolved form of Larvesta. When ash from a volcanic eruption darkened the sky, it is said Volcarona's fire replaced the sun_.

God I have so much more to add lol
​


----------



## Pearls

Spoiler: I just want the blue flame


----------



## Bowie

Well, my second entry got rejected. I still had a lot of fun making it, though. I don't think I'll be entering any of the other contests this year.


----------



## Jacob

Bowie said:


> Well, my second entry got rejected. I still had a lot of fun making it, though. I don't think I'll be entering any of the other contests this year.



why did it get rejected?


----------



## Fizzii

My entry.
Watercolour and acrylic paint on canvas


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Something happened.



Spoiler


----------



## Bowie

Jacob_lawall said:


> why did it get rejected?



It didn't relate to the summer theme enough, I'm afraid. I'm not particularly bothered by it. Good luck to all the other contestants!


----------



## Fizzii

i'm really scared they'll say mine isn't summery enough..


----------



## Lancelot

Fizzii said:


> My entry.
> Watercolour and acrylic paint on canvas



Errrm I cant see it..?


----------



## Jamborenium

F! ck now I'm scared to submit mine cause I'm not sure if it's summery enough and will just get rejected  and all my hard work will be in vain.

Like I want to finish but at the same time I'm like should I even bother?


----------



## Fizzii

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Errrm I cant see it..?



Oh??
http://prntscr.com/7zappq


----------



## Jacob

Nebudelic said:


> F! ck now I'm scared to submit mine cause I'm not sure if it's summery enough and will just get rejected  and all my hard work will be in vain.
> 
> Like I want to finish but at the same time I'm like should I even bother?



whats ur entry about?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Nebudelic said:


> F! ck now I'm scared to submit mine cause I'm not sure if it's summery enough and will just get rejected  and all my hard work will be in vain.
> 
> Like I want to finish but at the same time I'm like should I even bother?


You can always ask the mods (Justin probably since he's running the art thread) if it's relatable enough before progressing further. I mean you have the basic idea down, so they can understand what's going on. I really like it and your art style in general.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Had to resubmit my photo because my last one wasn't that great... so yeah here's my new one I just took outside in the 103 degree heat I hope you like it-



Spoiler





This one actually has a meaning to me- I usually wear flip flops all summer (which is why my feet aren't in them, tan lines y'know) and I_ always_ end up drooping my popsicles on the ground because they melt faster than I can eat ~.~


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

All of these entries are great . The photographs are insanely awesome and exotic too, like gosh, fierce competition . Here's mine:



Spoiler: Picture...


----------



## Lancelot

Fizzii said:


> Oh??
> http://prntscr.com/7zappq



omfg thats so good .-.


----------



## Jacob

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Had to resubmit my photo because my last one wasn't that great... so yeah here's my new one I just took outside in the 103 degree heat I hope you like it-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139299
> This one actually has a meaning to me- I usually wear flip flops all summer (which is why my feet aren't in them, tan lines y'know) and I_ always_ end up drooping my popsicles on the ground because they melt faster than I can eat ~.~



this is my favorite one so far idk y


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Jacob_lawall said:


> this is my favorite one so far idk y



Really? Thanks a lot  I it took me forever to angle it right so my shadow wasn't in it and its as hot as *_fireballs_* out here today. *-*


----------



## Jamborenium

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Had to resubmit my photo because my last one wasn't that great... so yeah here's my new one I just took outside in the 103 degree heat I hope you like it-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139299
> This one actually has a meaning to me- I usually wear flip flops all summer (which is why my feet aren't in them, tan lines y'know) and I_ always_ end up drooping my popsicles on the ground because they melt faster than I can eat ~.~



[mad world plays in the distance]


----------



## The Pennifer

I just spent a very pleasant 2 hours pouring over all these posted entries ...OMG!! LOVED reading the Writing Entries!!!
I think a lot of us feel like MissLily123 ? shy about sharing ? I know I do ? but when I look at all of them and poured over the writing submissions, I am really glad that you all posted to share with the rest of us! 
I totally agree with Justin when he said ?Great entries so far, everyone!?  And I wouldn't want the job of selecting the winners!! 
I know it is only my feelings on the subject, but, In my humble opinion these are all excellent entries!!! I wanted to reply to all of you but it would be a HUGE post! LOL
*Misti, roroselle, peyone, ArticFox5, DaCoSim, Money Hunter, Chipped-Teacup, hemming1996, MayorEvvie, p e p p e r, Slamming, Jacob_Iawall, Espurr, riummi, Cam, Magic Marshmallow, WonderK, Ariel, Heichou_, Mayorofcardia, Fizii, Kanaa, Buggy, The Final Light Of Dawn, MyLifeIsCake, Vizionari, ShinyYoshi, Wrathie83, hunter locked, Ona272, Jas, MegaAquaKat, Aeryka, Forek, Nebudelic, GoldieJoan *

Good Luck, Everyone!!!


----------



## Jacob

The Pennifer said:


> I just spent a very pleasant 2 hours pouring over all these posted entries ...OMG!! LOVED reading the Writing Entries!!!
> I think a lot of us feel like MissLily123 … shy about sharing … I know I do … but when I look at all of them and poured over the writing submissions, I am really glad that you all posted to share with the rest of us!
> I totally agree with Justin when he said “Great entries so far, everyone!”  And I wouldn't want the job of selecting the winners!!
> I know it is only my feelings on the subject, but, In my humble opinion these are all excellent entries!!! I wanted to reply to all of you but it would be a HUGE post! LOL
> *Misti, roroselle, peyone, ArticFox5, DaCoSim, Money Hunter, Chipped-Teacup, hemming1996, MayorEvvie, p e p p e r, Slamming, Jacob_Iawall, Espurr, riummi, Cam, Magic Marshmallow, WonderK, Ariel, Heichou_, Mayorofcardia, Fizii, Kanaa, Buggy, The Final Light Of Dawn, MyLifeIsCake, Vizionari, ShinyYoshi, Wrathie83, hunter locked, Ona272, Jas, MegaAquaKat, Aeryka, Forek, Nebudelic, GoldieJoan *
> 
> Good Luck, Everyone!!!



your the best literally


----------



## The Pennifer

Jacob_lawall said:


> your the best literally


You are totally sweet! Thank you, Hun ♥


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

The Pennifer said:


> I just spent a very pleasant 2 hours pouring over all these posted entries ...OMG!! LOVED reading the Writing Entries!!!
> I think a lot of us feel like MissLily123 … shy about sharing … I know I do … but when I look at all of them and poured over the writing submissions, I am really glad that you all posted to share with the rest of us!
> I totally agree with Justin when he said “Great entries so far, everyone!”  And I wouldn't want the job of selecting the winners!!
> I know it is only my feelings on the subject, but, In my humble opinion these are all excellent entries!!! I wanted to reply to all of you but it would be a HUGE post! LOL
> *Misti, roroselle, peyone, ArticFox5, DaCoSim, Money Hunter, Chipped-Teacup, hemming1996, MayorEvvie, p e p p e r, Slamming, Jacob_Iawall, Espurr, riummi, Cam, Magic Marshmallow, WonderK, Ariel, Heichou_, Mayorofcardia, Fizii, Kanaa, Buggy, The Final Light Of Dawn, MyLifeIsCake, Vizionari, ShinyYoshi, Wrathie83, hunter locked, Ona272, Jas, MegaAquaKat, Aeryka, Forek, Nebudelic, GoldieJoan *
> 
> Good Luck, Everyone!!!



Aww you didn't like my writing entry? XP That's ok; I didn't like it much either.


----------



## DaCoSim

Hey guys. I have luved doing the Fire Festival so far! You guys have blown me away with all of your well thought out and amazing entries!!! I totally agree with the Pennifer!!!! I would have luved to have been able to submit a photo from our Florida vacation, but I am super happy with the pic I submitted of my boys fishing. I am right now, at this moment getting an enlargement made to put on our wall. Anyway, I really wanted to share some pics I've taken this summer from our big vacation, along with the mini vacay that we just took  LOTS OF PICS, so be warned!!



Spoiler: Florida Vacation































































And here are some more pics from our recent mini vacay we just got back from 



Spoiler:  Mississippi trip


----------



## roroselle

DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys. I have luved doing the Fire Festival so far! You guys have blown me away with all of your well thought out and amazing entries!!! I totally agree with the Pennifer!!!! I would have luved to have been able to submit a photo from our Florida vacation, but I am super happy with the pic I submitted of my boys fishing. I am right now, at this moment getting an enlargement made to put on our wall. Anyway, I really wanted to share some pics I've taken this summer from our big vacation, along with the mini vacay that we just took  LOTS OF PICS, so be warned!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Florida Vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some more pics from our recent mini vacay we just got back from
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Mississippi trip



lovely photos!!
I roadtripped from Louisiana to Florida the past month and your pics make me wanna go back! haha
your family is lovely! thanks for sharing~


----------



## Forek

I made this fishing rod with some fish on the grill and a sun on the background for my drawing since my other one got rejected lol hope this one makes it i suck at drawing


----------



## Fizzii

This is my short story
It's pretty bad but it got me my ember, and I spent too long on it xD



Spoiler: camping trip



Piper swept her short black hair out of her face as she finished hauling in the camping equipment into Erica Moore’s (her best friend since the age of 4) brand new green minivan. Her other friends, Alex, Georgina, Henry, Anna and the twins; Jay and Elliot, were singing songs like ‘I found a peanut’ from inside the van, like they used to on school trips. Well, their final summer vacation together before they all go off to college was going to be way better than seeing some sights nobody actually cared about, it would be so jam packed full of fun that they had to do this camping trip on their first day off in order to fit everything in the remaining weeks. 
The song ended as Piper squashed her long legs into the back seat next to Georgina, a seemingly quiet redhead girl who was fiddling with the bottom of her plaid blue and white shirt styled with deep blue jeans and brown boots. Piper noted that this girl could seriously look great in any outfit after looking down at her own outfit; long black dungarees, her mum’s old baby pink wellies and brown tshirt. Next to Erica in the front was Henry, a blond mummy’s boy who was on his phone “playing games” yet nobody believed he wasn’t texting his mother. Jay, Elliot and Anna were in the boot seats trying to choose their next song and Alex was on the other side of Georgina, trying to get her to play Pokemon Top Trumps. Erica turned the ignition and Jay and Elliot started singing ‘The Wheels on the Bus’, causing Piper to sigh, smiling. They were on the road. 
Piper must have drifted off because she heard her door slide open, but thought nothing on it and kept her eyes closed in the hope she could go back to her dream about fishing with Daniel Craig, however this didn’t last a mere 2 seconds as all 7 of her friends shouted/screamed ‘WAKE UP PIPES!’ in unison. Although she felt a bit miffed, she smiled and told them to bugger off. “Miss Piper Lockett, we’re here you big ding-dong” exclaimed either Jay or Elliot. She opened her eyes, squinting until her eyes adjusted to the extreme sunlight, when she could see the twins showing off their lanky bodies by leaning on either side of the door. Piper unclipped her belt and hopped out of the van, clicking her back in the process. This would be fun.
After spending an hour trying to work out how to put their humungous tent up (Henry thought they wouldn’t need the instructions so didn’t bring them), another hour choosing which compartments they would stay in and setting up their temporary bedrooms, they flopped down on the grass in exhaustion. 
They had decided to camp where nobody else would bother them, with no facilities so they could get the ‘Full experience’ as Alex had called it. No electricity meant no phones, tablets, laptops or (To Alex’s horror) DS’s. Luckily, there was a smallish river some had agreed to wash in, but Anna who grew up in a posh in New York, then moved to England in a mansion (Although she refused to call it that), was not impressed and would have none of it, whereas Henry and Piper were trying to get people in it by slipping comments such as ‘the river would cool us down’ and ‘Gosh it’s so hot.. maybe the river is cooler?’ already due the extortionate heat.  
Erica’s stomach made an unhappy noise, resulting in her getting the food from the boot of the van. She opened one of the Tesco ‘bag for life’ bags to find her beloved doritos she bought at 6am that morning because she wouldn’t go on the trip without them. Piper was watching, ready to see that face of joy her best friend always had when she has those damn tortillas, but instead she saw Erica’s face fall to a deeply serious glare. She looked at the remaining seven and held up the blue bag of ‘cool original’ crisps. 
“What the bloody hell is this?” She asked, leading to the group stopping what they were doing (Alas, even Alex put down his Pokemon cards) to stare bewildered at the tall, 17 year old and her change of mood. Silence.
“I SAID WHAT THE BLOODY HELL IS THIS?!” She yelled. Anna looked like she was about to burst into tears. The last time she shrieked like that was at her sister, Millie for ruining her GCSE coursework. Erica tilted the bag so they could see; it had already been opened and not many left were in the share bag. Silence.
“Who did it? Just tell me so I can rip your head off now.” Nobody owned up. The seven others looked around at each other blankly. Piper knew she was safe however, as she had been asleep in the van, and didn’t even stop when sorting out the tent. 
“Jay was this you?” everybody turned to look at Jay, who’s jaw had dropped, leaving his mouth open and looking flabbergasted, and then back to Erica.
“You were in the back. You have eaten my food before; Anna’s Christmas party 2014 you stole the jaffa cakes off my plate. I’m so done with you Jay” she remarked before stomping off.  The only thing that could be heard was the birds singing rhymes to each other, echoing through the trees. After a few minutes Piper had got bored of the silence, and plucked up the courage to talk to Jay who had a very sour face on.
“Well? Did you?” She tried to use a friendly tone, but it sounded too pushy and accusing and she instantly felt guilty. 
Jay shot her a sharp look. “Really? Actually seriously? You too?” 
Elliot, protecting his brother although he was also unsure said calmly ‘Just leave it”
Piper looked down and played with the grass between her legs. “I’ll take that as a no then..” she said with a wary tone. 
An hour had passed, and nobody had brought the Dorito incident up again and they were playing Monopoly, Piper playing as the dog. Georgina was smothering her 5th coat of sun lotion on when they heard footsteps, and Henry pulled out a knife from the inside of his ‘lucky’ leather jacket (How could he even wear that thing in this heat?), and everybody looked around at him either bewildered or confused. “You never know what might happen!” he mumbled in self-defence.  Yet all that came from behind the trees was a battered looking Erica, who said nothing but watching them play monopoly until they gave up and packed it way. Anna and Georgina offered to make dinner with the portable barbeque, and went to set up. The twins decided they wanted to roast marshmallows for desert, and so stomped off in an adventurer-type way to collect suitable wood, while Piper, Alex and Erica collected rocks to make the campfire look nicer as there wasn’t much else to do. Henry was busy taking pictures to show his mum when he got back (Although he did say it was for ‘a project’ he was working on). 
Alex asked Erica if she still thinks it was Jay who stole the food, and she gave a dismissive shrug. Alex and Piper looked at each other with wide eyes, as if to send a message telepathically that damn, this girl was not in a good mood. 
When the trio got back to ‘HQ’, as Alex called it, their arms were burning from the strain of the piles of tennis ball sized rocks they each held, and as soon as they has released them from their arms a furious Anna stormed over to them. 
“The packet of raw onion is gone. Wait, no, not gone. Opened and eaten. The punnet of tomatoes? Opened and eaten. I am so done with this. Did you see Jay? I will personally kill him. Right here.”
Yet another look of amazement and disbelief crossed over their faces. 
“You bought a packet of onion? Not just an onion?” Alex asked, confused. 
After being told off for not concentrating, Alex asked a much more sensible question; ‘How could he have eaten all of that without Elliot or Anna herself noticing?’ For they were all in the back of the van together. Surely they would have smelt the onion?
“I don’t know but he’s done it. And Elliot would protect him any day.” She cautioned with finality. 
Erica, Piper and Alex has made an almost perfect circle with their stones in which the campfire would be placed in, when they heard Georgina curse. Georgina never cursed. Ever. Which is why Henry (back from taking his pictures), Alex, Erica, Anna and Piper ran over to see if she’s okay, to find her holding a bag of half eaten peanuts. Piper looked at the bag and back to Georgina. 
“It’s not Jay. Jay is allergic to peanuts. Why did you even bring them?” she asked quietly. Georgina uttered something about not knowing about his allergies. Erica suggested just waiting for the twins to return to ask them about it, which they did. 

It didn’t take long for them to come back, but even so Erica, Alex and Anna had come to the conclusion a bear was stealing their food, despite Piper and Henry insisting bears can’t open packets most humans struggle to get into. 
Elliot was mid-joke when he saw his friends staring at them both apologetically and with urgency.  They dumped the sticks and jogged over to them
“Why the long faces?” asked Elliot, who’s twin was staring at Erica with annoyance and making her feel uncomfortable. 
“We have a bear!” exclaimed Anna, who yet again looked like she was going to cry. Piper begged her not to cry (in her head of course), they couldn’t be dealing with a wailing posh girl and friends who thought a bear was after them. She gave a sigh, and denied that there was a bear, and the food going was still a mystery. Anna sniffled and wiped her tears with the sleeve of her chiffon blouse.
“How did you finally come to realise it wasn’t me?” asked Jay curtly.
To everybody’s surprise, Erica spoke up; “Peanuts.” Jay said nothing but subtly nodded his head. Piper was getting tired of silence, it made her think too much, so she went to the minivan to fetch her iPod which still had 96% battery (due to the fact she slept throughout the journey) and portable speakers. She was half in, half out of the vehicle when she heard a rustling noise and a female’s giggle and hit her head on the door turning it to see who it was. She looked back at the others who were all there. It wasn’t one of her friends. 
She touched her head to feel the damage; no blood but there was a bump. She rushed back to her friends, not bothering to shut the door 
“I HEARD A WOMAN. THERE’S A WOMAN. IN THE TREES, THERE’S A WOMAN!” Her friends looked at her as if she was insane and told her she was imagining it, but Piper ran back into the forest, her friends feeling inclined to follow. Piper ran and ran, refusing to acknowledge the pain in her legs, until she heard a snap of a twig to her left. She darted left and tripped over, but looking up she found a shoe. The same shoe her mum had; a lime green slip-on.  She told herself it could be anybody’s but the familiar chuckle ahead said different. 
“You have to be kidding me” she whispered to herself. She had no idea where her friends were, but they soon found her and her mum when they heard the angry yell “MMUUUMMM!!!” 
Embarrassment glided over her, Erica started laughing, and Mrs Lockett said “Payback for putting a cardboard cut-out of the queen in my shower!”


----------



## Cam1

The Pennifer said:


> I just spent a very pleasant 2 hours pouring over all these posted entries ...OMG!! LOVED reading the Writing Entries!!!
> I think a lot of us feel like MissLily123 … shy about sharing … I know I do … but when I look at all of them and poured over the writing submissions, I am really glad that you all posted to share with the rest of us!
> I totally agree with Justin when he said “Great entries so far, everyone!”  And I wouldn't want the job of selecting the winners!!
> I know it is only my feelings on the subject, but, In my humble opinion these are all excellent entries!!! I wanted to reply to all of you but it would be a HUGE post! LOL
> *Misti, roroselle, peyone, ArticFox5, DaCoSim, Money Hunter, Chipped-Teacup, hemming1996, MayorEvvie, p e p p e r, Slamming, Jacob_Iawall, Espurr, riummi, Cam, Magic Marshmallow, WonderK, Ariel, Heichou_, Mayorofcardia, Fizii, Kanaa, Buggy, The Final Light Of Dawn, MyLifeIsCake, Vizionari, ShinyYoshi, Wrathie83, hunter locked, Ona272, Jas, MegaAquaKat, Aeryka, Forek, Nebudelic, GoldieJoan *
> 
> Good Luck, Everyone!!!


Wow, someone actually liked my writing entry? Thanks! Also I never posted my photography entry. Here we are


Spoiler


----------



## DaCoSim

roroselle said:


> lovely photos!!
> I roadtripped from Louisiana to Florida the past month and your pics make me wanna go back! haha
> your family is lovely! thanks for sharing~



Thx Roro!!! I am trying to talk my hubby into letting us go to see my aunt every year now. We go to Florida every other year, and usually go to mississippi on the year we don't go to florida, but I was able to talk him into both this year, since we didn't go into Austin or go to my Mom's.


----------



## Ariel.

My submission for the art contest.
It took me like 2 days cause I recently sold my tablet and had to draw with pencil.
It would look so much better if I had a digital one, but oh well.

I hope you guys like it cause if you dont I will cry. 



Spoiler:  Lemonade Stand


----------



## riummi

A r i e l said:


> My submission for the art contest.
> It took me like 2 days cause I recently sold my tablet and had to draw with pencil.
> It would look so much better if I had a digital one, but oh well.
> 
> I hope you guys like it cause if you dont I will cry.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Lemonade Stand



its super cute :')


----------



## Ariel.

Thanks n_n


----------



## Lancelot

Ariel, thats so good ;u;


----------



## Shinigamii

A r i e l said:


> My submission for the art contest.
> It took me like 2 days cause I recently sold my tablet and had to draw with pencil.
> It would look so much better if I had a digital one, but oh well.
> 
> I hope you guys like it cause if you dont I will cry.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Lemonade Stand



_sooo cute x)_​


----------



## Ariel.

ty everyone n_n makin me feel special


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: also my mixtape cover


----------



## The Pennifer

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Aww you didn't like my writing entry? XP That's ok; I didn't like it much either.


Oh, Hun! I did like your Isabelle story VERY much ... I included you as "Jas" instead of Mega_Cabbage ... sorry!
Also, if I missed listing anyone else, up to that point, it was not intentional! eeps 
♥ ♥ ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Hey guys. I have luved doing the Fire Festival so far! You guys have blown me away with all of your well thought out and amazing entries!!! I totally agree with the Pennifer!!!! I would have luved to have been able to submit a photo from our Florida vacation, but I am super happy with the pic I submitted of my boys fishing. I am right now, at this moment getting an enlargement made to put on our wall. Anyway, I really wanted to share some pics I've taken this summer from our big vacation, along with the mini vacay that we just took  LOTS OF PICS, so be warned!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Florida Vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some more pics from our recent mini vacay we just got back from
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Mississippi trip



These are just beautiful pictures and truly the kind of summer magical memories that will warm your heart forever! 
What a handsome family! ... Thanks for sharing ... I loved them all, but especially loved the shot of your boys fishing, (so sweetly nostalgic!) the huge snapping turtle (That face! It looks like he is shouting Ta-Daaahh!) LOL ..and your boys making the ecstatic leaps into those beautiful waves!!! *sigh*
♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Vizionari

I started coloring my art piece, hopefully I'll be able to post it soon  Also started my entry for the writing contest...hope it works out.


----------



## Jas

The Pennifer said:


> I just spent a very pleasant 2 hours pouring over all these posted entries ...OMG!! LOVED reading the Writing Entries!!!
> I think a lot of us feel like MissLily123 ? shy about sharing ? I know I do ? but when I look at all of them and poured over the writing submissions, I am really glad that you all posted to share with the rest of us!
> I totally agree with Justin when he said ?Great entries so far, everyone!?  And I wouldn't want the job of selecting the winners!!
> I know it is only my feelings on the subject, but, In my humble opinion these are all excellent entries!!! I wanted to reply to all of you but it would be a HUGE post! LOL
> *Misti, roroselle, peyone, ArticFox5, DaCoSim, Money Hunter, Chipped-Teacup, hemming1996, MayorEvvie, p e p p e r, Slamming, Jacob_Iawall, Espurr, riummi, Cam, Magic Marshmallow, WonderK, Ariel, Heichou_, Mayorofcardia, Fizii, Kanaa, Buggy, The Final Light Of Dawn, MyLifeIsCake, Vizionari, ShinyYoshi, Wrathie83, hunter locked, Ona272, Jas, MegaAquaKat, Aeryka, Forek, Nebudelic, GoldieJoan *
> 
> Good Luck, Everyone!!!


oh gosh!! thank you!


----------



## mintellect

The Pennifer said:


> I just spent a very pleasant 2 hours pouring over all these posted entries ...OMG!! LOVED reading the Writing Entries!!!
> I think a lot of us feel like MissLily123 ? shy about sharing ? I know I do ? but when I look at all of them and poured over the writing submissions, I am really glad that you all posted to share with the rest of us!
> I totally agree with Justin when he said ?Great entries so far, everyone!?  And I wouldn't want the job of selecting the winners!!
> I know it is only my feelings on the subject, but, In my humble opinion these are all excellent entries!!! I wanted to reply to all of you but it would be a HUGE post! LOL
> *Misti, roroselle, peyone, ArticFox5, DaCoSim, Money Hunter, Chipped-Teacup, hemming1996, MayorEvvie, p e p p e r, Slamming, Jacob_Iawall, Espurr, riummi, Cam, Magic Marshmallow, WonderK, Ariel, Heichou_, Mayorofcardia, Fizii, Kanaa, Buggy, The Final Light Of Dawn, MyLifeIsCake, Vizionari, ShinyYoshi, Wrathie83, hunter locked, Ona272, Jas, MegaAquaKat, Aeryka, Forek, Nebudelic, GoldieJoan *
> 
> Good Luck, Everyone!!!



You are too kind.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Spoiler: The Summer-Stone



The Summer-Stone​

Trea was walking down the beach, looking at the cascading ocean; it’s sapphire waves flowing over each other, like an ethereal chalice filled with ambrosia. A salty scent fills the air as she looks up from the sand at the setting sun. The blazing disk of intense fire was fusing with the horizon, with its burning orange turning into a deep sanguine red. Time seemed to freeze, as the sun did not move, and it stayed the same temperature: undeniably hot. It was unbearably hot even though it should have cooled off by now.

Trea walked from the beach to her small beach hut. The minuscule island she lived on was remote, but she didn’t mind it. She lived there all her life, with her parents and a few others in their own huts. They all slowly died from disease, malnutrition, lack of civilization, but she seemed to not mind it. She was made for that kind of life. As the only inhabitant that remained, she found ways to stifle her boredom, such as shaking trees, catching fish and bugs, decorating her hut, and gardening the rare and unique varieties of flora the isle possessed. It was a quiet life, a lonesome life, a life like that of the sun. She would rise each morning, with a new feeling of freshness, slowly glimmer across the afternoon, heating up her day, and at dusk she would slowly settle, letting darkness take over. Her parents used to called her “The Sun Goddess”, with her long bright hair that would blind anyone who saw it in the sun, along with her cheery and sunny attitude.

After she steps inside her hut, she flops onto her makeshift palm bed, and falls asleep, thinking of what it would be like to be the sun. Rising into the sky, giving brightness and light to all across the earth. Then, falling back down, letting the moon take over to bring darkness, knowing she made million of plants, animals, and people happy and healthy with the intense sunlight.

She jerked up in bed, hearing a thump outside of her hut and on the shore. After quickly donning her favorite spear with a sun carved on its end, she runs outside and raises it in a threatening demeanor. Outside, stepping onto the sand from the boat, is an Indian man, wearing a brightly coloured turban, adorned with a rainbow feather. Trea lowers her spear, and raises her eyebrows at this new sight. She’s never had a visitor on the island, let alone someone who clearly doesn’t look like he was from around here.

The man begins, with a spicy authentic accent, “Are you okay? Are you hurt? Do you know where your parents are?”

Trea responds, a trilled Caribbean voice slowly ate away by the salt, “Yes, I’m fine. All is well. May I ask what you have come here for?”

“I have come here seeking the great Summer-Stone, all alone as my shipmates died from starvation.” Trea then notices his skinny stature, along with an apparent appetite. “By the way, do you have any extra food, maybe coconuts?”

Trea sighs and nods, leading him to her hut. As he walks in, he glares around, half-astonished, half-asleep. Within her hut, were many pieces of makeshift furniture, including her palm-leaf bed, a table, chair, and nightstand made of dried palm leaves and wood, and a little clay bowl sitting on the table filled with coconut shavings, next to a couple freshly picked coconuts as well. He glares over at the food and looks inquisitively, and she nods. As he devours the food with a ravenous attitude, she looks out, and sees the sun, half-way up the sky. She goes back in and uncovers her empty windowsill, and lets the pure beams of aether light flow into her home. The man looks back, startled at the light, and returns to his feast.

“I have errands I must do, please stay inside until I return,” she asks. The man turns around and nods, and then returns to his food. Trea goes outside, seeking the warmth and happiness of the sun; oddly she’s found that as of late, she cannot stand being cooped up in her home, so many a day she sits outside, staring at the folding ocean waves, letting the summer warmth give her hair a glimmer, enjoying the blissfulness of the moment.

After a short while, she hears a bang in her home, and looks behind to see the man running outside with her prized possession: her spear with the sun carving on its end. With a gasp, she gets up and runs to him, letting the summer breeze glide her to the thief. After easily surpassing him, she snakes the spear from him, and presses it against his cotton tunic. Seeing himself wedged between a half-dead palm tree and the spear he’s been searching for, he gives up, and plays a ruse.

“Please! Don’t hurt me! I was simply admiring it, and wanted to see it in the sunlight!”, he begs. Trea shakes her head, golden hair flipping back and forth, “You came to this island to try to find the Summer-Stone, and realized my spear is the key to it.” He gives her a startled look, as she sees through his ruse. “When my parents handed down me the spear, they said I was to protect it with my life, and to allow no one, no matter what, to ever use it to unlock and see the Summer-Stone for the sake of their very being. My great-great-great-great grandfather died from opening the secret chamber on the far side of the island and looking at it. For the sake of your life, I expect you to not follow in his foot steps.” She lowers the spears, sharply grabbing him by his wrist, and starts to drag him back onto the beach. Once they get to his boat, she lets go and throws him to the ground.

“Leave the island now! I want to never see you again!” she yells. The man, unbeaten, gets up, and realizes that this is his final chance to obtain the Summer-Stone. He reaches out and takes the spear from her, and makes off again into the bushy jungle terrain on the island. She sighs looking at her feet. Since he won’t give up so easily, she’s gonna have to capture him and put him in a jungle-wood cage.

She runs into the deep jungle, noticing the dew drops falling, cascading off of leaves and onto the earthy soil. Bushes filled with multicolored vibrant fruits let off a buzz as the insects in them scatter and scuttle away upon her approaching. The sun is halfway set, still giving brief light within the deep trees. Trea looks up, to see the sun, in its pristine glory, giving light across the horizon. Like the sun, she must not give up when darkness attempts to succeed it; her heart beats faster and faster, like a lion about to attack its prey. She feels the immensity of the moment. The man reaches the tiny cavern, where the Summer-Stone is sealed by ancient druids’ fire and light magic. At the end of the small tunnel is a giant stone with three sun glyphs drawn in charcoal on it, each successive sun smaller than the other, drawn within themselves. In the center, is the third and smallest sun. He turns the spear around to the dull end, with the sun carving on it, and matches it up to a similar looking sun on the stone. Just as he is about to press it into the stone, Trea comes into the entrance of the cave.

“Stop! You don’t know what you’re doing! Stop before you hurt yourself!” Trea yells. But it’s too late. He already pressed the butt of the spear into the tiny glyph. The man steps back as the sun glyphs slowly glow to the brightness of a lifetime of summer sunlight. The man, blinded by the rays, falls to his knees as he grimaces in pain. Within seconds his body evaporates into ashes as the blinding light reaches the outside. Trea turns around, covering her eyes. She peeps open one eye and in the corner she sees the sun, setting in the distance, filling the ultramarine sky with rosy hues. As the light inside the cavern fades, she lowers her hands from her face, and sees something amazing at the end. In place of the stone with the glyphs carved in it, is a tiny cobblestone pedestal. And resting on it is a stone that makes one think it is the pure definition of summer. It’s perfectly round and spherical, and glows a constant white-yellow, bright enough to make you think you were staring at the sun, but not as so strong as to blind you. As Trea slowly creeps up to it, she starts to feel warm and happy. When she gets to it and picks it up, she for once in her life starts to feel like a true Sun Goddess.



My story I spent so long typing/writing.  I ended up redoing half of it, but that's what I submit.
Tell me your _honest_ opinion


----------



## raeyoung

Digital Painting! Here's mah entreh!


----------



## Forek

NijiNymphia said:


> Digital Painting! Here's mah entreh!
> View attachment 139446



omg i could never do that amazing mines is some fish in a fire/BBQ with a fishing rod and static standing by it.


----------



## roroselle

HELP!!!

I went to the beach yesterday and today
and I took this... (which is now also my IG profile pic lol)



Spoiler: Yesterday











BUT today I found a cute sea turtle <3



Spoiler: Today








I put my hand in there for proof it's me (x



now i'm stuck on what to enter... 
all pics were taken by my iphone


----------



## raeyoung

Forek said:


> omg i could never do that amazing mines is some fish in a fire/BBQ with a fishing rod and static standing by it.



Oh Thanks!!!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

roroselle said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I went to the beach yesterday and today
> and I took this... (which is now also my IG profile pic lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT today I found a cute sea turtle <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my hand in there for proof it's me (x
> 
> 
> 
> now i'm stuck on what to enter...
> all pics were taken by my iphone



Woah when I saw that pic with the turtle I thought you were talking about your hand and I sat here trying to figure out what kind of turtle that was.


----------



## riummi

roroselle said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I went to the beach yesterday and today
> and I took this... (which is now also my IG profile pic lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT today I found a cute sea turtle <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my hand in there for proof it's me (x
> 
> 
> 
> now i'm stuck on what to enter...
> all pics were taken by my iphone



Omg both are really great o.o maybe the second one because the lighting is better? Lol really, both would be fine though


----------



## DaCoSim

Ohhhh roro!!! That sea turtle pic! Wow! So jealous!


----------



## The Pennifer

roroselle said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I went to the beach yesterday and today
> and I took this... (which is now also my IG profile pic lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT today I found a cute sea turtle <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my hand in there for proof it's me (x
> 
> 
> 
> now i'm stuck on what to enter...
> all pics were taken by my iphone



I would be no help at all! They both look like winners to me ... I love the mood captured in the first one, but absolutely adore turtles!
(Hey, great idea to put your hand in the water ... Very cool effect too!) &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Aeryka

roroselle said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I went to the beach yesterday and today
> and I took this... (which is now also my IG profile pic lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT today I found a cute sea turtle <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my hand in there for proof it's me (x
> 
> 
> 
> now i'm stuck on what to enter...
> all pics were taken by my iphone



I'd probably go with the sea turtle one! But the first one is really nice too! <3


----------



## roroselle

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Woah when I saw that pic with the turtle I thought you were talking about your hand and I sat here trying to figure out what kind of turtle that was.



LOL a brown 5-fingered turtle



riummi said:


> Omg both are really great o.o maybe the second one because the lighting is better? Lol really, both would be fine though



thanks! yeah the lighting is better! :3



DaCoSim said:


> Ohhhh roro!!! That sea turtle pic! Wow! So jealous!



 visit Hawaii one day with your family!
if you do, i can tell you the secret beach with the sea turtles ;p



The Pennifer said:


> I would be no help at all! They both look like winners to me ... I love the mood captured in the first one, but absolutely adore turtles!
> (Hey, great idea to put your hand in the water ... Very cool effect too!) ��



thanks pennifer! looks like i'm leaning towards the turtle



Aeryka said:


> I'd probably go with the sea turtle one! But the first one is really nice too! <3



thanks<3 leaning towards that one now (x


----

_fun fact: sea turtle in hawaiian in honu_


----------



## Tianna

Here's my entry: http://sta.sh/015z9ek5denb


----------



## The cub servant

I took these three photos... I just don't know which one I shall enter with...



Spoiler: Not that good, but I like them


















- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Spoiler: The Summer-Stone
> 
> 
> 
> The Summer-Stone​
> 
> Trea was walking down the beach, looking at the cascading ocean; it?s sapphire waves flowing over each other, like an ethereal chalice filled with ambrosia. A salty scent fills the air as she looks up from the sand at the setting sun. The blazing disk of intense fire was fusing with the horizon, with its burning orange turning into a deep sanguine red. Time seemed to freeze, as the sun did not move, and it stayed the same temperature: undeniably hot. It was unbearably hot even though it should have cooled off by now.
> 
> Trea walked from the beach to her small beach hut. The minuscule island she lived on was remote, but she didn?t mind it. She lived there all her life, with her parents and a few others in their own huts. They all slowly died from disease, malnutrition, lack of civilization, but she seemed to not mind it. She was made for that kind of life. As the only inhabitant that remained, she found ways to stifle her boredom, such as shaking trees, catching fish and bugs, decorating her hut, and gardening the rare and unique varieties of flora the isle possessed. It was a quiet life, a lonesome life, a life like that of the sun. She would rise each morning, with a new feeling of freshness, slowly glimmer across the afternoon, heating up her day, and at dusk she would slowly settle, letting darkness take over. Her parents used to called her ?The Sun Goddess?, with her long bright hair that would blind anyone who saw it in the sun, along with her cheery and sunny attitude.
> 
> After she steps inside her hut, she flops onto her makeshift palm bed, and falls asleep, thinking of what it would be like to be the sun. Rising into the sky, giving brightness and light to all across the earth. Then, falling back down, letting the moon take over to bring darkness, knowing she made million of plants, animals, and people happy and healthy with the intense sunlight.
> 
> She jerked up in bed, hearing a thump outside of her hut and on the shore. After quickly donning her favorite spear with a sun carved on its end, she runs outside and raises it in a threatening demeanor. Outside, stepping onto the sand from the boat, is an Indian man, wearing a brightly coloured turban, adorned with a rainbow feather. Trea lowers her spear, and raises her eyebrows at this new sight. She?s never had a visitor on the island, let alone someone who clearly doesn?t look like he was from around here.
> 
> The man begins, with a spicy authentic accent, ?Are you okay? Are you hurt? Do you know where your parents are??
> 
> Trea responds, a trilled Caribbean voice slowly ate away by the salt, ?Yes, I?m fine. All is well. May I ask what you have come here for??
> 
> ?I have come here seeking the great Summer-Stone, all alone as my shipmates died from starvation.? Trea then notices his skinny stature, along with an apparent appetite. ?By the way, do you have any extra food, maybe coconuts??
> 
> Trea sighs and nods, leading him to her hut. As he walks in, he glares around, half-astonished, half-asleep. Within her hut, were many pieces of makeshift furniture, including her palm-leaf bed, a table, chair, and nightstand made of dried palm leaves and wood, and a little clay bowl sitting on the table filled with coconut shavings, next to a couple freshly picked coconuts as well. He glares over at the food and looks inquisitively, and she nods. As he devours the food with a ravenous attitude, she looks out, and sees the sun, half-way up the sky. She goes back in and uncovers her empty windowsill, and lets the pure beams of aether light flow into her home. The man looks back, startled at the light, and returns to his feast.
> 
> ?I have errands I must do, please stay inside until I return,? she asks. The man turns around and nods, and then returns to his food. Trea goes outside, seeking the warmth and happiness of the sun; oddly she?s found that as of late, she cannot stand being cooped up in her home, so many a day she sits outside, staring at the folding ocean waves, letting the summer warmth give her hair a glimmer, enjoying the blissfulness of the moment.
> 
> After a short while, she hears a bang in her home, and looks behind to see the man running outside with her prized possession: her spear with the sun carving on its end. With a gasp, she gets up and runs to him, letting the summer breeze glide her to the thief. After easily surpassing him, she snakes the spear from him, and presses it against his cotton tunic. Seeing himself wedged between a half-dead palm tree and the spear he?s been searching for, he gives up, and plays a ruse.
> 
> ?Please! Don?t hurt me! I was simply admiring it, and wanted to see it in the sunlight!?, he begs. Trea shakes her head, golden hair flipping back and forth, ?You came to this island to try to find the Summer-Stone, and realized my spear is the key to it.? He gives her a startled look, as she sees through his ruse. ?When my parents handed down me the spear, they said I was to protect it with my life, and to allow no one, no matter what, to ever use it to unlock and see the Summer-Stone for the sake of their very being. My great-great-great-great grandfather died from opening the secret chamber on the far side of the island and looking at it. For the sake of your life, I expect you to not follow in his foot steps.? She lowers the spears, sharply grabbing him by his wrist, and starts to drag him back onto the beach. Once they get to his boat, she lets go and throws him to the ground.
> 
> ?Leave the island now! I want to never see you again!? she yells. The man, unbeaten, gets up, and realizes that this is his final chance to obtain the Summer-Stone. He reaches out and takes the spear from her, and makes off again into the bushy jungle terrain on the island. She sighs looking at her feet. Since he won?t give up so easily, she?s gonna have to capture him and put him in a jungle-wood cage.
> 
> She runs into the deep jungle, noticing the dew drops falling, cascading off of leaves and onto the earthy soil. Bushes filled with multicolored vibrant fruits let off a buzz as the insects in them scatter and scuttle away upon her approaching. The sun is halfway set, still giving brief light within the deep trees. Trea looks up, to see the sun, in its pristine glory, giving light across the horizon. Like the sun, she must not give up when darkness attempts to succeed it; her heart beats faster and faster, like a lion about to attack its prey. She feels the immensity of the moment. The man reaches the tiny cavern, where the Summer-Stone is sealed by ancient druids? fire and light magic. At the end of the small tunnel is a giant stone with three sun glyphs drawn in charcoal on it, each successive sun smaller than the other, drawn within themselves. In the center, is the third and smallest sun. He turns the spear around to the dull end, with the sun carving on it, and matches it up to a similar looking sun on the stone. Just as he is about to press it into the stone, Trea comes into the entrance of the cave.
> 
> ?Stop! You don?t know what you?re doing! Stop before you hurt yourself!? Trea yells. But it?s too late. He already pressed the butt of the spear into the tiny glyph. The man steps back as the sun glyphs slowly glow to the brightness of a lifetime of summer sunlight. The man, blinded by the rays, falls to his knees as he grimaces in pain. Within seconds his body evaporates into ashes as the blinding light reaches the outside. Trea turns around, covering her eyes. She peeps open one eye and in the corner she sees the sun, setting in the distance, filling the ultramarine sky with rosy hues. As the light inside the cavern fades, she lowers her hands from her face, and sees something amazing at the end. In place of the stone with the glyphs carved in it, is a tiny cobblestone pedestal. And resting on it is a stone that makes one think it is the pure definition of summer. It?s perfectly round and spherical, and glows a constant white-yellow, bright enough to make you think you were staring at the sun, but not as so strong as to blind you. As Trea slowly creeps up to it, she starts to feel warm and happy. When she gets to it and picks it up, she for once in her life starts to feel like a true Sun Goddess.
> 
> 
> 
> My story I spent so long typing/writing.  I ended up redoing half of it, but that's what I submit.
> Tell me your _honest_ opinion



Oh my... This is amazing! I haven't had time to read the rest of the entries, but I really love this one. I'm just going out and burning my own ideas...


----------



## MissLily123

Lucanosa said:


> Spoiler: The Summer-Stone
> 
> 
> 
> The Summer-Stone​
> 
> Trea was walking down the beach, looking at the cascading ocean; it?s sapphire waves flowing over each other, like an ethereal chalice filled with ambrosia. A salty scent fills the air as she looks up from the sand at the setting sun. The blazing disk of intense fire was fusing with the horizon, with its burning orange turning into a deep sanguine red. Time seemed to freeze, as the sun did not move, and it stayed the same temperature: undeniably hot. It was unbearably hot even though it should have cooled off by now.
> 
> Trea walked from the beach to her small beach hut. The minuscule island she lived on was remote, but she didn?t mind it. She lived there all her life, with her parents and a few others in their own huts. They all slowly died from disease, malnutrition, lack of civilization, but she seemed to not mind it. She was made for that kind of life. As the only inhabitant that remained, she found ways to stifle her boredom, such as shaking trees, catching fish and bugs, decorating her hut, and gardening the rare and unique varieties of flora the isle possessed. It was a quiet life, a lonesome life, a life like that of the sun. She would rise each morning, with a new feeling of freshness, slowly glimmer across the afternoon, heating up her day, and at dusk she would slowly settle, letting darkness take over. Her parents used to called her ?The Sun Goddess?, with her long bright hair that would blind anyone who saw it in the sun, along with her cheery and sunny attitude.
> 
> After she steps inside her hut, she flops onto her makeshift palm bed, and falls asleep, thinking of what it would be like to be the sun. Rising into the sky, giving brightness and light to all across the earth. Then, falling back down, letting the moon take over to bring darkness, knowing she made million of plants, animals, and people happy and healthy with the intense sunlight.
> 
> She jerked up in bed, hearing a thump outside of her hut and on the shore. After quickly donning her favorite spear with a sun carved on its end, she runs outside and raises it in a threatening demeanor. Outside, stepping onto the sand from the boat, is an Indian man, wearing a brightly coloured turban, adorned with a rainbow feather. Trea lowers her spear, and raises her eyebrows at this new sight. She?s never had a visitor on the island, let alone someone who clearly doesn?t look like he was from around here.
> 
> The man begins, with a spicy authentic accent, ?Are you okay? Are you hurt? Do you know where your parents are??
> 
> Trea responds, a trilled Caribbean voice slowly ate away by the salt, ?Yes, I?m fine. All is well. May I ask what you have come here for??
> 
> ?I have come here seeking the great Summer-Stone, all alone as my shipmates died from starvation.? Trea then notices his skinny stature, along with an apparent appetite. ?By the way, do you have any extra food, maybe coconuts??
> 
> Trea sighs and nods, leading him to her hut. As he walks in, he glares around, half-astonished, half-asleep. Within her hut, were many pieces of makeshift furniture, including her palm-leaf bed, a table, chair, and nightstand made of dried palm leaves and wood, and a little clay bowl sitting on the table filled with coconut shavings, next to a couple freshly picked coconuts as well. He glares over at the food and looks inquisitively, and she nods. As he devours the food with a ravenous attitude, she looks out, and sees the sun, half-way up the sky. She goes back in and uncovers her empty windowsill, and lets the pure beams of aether light flow into her home. The man looks back, startled at the light, and returns to his feast.
> 
> ?I have errands I must do, please stay inside until I return,? she asks. The man turns around and nods, and then returns to his food. Trea goes outside, seeking the warmth and happiness of the sun; oddly she?s found that as of late, she cannot stand being cooped up in her home, so many a day she sits outside, staring at the folding ocean waves, letting the summer warmth give her hair a glimmer, enjoying the blissfulness of the moment.
> 
> After a short while, she hears a bang in her home, and looks behind to see the man running outside with her prized possession: her spear with the sun carving on its end. With a gasp, she gets up and runs to him, letting the summer breeze glide her to the thief. After easily surpassing him, she snakes the spear from him, and presses it against his cotton tunic. Seeing himself wedged between a half-dead palm tree and the spear he?s been searching for, he gives up, and plays a ruse.
> 
> ?Please! Don?t hurt me! I was simply admiring it, and wanted to see it in the sunlight!?, he begs. Trea shakes her head, golden hair flipping back and forth, ?You came to this island to try to find the Summer-Stone, and realized my spear is the key to it.? He gives her a startled look, as she sees through his ruse. ?When my parents handed down me the spear, they said I was to protect it with my life, and to allow no one, no matter what, to ever use it to unlock and see the Summer-Stone for the sake of their very being. My great-great-great-great grandfather died from opening the secret chamber on the far side of the island and looking at it. For the sake of your life, I expect you to not follow in his foot steps.? She lowers the spears, sharply grabbing him by his wrist, and starts to drag him back onto the beach. Once they get to his boat, she lets go and throws him to the ground.
> 
> ?Leave the island now! I want to never see you again!? she yells. The man, unbeaten, gets up, and realizes that this is his final chance to obtain the Summer-Stone. He reaches out and takes the spear from her, and makes off again into the bushy jungle terrain on the island. She sighs looking at her feet. Since he won?t give up so easily, she?s gonna have to capture him and put him in a jungle-wood cage.
> 
> She runs into the deep jungle, noticing the dew drops falling, cascading off of leaves and onto the earthy soil. Bushes filled with multicolored vibrant fruits let off a buzz as the insects in them scatter and scuttle away upon her approaching. The sun is halfway set, still giving brief light within the deep trees. Trea looks up, to see the sun, in its pristine glory, giving light across the horizon. Like the sun, she must not give up when darkness attempts to succeed it; her heart beats faster and faster, like a lion about to attack its prey. She feels the immensity of the moment. The man reaches the tiny cavern, where the Summer-Stone is sealed by ancient druids? fire and light magic. At the end of the small tunnel is a giant stone with three sun glyphs drawn in charcoal on it, each successive sun smaller than the other, drawn within themselves. In the center, is the third and smallest sun. He turns the spear around to the dull end, with the sun carving on it, and matches it up to a similar looking sun on the stone. Just as he is about to press it into the stone, Trea comes into the entrance of the cave.
> 
> ?Stop! You don?t know what you?re doing! Stop before you hurt yourself!? Trea yells. But it?s too late. He already pressed the butt of the spear into the tiny glyph. The man steps back as the sun glyphs slowly glow to the brightness of a lifetime of summer sunlight. The man, blinded by the rays, falls to his knees as he grimaces in pain. Within seconds his body evaporates into ashes as the blinding light reaches the outside. Trea turns around, covering her eyes. She peeps open one eye and in the corner she sees the sun, setting in the distance, filling the ultramarine sky with rosy hues. As the light inside the cavern fades, she lowers her hands from her face, and sees something amazing at the end. In place of the stone with the glyphs carved in it, is a tiny cobblestone pedestal. And resting on it is a stone that makes one think it is the pure definition of summer. It?s perfectly round and spherical, and glows a constant white-yellow, bright enough to make you think you were staring at the sun, but not as so strong as to blind you. As Trea slowly creeps up to it, she starts to feel warm and happy. When she gets to it and picks it up, she for once in her life starts to feel like a true Sun Goddess.
> 
> 
> 
> My story I spent so long typing/writing.  I ended up redoing half of it, but that's what I submit.
> Tell me your _honest_ opinion



Holy writing skills, that is amazing!!


----------



## Melyora

This is my WIP for the art contest:



Spoiler: My Town with my Villagers and Mayor, enjoying the summer!







I will probably make a lot of changes, with positioning of the villagers and some background and more summer-themed items lying around.

Definitely enjoying working on this project! Still need to get Annalise for my town, but she will have her spot already in my drawing 

with my name in the middle of the picture for now, I am quite paranoid about other people using my piece before I have the chance to send it in XD


----------



## The cub servant

Melyora said:


> This is my WIP for the art contest:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Town with my Villagers and Mayor, enjoying the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139559
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably make a lot of changes, with positioning of the villagers and some background and more summer-themed items lying around.
> 
> Definitely enjoying working on this project! Still need to get Annalise for my town, but she will have her spot already in my drawing
> 
> with my name in the middle of the picture for now, I am quite paranoid about other people using my piece before I have the chance to send it in XD



This just make me think about how bad I am am at drawing! Another masterpiece! And don't worry, IF people should steal it, which I really doubt they will, I guess you can show a picture of your post a date


----------



## DaCoSim

Melyora said:


> This is my WIP for the art contest:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Town with my Villagers and Mayor, enjoying the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139559
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably make a lot of changes, with positioning of the villagers and some background and more summer-themed items lying around.
> 
> Definitely enjoying working on this project! Still need to get Annalise for my town, but she will have her spot already in my drawing
> 
> with my name in the middle of the picture for now, I am quite paranoid about other people using my piece before I have the chance to send it in XD



This is soooooo so cute! I luv it so far!!! Great job!


----------



## Vizionari

The Pennifer said:


> I just spent a very pleasant 2 hours pouring over all these posted entries ...OMG!! LOVED reading the Writing Entries!!!
> I think a lot of us feel like MissLily123 ? shy about sharing ? I know I do ? but when I look at all of them and poured over the writing submissions, I am really glad that you all posted to share with the rest of us!
> I totally agree with Justin when he said ?Great entries so far, everyone!?  And I wouldn't want the job of selecting the winners!!
> I know it is only my feelings on the subject, but, In my humble opinion these are all excellent entries!!! I wanted to reply to all of you but it would be a HUGE post! LOL
> *Misti, roroselle, peyone, ArticFox5, DaCoSim, Money Hunter, Chipped-Teacup, hemming1996, MayorEvvie, p e p p e r, Slamming, Jacob_Iawall, Espurr, riummi, Cam, Magic Marshmallow, WonderK, Ariel, Heichou_, Mayorofcardia, Fizii, Kanaa, Buggy, The Final Light Of Dawn, MyLifeIsCake, Vizionari, ShinyYoshi, Wrathie83, hunter locked, Ona272, Jas, MegaAquaKat, Aeryka, Forek, Nebudelic, GoldieJoan *
> 
> Good Luck, Everyone!!!



Aw, I'm flattered!!


----------



## SharJoY

The cub servant said:


> I took these three photos... I just don't know which one I shall enter with...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not that good, but I like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my... This is amazing! I haven't had time to read the rest of the entries, but I really love this one. I'm just going out and burning my own ideas...



I really like the second one it is a beautiful shot....and I love flowers


----------



## SeraphicOrder

people are way way way talented and skilled in the forums


----------



## SharJoY

Melyora said:


> This is my WIP for the art contest:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Town with my Villagers and Mayor, enjoying the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139559
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably make a lot of changes, with positioning of the villagers and some background and more summer-themed items lying around.
> 
> Definitely enjoying working on this project! Still need to get Annalise for my town, but she will have her spot already in my drawing
> 
> with my name in the middle of the picture for now, I am quite paranoid about other people using my piece before I have the chance to send it in XD



This will be adorable


----------



## roseflower

All your entries are amazing! Good luck everyone
I entered two contests so far, and I?m slowly working on my entry for the Writing Contest.


----------



## EtchaSketch

I entered the photography contest with this:


----------



## Jacob

EtchaSketch said:


> I entered the photography contest with this:
> View attachment 139679



OH MY THIS IS GORGEOUS


----------



## EtchaSketch

Jacob_lawall said:


> OH MY THIS IS GORGEOUS



THANK YOU OMGGGGG<3
ITS OKAY I DONT KNOW HOW I MANAGED TO SNAP A PIC LIKE THIS EITHER


----------



## roseflower

EtchaSketch said:


> I entered the photography contest with this:
> View attachment 139679



Wow, just beautiful!


----------



## ZetaFunction

EtchaSketch said:


> I entered the photography contest with this:
> View attachment 139679



;O; everyone's art is amazing
I love it all *-*

...I can't art worth a darn so I doubt I'll share mine if I get to making any; my story is the only thing I'm proud of


----------



## MissLily123

EtchaSketch said:


> I entered the photography contest with this:
> View attachment 139679



How beautiful! Everyone here is so talented @.@


----------



## Miele

I was stuck between two pictures for the photography contest 


Spoiler



theres the one where it caltures the rainy reason that is summer


Then there's the one with the pretty sunset


At the end, I went with the sunset one since I believe it fits the colours of summer more.


----------



## The Pennifer

WOW!! Some very beautiful photography entries!
You are all truly talented and gifted!


----------



## Delirious

Kyle and WolfGang under the stars c;


----------



## p e p p e r

LordVu said:


> View attachment 139720 Kyle and WolfGang under the stars c;



that's beautiful!!!


----------



## Farobi

I literally wrote the most stupid story ever. It was kinda serious in the first paragraph but I just had fun with it afterwards. About 1800~ words too. I realized midway that it wasn't Kappa but Kapp'n, but I like Kappa since he's my avatar too.


Spoiler



The once dream town of Fayscherre is now a wasteland of what used to be. Scrap materials float on the surrounding waters, the once welcoming paths of Fayeschere now deter even the villagers to stroll by it, and weeds cover almost every angle within the town. The villagers visit each other less and less frequently; the whole atmosphere of the town gives off dark gloomy vibrations. The Mayor has caught an illness that causes him to stay immobile and mute, which is a blow to the town's production.

The townspeople had their first gathering for the season in the Town Plaza. "I've read something about this ailment" says Tom Nook, the resident retailer, "it's a disease that usually strikes during the beginning of summer. It's not deadly, nor necessarily contagious, but it takes quite a while to heal."
The townspeople were taken aback. This is the first time they have heard of such a disease infect a resident, and one as important as the mayor! 
"Its cure is the blend of five different Perfect Fruits."
"But we can only grow the Perfect Apple", a villager exclaims, "Every other fruit we try to grow in our soil dies."
"That is why you'll need the help of your friends abroad!", Nook answers, a faint smirk arises in his cheek.

All the villagers were disheartened and uncharacteristiaclly unmotivated to help the mayor. Why would they bother? If they leave the town, they leave forever, or at least until 16 other villagers leave too. They didn't have the power to travel to the neighboring towns; much less bring back Perfect Fruits. Calvin, the local humanoid dimwit, however could, and with his fierce eyes of determination, it was no doubt going to be up to him to gather all the Perfect Fruit from the outside. "I will find all of these Perfect fruits, you better believe it, boys!" he shouts as he dashes towards the train station. Little did he know that most of the residents were of the female gender, but ah, that's not what matters. 

As Calvin steps foot to the beautifully crafted stone tiles considered to be the entrance of the station, he feels slimy cold fingers across his back. "'Ere ya 'r, matey, I believe ya'r forgettin' sometin'." A voice as rough as a crackling fire uttered, and in its green hand was a shining, red Perfect apple. It was Kappa! "Darn, and 'ere I thought ma' lunch will be eaten all by me-self. But we got more impor'nt things to take care of. Good luck boy. I'mma go back to me fam's island to take care of da kids, we believe in ya!" Oh Kappa, Calvin thought, as always he's where we want him to be. Calvin thanked him and enters the train station. He looks at the board and sees that a town called Vilenok is accepting visitors. Unreluctantly he steps inside the train and was greeted as its sole passanger. After a few moments the gates closed, bells rung, and the engine roared. He was on his way to Vilenok, a town unknown to him.

The evidence of civilazation comes closer as the train rolls on; a park with a beautiful array of hybrids, Public Works never before seen by Calvin, the white sandy beaches, and then houses could be seen from the train window. 

The train shrieks to a halt. An automated voice rings out: "We have now arrived at Vilenok, the summery, happy town of the eastern isles. We hope you enjoy your visit!" Calvin couldn't hold his excitement, until he remembers that he's not here for vacation, but to complete a task only he could achieve. He reminds himself that he has to find the local fruit here then promptly leave to the next town. He is the hero his town needs, after all. (or so he thought)


As Calvin steps outside the station he sees a gigantic stone statue of a raccoon, encircled by smaller statues of people with their own unique facial expressions. Sad angry excited shocked. "Weird, the raccoon resembles Tom Nook. Didn't know that guy was famous", Calvin thought. Approaching the statues out of curiousity, he then hears the most captivating melody that ever comes across his ears. It sounded magical, tropical, nostalgic, hypnotizing. He steadies his pace and walks slowly towards the source of the music, as if in a trance. He continued walking and walking until his gaze has fixiated on the plaza. 

The sight to behold was the opposite state of what Fayescherre was, it was merry and the beautiful music was coming from a band of villagers. Laughter can be heard amongst the inhabitants, it was an ocassion full of smiles. One particular creature approached Calvin. "Want a drink?", he says with a smile, hand gestures out as he offers the orange fluid, "It's our town's specialty". To Calvin's pleasant surprise he was a fellow human. "Yeah, sure." Calvin exclaims. The drink was tangy and had a slight hint of a bitter flavor. "Welcome to Vilenok my man, we are well known for our hospitality and great weather year-round. Nothing beats this place when it comes to having fun under the sun. I'm Reynold, by the way." says the middle-aged man, who had a raspy tropical accent, "What brings you here?". Calvin was too distracted by the surroundings to listen to most of what Reynold said. "I'm just here to find the local Perfect fruit, sir."
"Our specialty is Oranges. Do you want some?"
"Yes please!"
"Then do follow me!"

They pass a different route that leads northwards. After each passing step Calvin becomes more and more drowsy.
"Where are we going? I see some Oranges up at that tree."
No response. The man's face looked stern yet playful, as if he's trying to control his emotions.
"Can we rest a bit Reynold?"
The same silence. The same face.
"Hey mister, what's going on in here?"
The surroundings seemed to turn more repulsive; the field, more barren. No one seemed to frequent this path. The man finally replies but with a change in tone, although, he was calling someone else. "Ay boss, got 'im!", he called out in a sinister hushed voice. From a trench meters away came out the most horrifying, morbid, disgusting, putrid, ugly creature that Calvin has ever laid his eyes upon. It was a raccoon, not any ordinary raccoon, but a naked one. And one he knew.

"What are you doing here, Nook? And where are your clothes??" says Calvin, still in a state of pure shock. 
"You wouldn't want your work uniform dirty, wouldn't you?" says Nook, with a slight sinister grin and a sparkle in his eye. "I am not the Nook you may know, sonny. I am the Nook of Vilenok. This is the first time you and I have met, but all my fellow Nook brothers have relied on me to end the save files of all the humans."
"But, why would you do that?!?! You're insane!", shouts Calvin. He was starting to feel numb.
"Hehe, you must have tried out our specialty. It will leave you paralyzed in an hour or so." Nook continues, "Do you know how badly the Nooks want to be mayor?! We never get a chance. We all thought that we would be the next mayor when Tortimer retires, but now these stupid programmers had to make incompetent human fools such as your mayor run a whole town?"
Calvin felt weaker, but he kept on running his mouth. "But the mayor of Fayescherre was doing great! Our lives have never been better without his hard work. You would make a crazy mayor, I mean look at how you're dressed right now! And why is Reynold under your command? Is he dumb?"
"SILENCE!", exclaims an enranged Tom Nook, "I simply mixed some chemicals to alter his brain into thinking I'm his master. The Nooks are geniuses, after all, and that makes us better rulers than you humans will ever be!"

All hope seemed lost until slimy, cold fingers came in contact with Tom Nook's shoulder. "Don't ya go runin' round hurtin' ma friends!". The island's resident Kappa proceeded to bash Tom Nook in the head until he fell unconcious. Kappa indeed was always where we wanted him to be, and all of them are my loyal friends one way or another, Calvin thought. The middle-aged man, Reynold, choked back tears as he fled southwards. No point chasing after him, Kappa thought. However, Calvin, slumped over the hard ground, barely able to move. With every strength Calvin had left, he told Kappa to gather and blend all the Perfect Fruit available, and to feed it to him and the mayor of Fayecherre afterwards. Calvin also told him to beat the crap out of the Nook in his town, and to tell the truth to everybody. Kappa let out some laughter, "Ye know you coulda gon' to me' fam's island instead. We have som' o' dem perfect fruits too y'know." Oh Kappa.

Kappa brought Calvin along with him to his family's island, and swiftly gathered all the perfect fruit. He mashed them all up and gave a spoonful of the mess to Calvin. To their surprise Calvin could move and talk normally in just seconds. "You did it Kappa! Sweet golly I'm ALIVE!", Calvin cheered, Kappa blushed.

Now to let the truth be known in all of Fayescherre, that is the hard part, or so Calvin thought. Turns out that Tom Nook of Fayescherre has been replaced by another retailer: Reese! Tom Nook's shop is now located far away from the town, up north together with a bunch of other shops. He also was programmed not to be able walk in town anymore. Still, the villagers were shocked upon hearing the news but were relieved that nothing bad happened to them.

And so the duo went to the mayor's house afterwards. The house was filled with roaches. Kappa and Calvin both went upstairs to the mayor's bedroom and fed him the concoction. Instantly Mr. Gerstone was healed. The mayor thanked Calvin and Kappa for their hard work and proceeded to walk to the town hall to fulfill his mayoral duties that he left out during the early parts of the the summer. 

"So, Mr. Mayor", Calvin says shyly, as they approach the town hall, "do you think I'd be a good mayor once you retire?"
The mayor smiled. "No Calvin, you're not quite smart enough yet. But I will appoint you as my assistant if you like." 
"Certainly sir, I'd be honored!"
"And to you Vilenok Kappa, you were the true hero of the town, what can we do to repay you?"
Vilenok Kappa blushed. "O' golly, I din't expect to be awarded or nothin', I guess I'd like to live 'ere since Vilenok leaves a bad tang 'n da mouth."
"And let it be so", the Mayor declared. "Isabelle, help Kappa find a home in Fayescherre, and let's throw a beach party afterwards, it is summer, after all!"
Isabelle rang back: "But sir, what about the weeds and the trash around the town!"
"Already on it.", the mayor replied, beaming a big set of unbrushed teeth.

The end.



- - - Post Merge - - -

*give me my blue flare men ))*


----------



## Dinosaurz

LordVu said:


> View attachment 139720 Kyle and WolfGang under the stars c;



Omg I love it, it's funny cause in my town Wolfgang and Kyle are like 'dating' (got loads of funny photos).


----------



## Jamborenium

[deleted]


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Spoiler










I made use of a sunny day, sunnies, pretty lipstick and a colourful shirt remind me of summer


----------



## Clavis

Here's my entry for the Photo ! 



Spoiler


----------



## windfall

tryin' to improve my perspective drawing :O
been lacking motivation recently so this was fun to draw.



Spoiler








...a bit simple but ?\_(ツ)_/?



I'll try to take a photo later (maybe) :B 
or to write something because that orange user title is nice :k


----------



## Lancelot

windfall said:


> tryin' to improve my perspective drawing :O
> been lacking motivation recently so this was fun to draw.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a bit simple but ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to take a photo later (maybe) :B
> or to write something because that orange user title is nice :k



I was beginning to get quite happy with my entry and then I saw this and now I ahve no hope .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(my favourite entry so far btw)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

The entries look so good! Lots of competition.


----------



## MissLily123

LordVu said:


> View attachment 139720 Kyle and WolfGang under the stars c;



Omg the perfection <3


----------



## p e p p e r

Clavis said:


> Here's my entry for the Photo !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



is this where you live???? it looks like heaven there


----------



## Kanaa

ahhh wow!!! all your photography skills are amazing!!! I'm super jealous


----------



## Clavis

p e p p e r said:


> is this where you live???? it looks like heaven there



Nope, i'm on holiday in Italy haha .


----------



## Vizionari

My writing entry is almost finished, having a hard time _not_ going over the maximum limit


----------



## The Pennifer

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made use of a sunny day, sunnies, pretty lipstick and a colourful shirt remind me of summer


And don't forget the fiery (Festival) streaks in your hair! lol
You are very lovely, Hun!
♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Rasha

*phew* FINALLY! it was quite fun making this, I'm proud ^^

oops gotta submit this right away



Spoiler: Entry: Sweet Sweet Summer


----------



## MissLily123

R-Cookies said:


> *phew* FINALLY! it was quite fun making this, I'm proud ^^
> 
> oops gotta submit this right away
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Entry: Sweet Sweet Summer



Omg that is amazing!!


----------



## SharJoY

R-Cookies said:


> *phew* FINALLY! it was quite fun making this, I'm proud ^^
> 
> oops gotta submit this right away
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Entry: Sweet Sweet Summer



So pretty....I want to be at that sweet place


----------



## Vizionari

R-Cookies said:


> *phew* FINALLY! it was quite fun making this, I'm proud ^^
> 
> oops gotta submit this right away
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Entry: Sweet Sweet Summer


That looks amazing, ahh *0*


----------



## Jamborenium

with all these amazing entries, mine (if it even gets in) has no chance at all lol
ah well at least it was fun to draw it


also Omg R-Cookie your's is my favorite so far <3​


----------



## Aeryka

R-Cookies said:


> *phew* FINALLY! it was quite fun making this, I'm proud ^^
> 
> oops gotta submit this right away
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Entry: Sweet Sweet Summer



Ahh cookies I love this one, it's so adorable and unique ;u;


----------



## Zanessa

Art contest WIP: http://sta.sh/02a5ok2b7crv


----------



## Jamborenium

Spoiler: jumping back into the game, anyhoo here's my entry again 
I doubt it will get accepted but eh worth a shot I guess lol


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Everyone's entries look fantastic! ^^
Here's my submission for the art drawing contest.


Spoiler: ☀


----------



## Vizionari

I am almost done with my art piece (need to make some of the colors more visible), so close *_* Also need to trim off more words for my story, x_x


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Here's my photography entry:

Spoiler: ☀










2 down, 1 to go. Hopefully I can make some good progress on my story tomorrow!


----------



## Dinosaurz

LaBelleFleur said:


> Here's my photography entry:
> 
> Spoiler: ☀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 down, 1 to go. Hopefully I can make some good progress on my story tomorrow!



Omg you managed to take that just for this contest? Wow, wish I lived there lol.
Wish I had a good camera lol


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Slammint said:


> Omg you managed to take that just for this contest? Wow, wish I lived there lol.
> Wish I had a good camera lol


Yep, luckily my camping trip coincided with the Fire Festival, hehe.


----------



## raeyoung

Good work everyone! I might not make it but when artwork take almost two weeks to a month it's something to be proud of!!!


----------



## biibii

I wonder who thought up the word summer?
Now that I think about it , it really does intrigue me.
Oh well, this really was a question for a teacher.
Oh my gosh I?ve done it again.
I need to stop thinking about school.
Stop it.
I lay there on the freshly cut grass, sniffing the hot summer breeze.
It?s so hot; my shirt is sticking to my skin.
I get up and walk across the street, hoping Emily is home.
I knock on the door a few times, and place my hand on the wood.
It?s nice and cool; they probably already installed their air conditioner.
Emily opens the door slightly and whispers to me,
?My mom is asleep, I can?t go out?
?Oh.? I reply with a little sigh of dissapoinment
?Sorry Maggie!? her hoarse whisper bites at my ear.
She shuts the door.
I walk back across to my lawn.
We live in a thick forestal area, yet it seems to be scorching every summer.
I walk into the woods, hoping to find my family Cupid?s Bench between the birches.
I walk deeper and deeper in, past multiple little creeks and squirrel nests.
I think about how I might be having fun if I lived closer to the city.
I turned around and ran back home.

I stripped my sweaty clothes off and put on a new two piece swimsuit from Target.
I rapidly struggled to put my flip flops on and send a text to my friends:
Magster101:  Meet me @ the pool ASAP ☺ - Mags
I was going to have fun.
I peddled all the way to the Downtown swimming hall.
I opened the door and the wave of air conditioner washed over me.
As soon as I opened my eyes I was immediately greeted by my friends.
?I kind of want some Ice cream? Renee said in her terribly annoying pouty voice.
?I?m buying? Thomas said, waving around a 20 dollar bill.
?I want some too?
?Me three?
 The girls went into the girls washroom to gossip while the guys bought us ice cream.
This very much was the definition of summer, huh?
I walked past the vomit ridden trash can.
This very much was.
?Did you hear the Margaret Has a crush on Mike? Its sooo cute?
Ashley said, in a mocking tone.
?I do not Ashley! I already told you!? a tiny voice from behind the stall quivered in embarrassment.
All the girls started laughing.
?Whatever Marge,? Ashley mocked, pulling her perfectly silky hair into a high pony. 
I guess that was easy for her to say. She always gets whom or what she wants.


My phone buzzed from inside my beach bag.
I flipped it open and checked my inbox.
Thomasthetank96: All aboard the ice cream train! Choo-Choo!!
Thomas believes that since his name is very similar to ?Thomas the Tank Engine?, he has to crack a train joke at every moment possible.
?Hey guys, the ice cream is awaiting our devourment?
All in one moment, the girls proceeded to maliciously smile at me and trample me.
I bumped into The Vomit-can.
Ew.
I ran outside of the bathroom and was given my Ice cream.
It was the not-wanted-already-half-melted-one.
I quickly licked up my ice cream and kicked my flip flops off.
This was my moment of grandeur.
I ran to the diving board faster than a cheetah on a hunting trip and climbed up.
Higher and Higher I went, and I was starting to get a bit nervous.
I turned to my friends and they weren?t even looking at me.
I whistled at them and they turned to face me on the board of death.
This was it. I was going to impress them.
I quickly went up to the edge of the board and looked at them again.
Mike had pulled out his flip phone and was recording.
I could see them talking and laughing at me under their breath.
No. I took a deep breath and jumped.
I quickly placed my hands next to my ears and made my body into a checkmark.

I splashed into the pool and lots of water went up my nose.
It burned, but it was worth it because I had nailed that jump.
I climbed out of the pool, ignoring the stinging in my nose and throat and swallowed coughs.
I walked over to my friends and said, ?Hiya Guys?
My friends swarmed me and kept telling me to teach, Renee kept shaking me around the place and the guys gave me pats on the back and thumbs up.
I had done it.
I had officially become the legend of The 2002 summer.
I was so excited to for school to start!
My dive would be the talk of the century!
I sat on a plastic foldable chair, and enjoyed the time we had at the pool.


----------



## DaCoSim

LordVu said:


> View attachment 139720 Kyle and WolfGang under the stars c;



This is so cute, omg! Great job!


----------



## p e p p e r

Clavis said:


> Nope, i'm on holiday in Italy haha .



ah how beautiful!  what part of Italy?


----------



## Jacob

Went to dourney Park w my best friend and got some nice pics there 
I have always loved being there with my friends during the summer haha good times growing up w good friends 
Idk if i will post this because i am at the shore and might take some more pics so its a possibility!


Spoiler:  possible entry 1







im gonna have to resize ahaha​


----------



## The Pennifer

OMG .... Just loving all these latest entries ... the beautiful pictures and excellent story writing!!  They are all so well done!!
Yep! These are all the reasons I love summer!!


----------



## Vizionari

Art entry I just submitted...



Spoiler


----------



## DaCoSim

Vizionari said:


> Art entry I just submitted...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This is super cute!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Went to dourney Park w my best friend and got some nice pics there
> I have always loved being there with my friends during the summer haha good times growing up w good friends
> Idk if i will post this because i am at the shore and might take some more pics so its a possibility!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  possible entry 1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140176
> 
> 
> im gonna have to resize ahaha​



I really really luv this pic!!! Great job!


----------



## Shirohibiki

all of these entries are absolutely fabulous! i love them sobs///

i havent started any of mine and idk if theres even a point omfg, too many good entries


----------



## p e p p e r

Shirohibiki said:


> all of these entries are absolutely fabulous! i love them sobs///
> 
> i havent started any of mine and idk if theres even a point omfg, too many good entries



I have to say I love your sig art! and why not try?  you can still earn embers & get the mote of flame (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## mdchan

Edit.


----------



## Pokemanz

Just submitted my photography contest entry!
Imgur uploaded the wrong one and I didn't even realize it until after so I hope it's okay that I changed it real quick. .-.



Spoiler:  












Definitely not winning anything here. xD
My mom and I went biking at the park on Saturday and I took some pictures of the sunset over the lake. I really wish I could've taken some pictures at the fair that's happening this weekend but I'm not sure if I'm going this weekend so I figured I'd just submit this.



Spoiler: Other Honorable Mentions


----------



## Vizionari

Pokemanz said:


> Just submitted my photography contest entry!
> Imgur uploaded the wrong one and I didn't even realize it until after so I hope it's okay that I changed it real quick. .-.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not winning anything here. xD
> My mom and I went biking at the park on Saturday and I took some pictures of the sunset over the lake. I really wish I could've taken some pictures at the fair that's happening this weekend but I'm not sure if I'm going this weekend so I figured I'd just submit this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Other Honorable Mentions



These pictures are beautiful! :O Looks pretty peaceful.


----------



## Beardo

Spoiler: WIP



A harsh breeze sent down a sprinkling of pine needles. Mary giggled and caught a few in the air.
“The trees seem so sensitive… don‘cha think ‘Liza?” Aliza nodded and sat down abruptly on the freshly cut grass below her. Her pink hair had collected both grass clippings and pine needles. It was thick and highly textured, leaving her an easy target for having things get caught in her hair. 
	Mary got on her knees behind her girlfriend and picked a few needles out. 
“I guess.” Another gust of wind brought down a rain of green. “Maybe we should head back to the cabin. Judging by the sky, it’s gonna storm soon.” Aliza leaned back into her girlfriend and gently nudged her. 
	The brunette playfully pushed her in return and stood up, then helped Aliza up. Both of them shivered as the wind blew. It was getting dark. 
“Want drinks when we get to the cabin?” Mary nodded excitedly. Aliza knew just what to make to get her in a good mood.
	Slowly the forest got darker, leaving the girls to stumble blindly back to their temporary home. Even though it was cold now, the rain would cause the air to grow more humid. Aliza practically jumped out of her skin with the first sound of thunder. Her girlfriend giggled and grabbed her hand gently. 
	Raindrops started to patter down, slowly at first, then gaining speed.


----------



## Shirohibiki

p e p p e r said:


> I have to say I love your sig art! and why not try?  you can still earn embers & get the mote of flame (✿◠‿◠)



ahh thank you, it was by kimber~

yeah, i just need to find time to draw, sigh... and motivation xD;;;


----------



## Ragdoll

i currently have 2 possible art entries but i'll post the first one first

this 1st one is a quickie, took me about 1-2hrs in total only because i tried to make it as clean as possible but i couldn't get the hands and arms right???? w/e i'm done with these chibs.



Spoiler











trying my hand at anime style on my second one, which i will show here in a day or two when i'm finished. >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah explanation, summer is when i work out, so this drawing is me jogging with my friend, who seems to never get tired when jogging


----------



## Splendor

Spoiler:  






Hikarahime said:


> View attachment 140165
> 
> This is my entry c:
> Most people would enter something like the beach, or the sun. But to me, the beach, or sun, or even ice cream isn't exclusive to summer. It's never too cold for ice cream c;
> But some flowers only bloom in summer. And they're pretty. The flower in the picture is a dragonfruit bloom, which is really rare where I live, since they don't grow here. I'm glad to have a plant in my backyard cx
> Anyways, there are many other plants that only grow in summer, like strawberries, and you have to wait until it's their season to eat them. Dragonfruit plants don't smell like anything, but they are berry pretty and big c: I have so many pictures of them, which I took yesterday, but that's the best one. Thanks! (*∩ω∩) ​






Grrrr, this was my photography entry ;^; it doesn't feel summery but oh wells  I'm pretty sure it wasn't accepted xD But yeah, the sun is always there, but these flowers arent c:  
If I'm not aloud to quote my exact entry, can someone let me know? I wasn't sure if I could x:


----------



## Cadbberry

My photography entry 



Spoiler: my reason



Summer to me means family. Though I do not have the best of relationships with my parents, me and my sister are very close. Usually during the past few years we get a little at each other but of most recent we have been so close. The only issue is that she is in collage and 8+ hours away. So to me summer is the time for reunion and friendship between family. This picture was taken Sun August 2nd 2015, we had just returned from Disneyland, we will not get to see each other for a long while and it was the final embrace we shared. So to me, this is summer.





Spoiler: image


----------



## Witch

Cadbberry said:


> My photography entry
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my reason
> 
> 
> 
> Summer to me means family. Though I do not have the best of relationships with my parents, me and my sister are very close. Usually during the past few years we get a little at each other but of most recent we have been so close. The only issue is that she is in collage and 8+ hours away. So to me summer is the time for reunion and friendship between family. This picture was taken Sun August 2nd 2015, we had just returned from Disneyland, we will not get to see each other for a long while and it was the final embrace we shared. So to me, this is summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image



Nice reason and pic


----------



## Trickilicky

Two down and one to go! My story is really weird, I hope it gets accepted when I finish it >< It's about a chaotic Summer in two towns who compete for tourism. It's all set in a LOTR type world too. I'm 600 words in so I'm not giving up now anyway 

My entries so far:



Spoiler: Photo













Spoiler: Art











So many fab entries so far, TBTers are seriously talented! I wish everyone the best of luck, especially those who are still working on their stuff ^_^


----------



## Leil

I'm not sure how good this is compared to the others, I'm still new to photography, but oh well. 

The story:​


Spoiler



I truly believe that some of my best memories are of summer storms. The way the skies grow dark so fast, with huge thunderclouds overtaking the sky, as my friends and I take shelter inside and play board games, listening to the rumbling of the thunder, seeing the flash of lighting illuminate the sky, if only for a moment. And the beauty of all the sparkling raindrops once the sun comes out. Such storms are only possible during the hot summer days, this is a photo of our mimosa right after one of those beautiful storms.



The photo:​


Spoiler


----------



## Jamborenium

Oh yey my entry got in c:


----------



## Gir

Loved seeing everyone's entries!

I only entered the art contest so I could get an orange mote



Spoiler: my acceptable entry


----------



## DaCoSim

Cadbberry said:


> My photography entry
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my reason
> 
> 
> 
> Summer to me means family. Though I do not have the best of relationships with my parents, me and my sister are very close. Usually during the past few years we get a little at each other but of most recent we have been so close. The only issue is that she is in collage and 8+ hours away. So to me summer is the time for reunion and friendship between family. This picture was taken Sun August 2nd 2015, we had just returned from Disneyland, we will not get to see each other for a long while and it was the final embrace we shared. So to me, this is summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image



Luv luv luv this!!!! Made me tear up


----------



## The Pennifer

DaCoSim said:


> Luv luv luv this!!!! Made me tear up


Me too! LOVE this! The Pennifer sniffles and stifles a little sob!


----------



## Cadbberry

The Pennifer said:


> Me too! LOVE this! The Pennifer sniffles and stifles a little sob!



I didn't think it was that heart touching XD I just wrote what I had to say


----------



## DaCoSim

Cadbberry said:


> I didn't think it was that heart touching XD I just wrote what I had to say



I think me and the Pen are both pretty nostalgic


----------



## Cadbberry

DaCoSim said:


> I think me and the Pen are both pretty nostalgic



That is adorable :3


----------



## The Pennifer

DaCoSim said:


> I think me and the Pen are both pretty nostalgic



Guilty as charged! lol


----------



## Vizionari

I finally finished my writing entry, I had a hard time fitting it into the maximum limit, but I managed to get the story to _exactly_ 2,000 words  Here it is, brace yourself though, it's pretty long.



Spoiler: A Fire Inside You



Everyone has a flame of talent inside of them. Some have embraced their flame so much, to the point of where the flames become real. Over time, they developed to become magical users of their fire and are called "fire wielders," who are able to control and manipulate fire. Everyone was in awe with them. Though over time, the fire wielders became prideful and arrogant of their abilities, looking down at humans who didn't possess their power, leaving regular people to become resentful towards them. Eventually the two groups began to dispute, and peace seemed to have disappeared.

                                    ❦               ❦                ❦

One summer afternoon, inside of a small home, a young girl was playing piano. Her fingers danced across the keyboard as easily as if a person was walking. The song ended on a sweet-sounding harmony.

"That was lovely, Willow," an adult said, applauding her performance.

"Um, thanks, mom," the girl replied quietly, putting away her music. "But that was just a practice. Nothing big."

"You're too modest," her mother retorted. "Wait, where are you going? Oh! Are you going to call any of your friends or schoolmates?

"No," Willow responded callously. "I'll just head up my room to read." Her heart sank every time her parents mentioned friends.

Willow's mom frowned. "Honey, aren't you going to do anything...exciting this summer? Summer is practically a window of opportunities! You could go to the park, or swim, or play with your friends. Lots of things with your friends!"

"Except I don't have any real friends," Willow said glumly. "My class is full of fire wielders. They think their fire abilities are so great, and I'm just a normal kid. How can I make friends when I'm just...me?"

"...You're more than just you! I just want you to do something this summer," she said. "In fact, I have just the thing for you."

She pulled out a flyer and handed it to Willow. Willow took the flyer and read it.

"Camp Hearth, the perfect summer camp for...fire wielders? Mom, this is for fire wielders!"

"That's not what it says. It's a place meant for the alliance of both groups."

"But this is obviously targeted for fire wielders! Why would I want to go to a place like this?!"

"It's not about that, Willow," her mom said. "It says there it's to showcase the burning passion of talent and magic!"

"Obviously directed towards showcasing fire magic. See, there's even an 'initiation of worthiness' before you're even considered a camper at Camp Hearth!"

"Which is exactly what you're going to be doing tomorrow!" Willow's mom exclaimed. "I've already signed you up, and since you're so exceptionally talented at music, that's what you're going to do for Camp Hearth's initiation!"

Willow nearly fell. "I'm...going to be initiated? People will be watching?" She couldn't believe her mom was making her do this.

"It'll be fine. Just...pretend I'm the only one there watching you. Pay no heed to the judges."

Willow merely sat on the floor and sighed.

                              ❦                 ❦                ❦

In the car, Willow hummed to herself a comforting song, "Summertime." Willow had secretly started to teach herself how to sing, but the only audience to hear her voice was herself. She dreaded heading to this summer camp. She couldn't believe that she had passed the initiation even though she showed no fire magic (she had just played the piano), and now she was going to be the most bullied camper at Camp Hearth.

The car pulled up to a small clearing in a cedar forest. Willow looked out the window. An arch with a sign read: "Welcome to Camp Hearth". In the distance, she saw several cabins and buildings surrounded by grass and picnic tables. Campers showed off their fiery powers.

Willow stepped out of the car. The trunk opened, and her mother took out several bags, which contained her clothes and a sleeping bag, and handed them to Willow.

"This is it. Have fun!" her mom exclaimed. The parents of the other campers glanced at them oddly.

"I...will."

Her mom started the engine. The car groaned and rumbled, then turned around and headed back down the road as Willow watched. 

"Bye..."

                                 ❦                 ❦                ❦

Willow walked into the campgrounds, hoping to avoid any of the campers. She heard the crackling of fire as someone threw flames over her head, laughter sounding after. 

She walked up to a cabin door and opened it. Willow tossed her stuff at the nearest bunk bed and threw herself against the mattress, sighing. 

"Can I join you?"

Willow looked up and saw a girl about her age walk into the cabin. She looked at Willow and smiled.

"Um, sure."

The girl tossed her stuff at the bunk next to Willow. "Are you a fire wielder?"

"Well...no."

The girl was silent for a moment, then shrugged and grinned. "Oh, ok. I'm Mana. What's your name?"

"Willow."

"Nice to meet you, Willow!" 

"You, too," Willow replied, surprised by the girl's kindness. 

"Come on," Mana said invitingly, "let's go to the welcoming barbecue!"

"Um, ok."

                                 ❦                 ❦                ❦

The scent of barbecue wafted through camp. Willow and Mana ate on a nearby bench. Willow enjoyed her burger's succulent taste. She looked up and saw a large torch set up in the center of the campgrounds. It seemed to be set for a special occasion.

Willow was enjoying her food until a group of boys walked up to her.

"Yo, want to show us some fire tricks or something?" they taunted. Willow looked away shamefully. Mana put her burger down and glared at the boys.

"You guys stay away from her!"

The boys looked at each other and laughed. The tallest one snatched Willow's plate away from her. He put his hand over the plate and in a matter of seconds the flames disintegrated the dish into a pile of ashes. Willow's eyes became misty. Mana stood up and faced the boys.

"Leave her alone!"

"What, do you want hot sauce with your burger, too?" one of them sneered. His fists steamed with smoke.

Mana turned her palms up and fire rose from them. "Not unless you want some."

The boys glanced at each other. "Come on, let's get out of here." They chortled as they left. Willow wiped her face.

Mana turned to Willow. "Come on," she said sympathetically, "let's go get you another hot dog."

                                 ❦                 ❦                ❦

Nightfall arrived. The campers gathered near the large platform where the torch was set up, watching a tall man step onto the platform.

"Welcome to Camp Hearth! I'm Matthew," the man said. "Tonight will be quite a special night. As you can see, we have a huge torch set up right in front of us." 

He pointed to the black bowl-like structure.

"But, this torch isn't just any old torch. Only blue fire will light this torch. Once the torch has been lit, a surprise will begin! But no known fire wielder has been able to create blue fire...until tonight.

"Tonight, we will call each of you up to the platform and have you perform a feat similar to what you did during your initiation. You can only light the torch when the torch recognizes...a true fire, to say the least. So do your best when you are called up. Now, let us begin!"

And so the event began. Willow watched as one by one the campers were called to the platform. There were spectacular feats; one camper balanced a plate on his nose and lit it on fire while juggling flames; another created images of animals out of smoke. One even twirled a fiery ribbon around her as she danced. Willow felt her stomach twist into a knot. She wasn't a fire wielder; she could never perform such acts. Why was she even accepted here in the first place? The torch stayed unlit, not even acknowledging that all of this was happening.

The campers became impatient of the torch, perplexed that nothing was happening. As a fire wielder named Perry stepped down from the stage, Matthew quickly called the next camper. "Miss Willow, please come on up."

Willow's heart gave a sudden jolt. She was up already? The campers mumbled to each other curiously.

Willow stepped out of the crowd and out onto the platform. The crowd watched her with dubious eyes. "Is she a fire wielder?" she heard someone mumble. Matthew smiled at her.

"What are you going to do for us tonight, Miss Willow?"

Willow sweated. "Well, for my initiation I played piano."

The crowd jeered at her, some yelling, "You're just wasting our time!" 

"Quiet!" Matthew shouted. The campers settled down reluctantly.

A staff member pushed a piano onto the platform. Matthew gestured Willow to the piano. "Well then, whenever you're ready, please begin."

Willow, trembling, sat in front of the piano. How did she ever get stuck in this mess? Playing piano in front of a couple hundred fire wielders? What a joke she would become! She felt her eyes become wet. Then
she heard something in her head.

"The point of Camp Hearth is to showcase the burning passion of talent and magic," she heard her mother say. "The alliance of both."

Willow, remembering this, felt better. She glanced into the crowd, and in the midst she saw Mana smiling at her. Willow, knowing what she was going to do, took a deep breath, and began to play.

The melody started low, then it took a slow, yet suspenseful ascend in A minor. Her mouth opened.

"Summertime," she started to sing, "and the livin' is easy..."

The campers at first were uninterested, but upon hearing her melodious voice, began to watch attentively in awe as the tune of "Summertime" swept over their ears. This person, one who couldn't make a single flame appear in her hands, they thought, played with such passion and beauty, and her voice was soothing and full of tone. 

As she played, Willow felt warm with comfort and joy as the music was at her fingertips. She continued to sing "Summertime", singing the phrases as if they were her own. This, this was what she truly enjoyed doing, sharing her own music and passion with those around her, hoping they would feel the same joy inside.

Suddenly, the campers gasped as Willow began to glow and shimmer. Willow, too, noticed, but she couldn't stop. Instead, she felt warmer, and played and sang with even greater joy. A spark of light rose from Willow, and floated over to the torch. The spark shimmered, and a small blue flame ignited.

More sparks rose from Willow and came to join the first one. They all landed on the torch and rejoiced in blue flares. Soon, the torch was lit with waves of blue fire, and Willow sang, "Summertime....." The last notes of the song ended. Willow got up timidly.

The campers, silent for a few moments, erupted in cheers and joyous applause. Mana shouted, "You did it, Willow!"

Afterwards, there were questions thrown around all at once. "How did she do it? Why didn't it work with us? How can a non-fire wielder light the torch?"

Matthew joined Willow on the platform, applauding, then lifted his hand in silence. Then he spoke.

"Miss Willow here has showed us something we all have forgotten over these years. The torch recognized Willow's burning passion for music as its fuel. It is passion and motivation that sparks our fire. Only one who truly embraces their fire can spark a special kind of flame, the one you see burning in this torch right now. With that said..."

Suddenly, the sky erupted with colorful sparkles and stars. The fireworks burned and filled the night sky with brightness.

As Willow watched the fireworks, she felt blissful. For the first time, she felt accepted and appreciated. Maybe she would enjoy this summer camp. Willow felt herself glow warm with pride and touched where her heart was, feeling it burn with the fire inside of her.


----------



## p e p p e r

My final entry for the Fire Festival!  Summer has always been my favorite season and sunsets at the beach in California are the essence of summer!  This photo is special to me on so many levels - it's of my sister who is going to have a baby, for me it represents a celebration of life and makes me realize how lucky I am to be able to see a beautiful sunset on the beach anytime I want... in Southern California, we have an endless summer.
​


----------



## Cadbberry

Spoiler: Art entry











I call it wish upon a star

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> Snip




That is a GORGEOUS photo, simply amazing!


----------



## Dinosaurz

My entry lol





- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> My final entry for the Fire Festival!  Summer has always been my favorite season and sunsets at the beach in California are the essence of summer!  This photo is special to me on so many levels - it's of my sister who is going to have a baby, for me it represents a celebration of life and makes me realize how lucky I am to be able to see a beautiful sunset on the beach anytime I want... in Southern California, we have an endless summer.
> ​



I'm so screwed in ugly england


----------



## Peter

p e p p e r said:


> My final entry for the Fire Festival!  Summer has always been my favorite season and sunsets at the beach in California are the essence of summer!  This photo is special to me on so many levels - it's of my sister who is going to have a baby, for me it represents a celebration of life and makes me realize how lucky I am to be able to see a beautiful sunset on the beach anytime I want... in Southern California, we have an endless summer.
> ​



this is amazing!!


----------



## Justin

ona272 said:


> had an amazing summer day today, not sure which picture to submit for the photography competition?? it all represents a typical summer day in Hawai'i <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138924View attachment 138925View attachment 138926View attachment 138927View attachment 138928View attachment 138929



Oh man these are great! Used to go to Hawaii fairly often myself, I guessed the last one was taken from Diamond Head as soon as I saw it! 



LaBelleFleur said:


> Here's my photography entry:
> 
> Spoiler: ☀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 down, 1 to go. Hopefully I can make some good progress on my story tomorrow!



Uh oh, hope my British Columbia bias doesn't come out here...


----------



## Forek

Justin said:


> Oh man these are great! Used to go to Hawaii fairly often myself, I guessed the last one was taken from Diamond Head as soon as I saw it!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh, hope my British Columbia bias doesn't come out here...



WOW i had a hawaii entry lol jk


----------



## ZetaFunction

Spoiler: ~










What I took a photo of means a lot to me; compared to all of the other photos on here though, it's nothing.
Some of the entries on here are amazing!


----------



## p e p p e r

peterjohnson said:


> this is amazing!!



Thank you Peter!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> That is a GORGEOUS photo, simply amazing!



Thank you hun!


----------



## DaCoSim

p e p p e r said:


> My final entry for the Fire Festival!  Summer has always been my favorite season and sunsets at the beach in California are the essence of summer!  This photo is special to me on so many levels - it's of my sister who is going to have a baby, for me it represents a celebration of life and makes me realize how lucky I am to be able to see a beautiful sunset on the beach anytime I want... in Southern California, we have an endless summer.
> ​




Oh, pepper, this is stunning!!! Congrats to your sis!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Spoiler: ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I took a photo of means a lot to me; compared to all of the other photos on here though, it's nothing.
> Some of the entries on here are amazing!



Hey! Don't discount yourself at all!! This is a beautiful photo! I luv hydrangeas!!!


----------



## The Pennifer

p e p p e r said:


> My final entry for the Fire Festival!  Summer has always been my favorite season and sunsets at the beach in California are the essence of summer!  This photo is special to me on so many levels - it's of my sister who is going to have a baby, for me it represents a celebration of life and makes me realize how lucky I am to be able to see a beautiful sunset on the beach anytime I want... in Southern California, we have an endless summer.
> 
> 
> ​



Oh, Hun ... This just catches my heart! It is so poignantly beautiful! 
Where I live on the West coast, we have these constantly glorious sunsets too! What a joyful prospect to share these with your sister and the new precious little one!!


----------



## p e p p e r

The Pennifer said:


> Oh, Hun ... This just catches my heart! It is so poignantly beautiful!
> Where I live on the West coast, we have these constantly glorious sunsets too! What a joyful prospect to share these with your sister and the new precious little one!!



ah Pen!  you are too kind!  That's right, you're right up the coast from me.  Isn't it amazing we get to see this???


----------



## Jacob

p e p p e r said:


> My final entry for the Fire Festival!  Summer has always been my favorite season and sunsets at the beach in California are the essence of summer!  This photo is special to me on so many levels - it's of my sister who is going to have a baby, for me it represents a celebration of life and makes me realize how lucky I am to be able to see a beautiful sunset on the beach anytime I want... in Southern California, we have an endless summer.
> ​



that just aint fair bby


----------



## riummi

p e p p e r said:


> My final entry for the Fire Festival!  Summer has always been my favorite season and sunsets at the beach in California are the essence of summer!  This photo is special to me on so many levels - it's of my sister who is going to have a baby, for me it represents a celebration of life and makes me realize how lucky I am to be able to see a beautiful sunset on the beach anytime I want... in Southern California, we have an endless summer.
> ​



congrats to your sister! also this photo looks so fire-y  and cool


----------



## Witch

p e p p e r said:


> My final entry for the Fire Festival!  Summer has always been my favorite season and sunsets at the beach in California are the essence of summer!  This photo is special to me on so many levels - it's of my sister who is going to have a baby, for me it represents a celebration of life and makes me realize how lucky I am to be able to see a beautiful sunset on the beach anytime I want... in Southern California, we have an endless summer.
> ​



*Simply spectacular.*
_... and congratulations on your new nephew... c:_


----------



## Jacob

ok so this might just be my entry? i dont really know haha

this is a picture of my little sister and cousin out on my tube, pulled from my boat- id like to think they are havin a nice time xD​


----------



## p e p p e r

Jacob_lawall said:


> View attachment 140575
> ok so this might just be my entry? i dont really know haha
> 
> this is a picture of my little sister and cousin out on my tube, pulled from my boat- id like to think they are havin a nice time xD​


looks like so much fun!  and definitely reminds me of summer!


----------



## Jacob

p e p p e r said:


> looks like so much fun!  and definitely reminds me of summer!



<3333 ur the best


----------



## p e p p e r

Slammint said:


> My entry lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm so screwed in ugly england



are you kidding?  it looks gorgeous there!!  I'd be so excited to take photos there... you have no clue how lucky you are with that location.... look at those clouds too


----------



## DaCoSim

Jacob_lawall said:


> View attachment 140575
> ok so this might just be my entry? i dont really know haha
> 
> this is a picture of my little sister and cousin out on my tube, pulled from my boat- id like to think they are havin a nice time xD​



Omg soooo fuuuuun!!!!! I haven't been tubing in years!! Great pic!


----------



## Jacob

DaCoSim said:


> Omg soooo fuuuuun!!!!! I haven't been tubing in years!! Great pic!



^-^ thank you <33


----------



## Dinosaurz

p e p p e r said:


> are you kidding?  it looks gorgeous there!!  I'd be so excited to take photos there... you have no clue how lucky you are with that location.... look at those clouds too



Haha thanks, I took that with my childhood friend I knew from birth and haven't seen him since I was 12, he changed so much when I saw him yesterday xD. It's St Ives Cornwall, I'm half Cornish because my dad is Cornish, so I go there every year. It's really pretty there xD. Oh and don't mind the people there, tourist overload xD.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But tbh looks like you live somewhere 100% better


----------



## Cadbberry

My Story.... oh god XD



Spoiler:  Avert your eyes from this trash



A story about the first ever Fire Festival in Windsor. Enjoy and please don't kill me for the mini ships.



The sun shone above the small town and confetti rained down to the simple worn grass below. Music began to blare and all citizens began to wake up from their slumber to find a full festival had begun while they had slept the night away. The speakers from town hall rang out with Isabelle’s voice, “Good Morning Citizens, I want to welcome you all to the first annual Fire Festival!” With a confused look all 10 villagers of the town headed to the center tree pavilion. As they entered the cobble area tall torches lit with bright blue and red fire and down from the huge center tree jumps down Mayor Kat, she is wearing a dress seemingly made of fire but it is just a special pattern she had whipped up at the Able Sisters.

“WELCOME CITIZENS OF WINDSOR! THIS IS OUR FIRST ANNUAL FIRE FESTIVAL AND I WOULD LIKE YOU ALL TO GET IN THE SUMMER SPIRIT AND PARTY TILL THE SUN GOES DOWN!” Kat called to her animal neighbors whom had wandered into the plaza confused. Slowly Apollo comes close to her, his feathery hand intertwined with Skye’s soft blue hand.

“Mayor...” Apollo speaks calmly, his voice gruff and almost grouchy but soothing at the same time, “What kind of event is this, can you explain we can do, pah?” He smiles weakly and looks Kat over “Can you also explain that ridiculous get up, pah?” Skye looks up and punches his shoulder playfully.

“Apollo, don’t be so rude! Kat looks very cute in her flame dress, airmail.”Skye yells, looking up to him, her white bangs falling into her face.

“Sorry, I can only be the grouchy old man I am, pah.” Apollo chuckles and tucks her bangs behind her pointed wolf ear and gives her a peck on the forehead. Kat giggles and winks at the two of them which causes them both to blush slightly.

“Oh you two are so cute together! The Fire Festival will be dancing, singing, a campfire later, and even an old favorite of Festivale, some nice classic confetti catching” She speaks loud enough for all to hear. Rosie goes to speak, her ears back slightly and a rose blush covers her cheek as she locks eyes with Julian.

“Cookie, wasn’t it feather catching during Festivale, silly?” She tail swished side to side with an intrigued feeling of the new event. 

“Well it is close enough and whoever finds the piece of green confetti gets to light the fireworks at the end with me! Or at least Isabelle said so but hey, you all can have say in the event too.” Kat replies with a grin, she has a twinkle in her eyes as the music grows louder. Ever villager starts pulling out nets with a smile. “Now bring me back 10 Pink, Red, Blue, or Green confetti for a prize!” And with that the villagers scatter to go catch confetti. Kat giggles and starts dancing at the front of the plaza to stay in a common location. Julian isn’t really catching anything but he is leaning on a shady pine tree watching the town play. Fauna is giggling whilst playing rock, paper, scissors with Rosie for some confetti. Skye and Apollo are dancing, sort of, Apollo is trying not to but Skye is making him have fun. Even Grizzly and Kid Cat are teaming up to help each other out. ”Just what I wanted… a nice fun filled day” She said happily, her voice drifting off, the Mayor had only gotten a few minutes to herself before the event began, not a wink of sleep for her. Dizzy taps her shoulder lightly, his big eyes looking down to her.

“Kitten, I brought 10 of the blue confetti pieces, woo-oo.” He spoke loudly and his voice carried across the plaza catching the attention of Grizzly and Kid Cat. They start walking over, their arms full of confetti. Kat nods and pulls out a leaf, exchanging it for the confetti. 

“Congrats, you have won one wonderful Fire Block” She smiled handing it to him. Dizzy puts it in his pocket and girls, bowing his head slightly then running off to get more. That is how most of the day went for her, standing still and handing out prizes. ‘So this is how Tortimer felt…’ She thought to herself.

“Oi, Kat, I am here for an exchange, grr” Grizzly said standing up tall when in front of her. “I have 10 green right here.” He smiled and handed her the 10 green pieces.

“Grizzly! Oh wow, ok so you get to light up some fireworks with me, that will be fun!” Kat said, nodding and grinning. Her hair was starting to come loose from the bun it had been in during the day. The sun was setting and Isabelle was starting the Campfire. The loudspeaker clears and it squeaks.

“The main festival is now completed, please come gather around the campfire for Fireworks!” Isabelle said quietly but the speaker made it boom. All the villagers come back and gather around the campfire and Kat waves Grizzly up to the front and he comes close to her.

“It is my great honor to light of the Fire Festival Fireworks. Grizzly would you light them off?” Kat announced with a big grin. Grizzly nods and lights the fireworks, they slowly shoot into the air and explode into beautiful colors. Kat sits down with her neighbors, Grizzly taking a seat close to her and Kid Cat, and together they all watched fireworks deep into the night.

The End


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

My photo


Spoiler









The San Antonio Riverwalk just outside the Marriot Riverwalk Hotel downtown taken this last Friday in the early evening, on the first day of San Japan Anime Convention.
I've come to consider San Japan synonymous with summer for me, having become a bit of a tradition by this 3rd year going(even though they're moving the date to even later).
One thing I have fun doing during the convention is walking along the Riverwalk in the afternoon while wearing my Touhou cosplay.  Heads turn everywhere, especially on the river boat tours.  The little girls in the boats think I'm a princess.  X)


----------



## milkyi

My story <3 (Its ACNL themed)



Spoiler



I was sitting on the hill with Poppy. She was blowing bubbles. The sun was setting, the sky was absolutely extraordinary. I wish I could have taken a picture of it, however, I forgot to bring my camera. I really wish you could have seen it. Poppy was smiling. Marshal had come to join us. “So Poppy are you going to join me in the fireworks show?” I had said. “Mhm! I wouldn’t miss it for the world!” I had smiled while she smiled back at me. “What about you Marshal?” “Oh, I guess I’ll go to!” He exclaimed, with excitement. “My two favorite squirrels are going to celebrate a magical night with me” I said. I grabbed a dandelion and blew it. Later that night, Poppy, Marshal, and myself, joined around the town tree to watch the Fireworks. Boom went the first Firework.

“Aren’t they just magical?” Poppy asked. “Oh yes, they are wonderful” I replied. Marshal was amazed. “You know, I haven’t really seen them in person.” He confessed. “Oh you haven’t?” I replied. “Yeah in my hometown, they didn’t really do Fireworks, I always watched them on TV, and they’re more magical in person, though.” He said. Poppy was blowing a Pinwheel. Another Firework went boom, and then crackle. I went up to Redd and bought 3 Redd Cookies. “Is that all your buying, cousin?” He asked. “Yes, thank you.” I replied. He nodded, and I walked back over to Poppy and Marshal. I gave each of them a cookie. Poppy and Marshal ate their cookies. “Awe, I got a dud ticket.” Poppy said with disappointment. Marshal had got a Flash Ticket. “Oh you can trade that in for a lovely phone!” I said. Marshal went up to Redd and traded in his ticket for the lovely phone. I finally ate my cookie and got a bang ticket. I had got a boxed figurine in return.

I looked at Poppy and felt bad for her, so I bought another cookie. I had given it to her and said, “Hopefully this one is a winner.” She smiled and ate the cookie. She read the ticket. “Yay it’s a crackle ticket!” She ran up to Redd and traded in her ticket for an Ultra hand. “I’m happy I got a winning ticket.” She said smiling. “I’ll be right back.” I said while getting up. “Okay.” Poppy replied. I walked over to my house and went in. I walked over to my kitchen and went into the freezer. I took out 3 popsicles. I ran out of my house and back to the town plaza. I handed Poppy and Marshal each a Popsicle. “Oh thank you Niko! ^_^” Poppy Said. “Thanks.” Marshal said cheerfully. Then the firework of the town flag came up. “Oh! That’s our flag!” Poppy said with glee. Marshal’s eyes lit up. Then Olivia saw us and walked up. “Mind if I join you?” She said. “Sure!” I said. She sat next to me. Isabelle then decided it would be better if she sat down next to us, than standing. “Hello Isabelle ^D^” I said. “Oh hello mayor!” Isabelle said. In the distance Fang noticed us.

“Uh, I’d like to go by Niko, but there’s too many people over there…” He thought. “I’ll just do it.” He picked up a pink carnation and walked over to me. “Uh Hi Niko, I hope you don’t mind that I want to join you and watch the fireworks… If you don’t want me to be here you can just have this carnation...” He said shyly. “It would be lovely for you to join us!” I said with a smile. “Well just have this carnation anyway.” He said. “Why thanks!” I said sweetly. Stitches had decided to join us as well. I put him on my lap. “Niko you smell so nice, like a cookie.” He said while drifting off to sleep. I smiled. These villagers were just too nice. Diana sat down next to Marshal. Then Ankha sat down next to Diana. Punchy felt left out. I looked over to him. “Hey Punchy, why don’t you join us?” I said with joy. “Oh okay! Thanks for the offer!” Punchy said.

It was almost twelve. Stitches had fell asleep on my lap. I could tell all of the villagers were tired. I asked Isabelle what time it was. “11:43” She replied. Seven minutes had past. “I think we should all start heading home” I said. The Villagers agreed. I had said good bye to everyone. I started to head to Stitches home, so I could put him in his bed. I opened the door and went into his bedroom. I walked over to his bed and tucked him in. I turned off the light and as I was leaving I said, “Goodnight Stitches” I saw him smiling in his sleep. I then went to my house and crawled into my cozy bed. Today was an amazing day.


----------



## Murray

Yukari Yakumo said:


> My photo
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The San Antonio Riverwalk just outside the Marriot Riverwalk Hotel downtown taken this last Friday in the early evening, on the first day of San Japan Anime Convention.
> I've come to consider San Japan synonymous with summer for me, having become a bit of a tradition by this 3rd year going(even though they're moving the date to even later).
> One thing I have fun doing during the convention is walking along the Riverwalk in the afternoon while wearing my Touhou cosplay.  Heads turn everywhere, especially on the river boat tours.  The little girls in the boats think I'm a princess.  X)



the lines of the walkway/railings creates a really nice composition, great photo


----------



## mintellect

I decided to rewrite my story! Here is the finished product  It was originally a lot longer but it was over the word limit and only a small part of it was related to summer, so I had to cut a ton of it out. Since Poppy's birthday was yesterday, I wrote this in honor of her! (Although my town is a month behind lol)



Spoiler: Poppy's Birthday Beach Party



On August 5th, the sun was shining bright over the small town of Heaven. Although it was only 7am, everyone was awake, because they all knew today was a very special day... however, one animal did not know what was in store. 


Poppy woke up to hear a knocking on her door.
"Why are you knocking at my door this early, nutty?" Poppy said. "And who are you?"
"It's me, sulky."
Poppy recognized Marshal's voice. "Come in," she said.
She heard whispering, and then Marshal opened the door and came in. He was smiling wide.
"What is it, Marshal?" Poppy asked. Marshal turned and made a "come in" motion towards the door. Poppy was confused, until she saw the whole town, including the mayor, come into her small home with presents.
"HAPPY BIRTHDAY, POPPY!" They shouted.
"Oh, thank you!" She exclaimed.
The mayor realized Poppy was still in her nightgown. "Umm, sorry! We were expecting you to be up and ready since you usually wake up early. We'll come back later."  She said. The group left the house, except for Marshal. "We'll wait outside for you," he said, "We have tons of surprises for you, sulky!"
Poppy quickly took a shower, brushed her teeth and fur, and threw on her pink ribbon dress. She the opened her door and saw all her friends waiting for her.
"Here, put this on," Marshal said, and tied a cloth around Poppy's eyes.
"W-what? How will I see where I'm going? Nutty?!" Poppy said, confused.
"Don't worry, we'll guide you, honey," replied Maple. She took Poppy's hand and they and the rest of the group went past the town hall, past the mayors home, over the bridge, and down the beach ramp.
"You can look now," Maple said.
Poppy pulled the cloth off her face and saw the beach was decorated with flowers, and there were tables, chairs, and balloons. Several games were set up on the wall of the cliff. There was a long table with bowls of candy and fruit, along with a chocolate fountain, and a huge birthday ice cream cake!
"Wow... this is amazing! You did this all for me, nutty?" Poppy said, turning towards the group.
The mayor nodded. "You have been such a great friend to all of us, we wanted to do something extra special for you," she said with a smile.
Poppy ran to the mayor and gave her a big hug. "You've been a great friend too!" She said. Everyone group hugged.
After a minute or so, Mint stepped out of the group. "Enough of this mushy stuff. It's party time, ahhh!"
The first thing everyone did was play some of the party games. The mayor had planned everything, and tried to make the games and prizes as summery as possible.
First, they played "Pin the sun on the sky." Beau came closest to the target place and won an ice pop. Next, they played musical chairs. Marshal and Poppy actually both sat on the last chair at the exact same time, and they both got a packet of sunflower seeds. Then, they played darts, with the dartboard being replaced with a picture of the sun. Mint got her dart closest to the center and won a recipe for sunshine tea. Finally, they played hide and seek, where the mayor was it. O'hare was the last person to be found and won a basket of perfect sunfruit.
Now, it was time for presents! Poppy sat down and all the animals and the mayor surrounded her and presented their presents, one by one. Maple had gifted her a papa bear. O'hare gave her a tropical vista. Mint had given an alpine large table. Beau gave a mountain standee. Cookie's gift was a recipe for caramel cookies. Marshal gifted a bouquet of gold roses. The last gift was the mayor's. It was wrapped beautifully, and as Poppy ripped off the wrapping, the mayor said, "This is from all of us."
The gift was a drawing of Poppy, and each villager had colored a part of it. The drawing was framed, and the frame had stickers, jewels, and glitter. On the back, was a message from each villager. "Have a happy birthday!" "You're so awesome." "You're the sweetest squirrel ever!"
Poppy looked at everyone and started to tear up. "Thank you so much," she said, "for everything."
"It's cake time, saltlick!" Beau shouted after a moment of silence. Everyone started laughing.
The animals sat down around the long table. The mayor sliced the ice cream cake, made to look like a watermelon, and gave a slice to each villager, as they helped themselves to the tropical fruits and candies in the bowls. It didn't take long for everyone to gobble up their slice and want seconds. 
After the feasting was done, the animals were told to go home and get their bathing suits, they were going to play games in the sea!
First they had a competition where you had to catch as many sea creatures as possible in ten minutes. Maple caught twelve creatures and won a package of ice pops, however she decided to share them with everyone. But she only gave each villager one and saved the rest for himself.
They also had a race to see who could go to end of the boundaries and back to the shore. Cookie won a bag of candy! She also decided to share them.
After that, all the villagers just relaxed and had fun on the beach. At 8PM, they heard an announcement:
"Hello everyone! We are having a fireworks show tonight in honor of Poppy's birthday!"
Suddenly huge fireworks were exploding in the sky. It was the most impressive fireworks show the town had seen. There were even fireworks of objects, like rainbows, cakes, balloons, and presents. The beach was filled with "ooos" and "ahhhs."
An hour later, when the fireworks were about to end, there was a string of fireworks that spelt out "HAPPY BIRTHDAY POPPY" in the sky. As they slowly faded away, Isabelle announced the fireworks were over and wished Poppy a happy birthday.
Poppy was incredibly touched. Her friends had done so much for her. As she stared at the starlit summer sky, she thought about how amazing her friends were. This was the best birthday ever, all thanks to them.


----------



## samsquared

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BvN65y_E6MTryw-ChhE21CjRDy-QgD5GojtNe12qfWM/edit?usp=sharing
that's my horrible story that is in dire need of editing (tbh it's too wordy for me lol) and i also dare to share my other stories that couldn't make the cut because of word floors lol (and i wrote one of them before but i really wish i could enter it to win something because it is really good, it's story 2 js)

story 1: https://docs.google.com/document/d/12khZvytdfh4WXbhgrcunA1KsnO-PAYEsRiR4X9R4oiE/edit?usp=sharing
story 2: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1B4KQa7Q7LrdCMM7MycBmHaXcRg0VgIonfIaFgyZ0gZg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## mintellect

Not my official entry, will likely submit something else, but:



Spoiler: ice cream cat










Tbh I don't even think it's summery enough... I mean ice cream is summery but the pic doesn't scream 'summer' to me... wanted to take a pic of the pool by my house but we probably won't be able to go before the deadline 
Suggestions?

And yes, this is my cat, Elsie.
And no, we didn't actually give her the ice cream. Chocolate is very bad for cats!


----------



## Jacob

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Not my official entry, will likely submit something else, but:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ice cream cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh I don't even think it's summery enough... I mean ice cream is summery but the pic doesn't scream 'summer' to me... wanted to take a pic of the pool by my house but we probably won't be able to go before the deadline
> Suggestions?
> 
> And yes, this is my cat, Elsie.
> And no, we didn't actually give her the ice cream. Chocolate is very bad for cats!



maybe ur cat in front of a sunset <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

that pic is really really cute tho


----------



## mintellect

Okay I took some pics of my younger cat with a watermelon
But idk which one to submit??
Or I should just submit the ice cream one



Spoiler: watermelon cat thing


----------



## Vizionari

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Okay I took some pics of my younger cat with a watermelon
> But idk which one to submit??
> Or I should just submit the ice cream one
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: watermelon cat thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they just showing up as lil boxes???


Change the pics to .jpg format, and it should work.


----------



## mintellect

Vizionari said:


> Change the pics to .jpg format, and it should work.



Thanks, it did.


----------



## Ragdoll

Ragdoll said:


> i currently have 2 possible art entries but i'll post the first one first
> 
> this 1st one is a quickie, took me about 1-2hrs in total only because i tried to make it as clean as possible but i couldn't get the hands and arms right???? w/e i'm done with these chibs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying my hand at anime style on my second one, which i will show here in a day or two when i'm finished. >.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh yeah explanation, summer is when i work out, so this drawing is me jogging with my friend, who seems to never get tired when jogging



i gave in my final entry ;a;


Spoiler











these are my twin ocs representing the two major reactions of the general public to the summer heat; you either suffer in the heat, or you have fun with it ~


----------



## Lancelot

Wtf ragdoll thats so good .-.


----------



## The Pennifer

Ragdoll said:


> i gave in my final entry ;a;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are my twin ocs representing the two major reactions of the general public to the summer heat; you either suffer in the heat, or you have fun with it ~



I absolutely LOVE your art!!  ... Your first pic speaks to me because I have been working at speed walking on our local track and my walking companion is just like your speedy un-fatigued friend!! LOL


Spoiler: ME SPEEDWALKING/RUNNING IN THE HEAT


----------



## Ragdoll

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Wtf ragdoll thats so good .-.



shh ;a; thank you <3


The Pennifer said:


> I absolutely LOVE your art!!  ... Your first pic speaks to me because I have been working at speed walking on our local track and my walking companion is just like your speedy un-fatigued friend!! LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ME SPEEDWALKING/RUNNING IN THE HEAT



LOL nice minion pic <3

thank you~


----------



## Jacob

So I have finally submitted my entry!
These were some of the ones I was considering:


Spoiler: Honorable mentions











But, this is one that I actually submitted!:


Spoiler:  Entry






I wanted my entry to be a little different, you know?
Most people went for the sunrise and sunset, etc - using warm colors to depict summer, but I decided to use water and colder colors, like blues and whites to make it stand out!
I'm pretty happy w my decision and entry ^-^


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jacob_lawall said:


> So I have finally submitted my entry!
> These were some of the ones I was considering:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Honorable mentions
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140769
> View attachment 140770
> View attachment 140768
> View attachment 140765
> View attachment 140766
> 
> 
> 
> But, this is one that I actually submitted!:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Entry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140767
> 
> 
> I wanted my entry to be a little different, you know?
> Most people went for the sunrise and sunset, etc - using warm colors to depict summer, but I decided to use water and colder colors, like blues and whites to make it stand out!
> I'm pretty happy w my decision and entry ^-^


Ah, your pictures are amazing! How are you so tallented and I'm sitting here like a Derpy idiot.


----------



## Jacob

Slammint said:


> Ah, your pictures are amazing! How are you so tallented and I'm sitting here like a Derpy idiot.



Ahhh thank you!! 
I just used my phone but i live at the Jersey Shore so I guess thats why xD


----------



## p e p p e r

Jacob_lawall said:


> So I have finally submitted my entry!
> These were some of the ones I was considering:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Honorable mentions
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140769
> View attachment 140770
> View attachment 140768
> View attachment 140765
> View attachment 140766
> 
> 
> 
> But, this is one that I actually submitted!:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Entry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140767
> 
> 
> I wanted my entry to be a little different, you know?
> Most people went for the sunrise and sunset, etc - using warm colors to depict summer, but I decided to use water and colder colors, like blues and whites to make it stand out!
> I'm pretty happy w my decision and entry ^-^



those are great! I really like the first honorable mention as we'll but I'm a sucker for silhouettes


----------



## Jacob

p e p p e r said:


> those are great! I really like the first honorable mention as we'll but I'm a sucker for silhouettes



thanks <3 i took that one this morning w my friend liam


----------



## The Pennifer

Jacob_lawall said:


> thanks <3 i took that one this morning w my friend liam


I love all your Honorable Mention pictures too ... Especially of your friend Liam, (it makes me think of a nostalgic sunset goodbye at summers end) but your submission entry is awesome too! Good shot! And Good Luck!


----------



## Jacob

The Pennifer said:


> I love all your Honorable Mention pictures too ... Especially of your friend Liam, (it makes me think of a nostalgic sunset goodbye at summers end) but your submission entry is awesome too! Good shot! And Good Luck!



<33 thank you so much ^-^


----------



## kayleee

Jacob_lawall said:


> <33 thank you so much ^-^



Out of curiosity, have you submitted a drawing yet? I saw your Popsicle drawing and the one of the tiki head thing, and I was wondering which one you chose! They both looked great!


----------



## mintellect

Jacob_lawall said:


> So I have finally submitted my entry!
> These were some of the ones I was considering:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Honorable mentions
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140769
> View attachment 140770
> View attachment 140768
> View attachment 140765
> View attachment 140766
> 
> 
> 
> But, this is one that I actually submitted!:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Entry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140767
> 
> 
> I wanted my entry to be a little different, you know?
> Most people went for the sunrise and sunset, etc - using warm colors to depict summer, but I decided to use water and colder colors, like blues and whites to make it stand out!
> I'm pretty happy w my decision and entry ^-^



These are all so beautiful!

Tfw everyone ignores your writing entry and your pics of your cats with a watermelon ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> So I have finally submitted my entry!
> These were some of the ones I was considering:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Honorable mentions
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140769
> View attachment 140770
> View attachment 140768
> View attachment 140765
> View attachment 140766
> 
> 
> 
> But, this is one that I actually submitted!:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Entry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140767
> 
> 
> I wanted my entry to be a little different, you know?
> Most people went for the sunrise and sunset, etc - using warm colors to depict summer, but I decided to use water and colder colors, like blues and whites to make it stand out!
> I'm pretty happy w my decision and entry ^-^



These are all so beautiful!

Tfw everyone ignores your writing entry and your pics of your cats with a watermelon ;-;


----------



## Jacob

kayleee said:


> Out of curiosity, have you submitted a drawing yet? I saw your Popsicle drawing and the one of the tiki head thing, and I was wondering which one you chose! They both looked great!



I did not submit the drawing yet, I actually started a new one!
Itll likely be finished by tomorrow night ^-^



Magic Marshmallow said:


> These are all so beautiful!
> 
> Tfw everyone ignores your writing entry and your pics of your cats with a watermelon ;-;



Thank you so much!!!
And I actually really liked ur cat pictures, but my wifi was all wonky so it didnt submit my comment TT.TT I honestly thought they were the cutest entries <3

And I havent really read any stories, I dont have enough free time  Im sure it was great tho!!


----------



## mintellect

Jacob_lawall said:


> I did not submit the drawing yet, I actually started a new one!
> Itll likely be finished by tomorrow night ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> And I actually really liked ur cat pictures, but my wifi was all wonky so it didnt submit my comment TT.TT I honestly thought they were the cutest entries <3
> 
> And I havent really read any stories, I dont have enough free time  Im sure it was great tho!!



Thank you very much ^*^


----------



## kayleee

Jacob_lawall said:


> I did not submit the drawing yet, I actually started a new one!
> Itll likely be finished by tomorrow night ^-^



Oh nice! Im looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## ZetaFunction

I look over all of the art shared, and it makes me realize how horrible I am at making it x~x
This is what I submitted:



 At least I have a chance with my writing entry


----------



## Vizionari

Vizionari said:


> Here's the photo I submitted:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Vizionari said:


> Art entry I just submitted...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Vizionari said:


> I finally finished my writing entry, I had a hard time fitting it into the maximum limit, but I managed to get the story to _exactly_ 2,000 words  Here it is, brace yourself though, it's pretty long.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Fire Inside You
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has a flame of talent inside of them. Some have embraced their flame so much, to the point of where the flames become real. Over time, they developed to become magical users of their fire and are called "fire wielders," who are able to control and manipulate fire. Everyone was in awe with them. Though over time, the fire wielders became prideful and arrogant of their abilities, looking down at humans who didn't possess their power, leaving regular people to become resentful towards them. Eventually the two groups began to dispute, and peace seemed to have disappeared.
> 
> ❦               ❦                ❦
> 
> One summer afternoon, inside of a small home, a young girl was playing piano. Her fingers danced across the keyboard as easily as if a person was walking. The song ended on a sweet-sounding harmony.
> 
> "That was lovely, Willow," an adult said, applauding her performance.
> 
> "Um, thanks, mom," the girl replied quietly, putting away her music. "But that was just a practice. Nothing big."
> 
> "You're too modest," her mother retorted. "Wait, where are you going? Oh! Are you going to call any of your friends or schoolmates?
> 
> "No," Willow responded callously. "I'll just head up my room to read." Her heart sank every time her parents mentioned friends.
> 
> Willow's mom frowned. "Honey, aren't you going to do anything...exciting this summer? Summer is practically a window of opportunities! You could go to the park, or swim, or play with your friends. Lots of things with your friends!"
> 
> "Except I don't have any real friends," Willow said glumly. "My class is full of fire wielders. They think their fire abilities are so great, and I'm just a normal kid. How can I make friends when I'm just...me?"
> 
> "...You're more than just you! I just want you to do something this summer," she said. "In fact, I have just the thing for you."
> 
> She pulled out a flyer and handed it to Willow. Willow took the flyer and read it.
> 
> "Camp Hearth, the perfect summer camp for...fire wielders? Mom, this is for fire wielders!"
> 
> "That's not what it says. It's a place meant for the alliance of both groups."
> 
> "But this is obviously targeted for fire wielders! Why would I want to go to a place like this?!"
> 
> "It's not about that, Willow," her mom said. "It says there it's to showcase the burning passion of talent and magic!"
> 
> "Obviously directed towards showcasing fire magic. See, there's even an 'initiation of worthiness' before you're even considered a camper at Camp Hearth!"
> 
> "Which is exactly what you're going to be doing tomorrow!" Willow's mom exclaimed. "I've already signed you up, and since you're so exceptionally talented at music, that's what you're going to do for Camp Hearth's initiation!"
> 
> Willow nearly fell. "I'm...going to be initiated? People will be watching?" She couldn't believe her mom was making her do this.
> 
> "It'll be fine. Just...pretend I'm the only one there watching you. Pay no heed to the judges."
> 
> Willow merely sat on the floor and sighed.
> 
> ❦                 ❦                ❦
> 
> In the car, Willow hummed to herself a comforting song, "Summertime." Willow had secretly started to teach herself how to sing, but the only audience to hear her voice was herself. She dreaded heading to this summer camp. She couldn't believe that she had passed the initiation even though she showed no fire magic (she had just played the piano), and now she was going to be the most bullied camper at Camp Hearth.
> 
> The car pulled up to a small clearing in a cedar forest. Willow looked out the window. An arch with a sign read: "Welcome to Camp Hearth". In the distance, she saw several cabins and buildings surrounded by grass and picnic tables. Campers showed off their fiery powers.
> 
> Willow stepped out of the car. The trunk opened, and her mother took out several bags, which contained her clothes and a sleeping bag, and handed them to Willow.
> 
> "This is it. Have fun!" her mom exclaimed. The parents of the other campers glanced at them oddly.
> 
> "I...will."
> 
> Her mom started the engine. The car groaned and rumbled, then turned around and headed back down the road as Willow watched.
> 
> "Bye..."
> 
> ❦                 ❦                ❦
> 
> Willow walked into the campgrounds, hoping to avoid any of the campers. She heard the crackling of fire as someone threw flames over her head, laughter sounding after.
> 
> She walked up to a cabin door and opened it. Willow tossed her stuff at the nearest bunk bed and threw herself against the mattress, sighing.
> 
> "Can I join you?"
> 
> Willow looked up and saw a girl about her age walk into the cabin. She looked at Willow and smiled.
> 
> "Um, sure."
> 
> The girl tossed her stuff at the bunk next to Willow. "Are you a fire wielder?"
> 
> "Well...no."
> 
> The girl was silent for a moment, then shrugged and grinned. "Oh, ok. I'm Mana. What's your name?"
> 
> "Willow."
> 
> "Nice to meet you, Willow!"
> 
> "You, too," Willow replied, surprised by the girl's kindness.
> 
> "Come on," Mana said invitingly, "let's go to the welcoming barbecue!"
> 
> "Um, ok."
> 
> ❦                 ❦                ❦
> 
> The scent of barbecue wafted through camp. Willow and Mana ate on a nearby bench. Willow enjoyed her burger's succulent taste. She looked up and saw a large torch set up in the center of the campgrounds. It seemed to be set for a special occasion.
> 
> Willow was enjoying her food until a group of boys walked up to her.
> 
> "Yo, want to show us some fire tricks or something?" they taunted. Willow looked away shamefully. Mana put her burger down and glared at the boys.
> 
> "You guys stay away from her!"
> 
> The boys looked at each other and laughed. The tallest one snatched Willow's plate away from her. He put his hand over the plate and in a matter of seconds the flames disintegrated the dish into a pile of ashes. Willow's eyes became misty. Mana stood up and faced the boys.
> 
> "Leave her alone!"
> 
> "What, do you want hot sauce with your burger, too?" one of them sneered. His fists steamed with smoke.
> 
> Mana turned her palms up and fire rose from them. "Not unless you want some."
> 
> The boys glanced at each other. "Come on, let's get out of here." They chortled as they left. Willow wiped her face.
> 
> Mana turned to Willow. "Come on," she said sympathetically, "let's go get you another hot dog."
> 
> ❦                 ❦                ❦
> 
> Nightfall arrived. The campers gathered near the large platform where the torch was set up, watching a tall man step onto the platform.
> 
> "Welcome to Camp Hearth! I'm Matthew," the man said. "Tonight will be quite a special night. As you can see, we have a huge torch set up right in front of us."
> 
> He pointed to the black bowl-like structure.
> 
> "But, this torch isn't just any old torch. Only blue fire will light this torch. Once the torch has been lit, a surprise will begin! But no known fire wielder has been able to create blue fire...until tonight.
> 
> "Tonight, we will call each of you up to the platform and have you perform a feat similar to what you did during your initiation. You can only light the torch when the torch recognizes...a true fire, to say the least. So do your best when you are called up. Now, let us begin!"
> 
> And so the event began. Willow watched as one by one the campers were called to the platform. There were spectacular feats; one camper balanced a plate on his nose and lit it on fire while juggling flames; another created images of animals out of smoke. One even twirled a fiery ribbon around her as she danced. Willow felt her stomach twist into a knot. She wasn't a fire wielder; she could never perform such acts. Why was she even accepted here in the first place? The torch stayed unlit, not even acknowledging that all of this was happening.
> 
> The campers became impatient of the torch, perplexed that nothing was happening. As a fire wielder named Perry stepped down from the stage, Matthew quickly called the next camper. "Miss Willow, please come on up."
> 
> Willow's heart gave a sudden jolt. She was up already? The campers mumbled to each other curiously.
> 
> Willow stepped out of the crowd and out onto the platform. The crowd watched her with dubious eyes. "Is she a fire wielder?" she heard someone mumble. Matthew smiled at her.
> 
> "What are you going to do for us tonight, Miss Willow?"
> 
> Willow sweated. "Well, for my initiation I played piano."
> 
> The crowd jeered at her, some yelling, "You're just wasting our time!"
> 
> "Quiet!" Matthew shouted. The campers settled down reluctantly.
> 
> A staff member pushed a piano onto the platform. Matthew gestured Willow to the piano. "Well then, whenever you're ready, please begin."
> 
> Willow, trembling, sat in front of the piano. How did she ever get stuck in this mess? Playing piano in front of a couple hundred fire wielders? What a joke she would become! She felt her eyes become wet. Then
> she heard something in her head.
> 
> "The point of Camp Hearth is to showcase the burning passion of talent and magic," she heard her mother say. "The alliance of both."
> 
> Willow, remembering this, felt better. She glanced into the crowd, and in the midst she saw Mana smiling at her. Willow, knowing what she was going to do, took a deep breath, and began to play.
> 
> The melody started low, then it took a slow, yet suspenseful ascend in A minor. Her mouth opened.
> 
> "Summertime," she started to sing, "and the livin' is easy..."
> 
> The campers at first were uninterested, but upon hearing her melodious voice, began to watch attentively in awe as the tune of "Summertime" swept over their ears. This person, one who couldn't make a single flame appear in her hands, they thought, played with such passion and beauty, and her voice was soothing and full of tone.
> 
> As she played, Willow felt warm with comfort and joy as the music was at her fingertips. She continued to sing "Summertime", singing the phrases as if they were her own. This, this was what she truly enjoyed doing, sharing her own music and passion with those around her, hoping they would feel the same joy inside.
> 
> Suddenly, the campers gasped as Willow began to glow and shimmer. Willow, too, noticed, but she couldn't stop. Instead, she felt warmer, and played and sang with even greater joy. A spark of light rose from Willow, and floated over to the torch. The spark shimmered, and a small blue flame ignited.
> 
> More sparks rose from Willow and came to join the first one. They all landed on the torch and rejoiced in blue flares. Soon, the torch was lit with waves of blue fire, and Willow sang, "Summertime....." The last notes of the song ended. Willow got up timidly.
> 
> The campers, silent for a few moments, erupted in cheers and joyous applause. Mana shouted, "You did it, Willow!"
> 
> Afterwards, there were questions thrown around all at once. "How did she do it? Why didn't it work with us? How can a non-fire wielder light the torch?"
> 
> Matthew joined Willow on the platform, applauding, then lifted his hand in silence. Then he spoke.
> 
> "Miss Willow here has showed us something we all have forgotten over these years. The torch recognized Willow's burning passion for music as its fuel. It is passion and motivation that sparks our fire. Only one who truly embraces their fire can spark a special kind of flame, the one you see burning in this torch right now. With that said..."
> 
> Suddenly, the sky erupted with colorful sparkles and stars. The fireworks burned and filled the night sky with brightness.
> 
> As Willow watched the fireworks, she felt blissful. For the first time, she felt accepted and appreciated. Maybe she would enjoy this summer camp. Willow felt herself glow warm with pride and touched where her heart was, feeling it burn with the fire inside of her.



Just a look over of all my entries :x


----------



## kayleee

Vizionari said:


> Just a look over of all my entries :x



Your art entry is super cute! Nice work


----------



## ReXyx3

Here's my photo submission! ^-^ :

To me, summer isn't a perfect picture.
Summer is going to the beach at 12pm because you slept in late and had to sit in traffic for over and hour. Summer is full of sand that feels like lava and salty oceans that chill you to the bone until you finally take that dunk. It's about spending your day crowded with namless faces, colorful umbrellas, watermelon slushies and seagulls who try and steal your sandwiches. My summer leaves me breathless with it's rushed imperfections and empty skies filled with nothing but the blaring sun. This stolen moment is my summer. 

_"Keep calm and Chive On"_​


----------



## Jacob

ReXyx3 said:


> Here's my photo submission! ^-^ :
> 
> To me, summer isn't a perfect picture.
> Summer is going to the beach at 12pm because you slept in late and had to sit in traffic for over and hour. Summer is full of sand that feels like lava and salty oceans that chill you to the bone until you finally take that dunk. It's about spending your day crowded with namless faces, colorful umbrellas, watermelon slushies and seagulls who try and steal your sandwiches. My summer leaves me breathless with it's rushed imperfections and empty skies filled with nothing but the blaring sun. This stolen moment is my summer.
> 
> _"Keep calm and Chive On"_​



nice caption ^-^


----------



## ReXyx3

Jacob_lawall said:


> nice caption ^-^



Thank you. 



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Not my official entry, will likely submit something else, but:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ice cream cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh I don't even think it's summery enough... I mean ice cream is summery but the pic doesn't scream 'summer' to me... wanted to take a pic of the pool by my house but we probably won't be able to go before the deadline
> Suggestions?
> 
> And yes, this is my cat, Elsie.
> And no, we didn't actually give her the ice cream. Chocolate is very bad for cats!



Sorry to stalk but your kitty is so cuutee!!!<3


----------



## Rasha

Vizionari said:


> Just a look over of all my entries :x



your work is fantastic! good luck to you gurl~ 

*quoting entries fail lol omg*


----------



## Ragdoll

Ragdoll said:


> i gave in my final entry ;a;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are my twin ocs representing the two major reactions of the general public to the summer heat; you either suffer in the heat, or you have fun with it ~



last entry before fire fest ends; it's a photography entry. too bad i never had the time to write up a story ;n;



Spoiler









In my area, summer is when the sun is almost always out and, because of that, rain-showers are constant. Most flowers have already bloomed since spring, yet summer is what makes them grow even more beautiful. This is what summer is about. Some people go outside to have fun; others go outside to just be outside. It's when we witness the best that nature has to give. Flowers are everywhere, and so is summer.

cheesy caption, i know XD i love nature~


----------



## Jacob

Ragdoll said:


> last entry before fire fest ends; it's a photography entry. too bad i never had the time to write up a story ;n;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my area, summer is when the sun is almost always out and, because of that, rain-showers are constant. Most flowers have already bloomed since spring, yet summer is what makes them grow even more beautiful. This is what summer is about. Some people go outside to have fun; others go outside to just be outside. It's when we witness the best that nature has to give. Flowers are everywhere, and so is summer.
> 
> cheesy caption, i know XD i love nature~



that is a beautiful pic


----------



## Satu

Ahhh omg I had so many difficulties when drawing this! Sai not working, charger not working, drawing board not working... I wanted this to be better but I'm just so done so it's ready now haha 



Spoiler


----------



## Heyden

I should start something soon lol


----------



## Ragdoll

Jacob_lawall said:


> that is a beautiful pic



thank you ~ your photos are beautiful as well<3


----------



## Jacob

Ok, this is another drawing I did for the contest!
I may actually submit this?



Spoiler:  Fineapple



Resizing it bigger makes it blurry TT.TT


----------



## ForestSparkle

Just submitted this weird thing for the writing one. Took me forever to write this, since I have insane writer's block every time I write. >_> It just got in with 800 words.


Spoiler: The Little Flower



The morning was cloudy and fresh. The town was silent except for the cooing of the wind; summer rains brought no birds. Creeping out from behind the low clouds, the sun beamed approvingly onto thousands of gardens, gently caressing the glittering dew with light as they held steadfastly onto the grass.
Cozily situated in one of these grassy gardens was a glasshouse, sprinkled slightly with rain from the nightly showers. From inside of the glasshouse, a little flower thought this tiny, temporary addition to the view made it all the better - the rain sparkled like millions of minute jewels on the panes. The little flower decided to treasure the scene dearly.

"Good morning, my flowers. I do so hope you've been having enough sleep!" chortled Mrs Davies as she gingerly opened 
the glasshouse door.
At the sound of Mrs Davies, the little flower cheered in delight along with its peers, and profusely greeted her. However, this was only met by a sneer from its neighbouring flower.
Plodding around the area, the kindly old lady scanned each plant with knowing eyes. She commented with content on how tall they were getting and soon she proceeded to discard of wilting blooms.

"The grandchildren are going to the zoo today," she reported; Mrs Davies loved telling the flowers about the grandchildren. "And afterwards they are coming over for dinner."
Peering meticulously around the glasshouse once more, she left, satisfied.

The shutting of the door spurred a buzz of conversation. Curiously observing the outside world, the timid little flower did not dare join in. It overheard several not-so engrossing conversations: Gossip about a famous rose, a height comparison, and several debates about who Mrs Davies loved the most in the glasshouse. Listening to its neighbour moan about how it was being confined and longed for the cool outdoor air caused the little flower to chuckle. 

Aware of this, the neighbour asked, "Why do you find my imprisonment so amusing?" 

Meekly, the little flower explained that it personally would never want to leave such a safe haven as the glasshouse to adventure into the wilderness.

After a period of confusion, the smirking neighbour turned away.

~~~

Midday was the little flower's favourite time. Like a slick blanket, rain smothered the streets. The soft pattering of the downfall was soothing. Somewhere, somehow, a single sparrow could be heard singing. Watching in alarm as a spider gorged on a fly in its silky web, the little flower averted its gaze onto the chattering plants it lived with. It decided to summon the courage to hold a discussion. Lifting its delicate head, it mumbled that Through the Looking Glass was proof that flowers could talk to humans.

Someone stared dubiously, then burst into cackling laughter. "Through the Looking Glass is a fictional story which was written too long ago to prove anything."

"Adding onto this, when Mrs Davies was actually reading it to us, she did say that it was a shame that we couldn't talk to her like the flowers could talk to Alice." Giggled another.

A third flower sighed, "Sometimes I worry for people's common sense in here. I think we all need some fresh air, especially the little theorist down here."

Proud of its brave achievement, the little flower once again ignored its peers. An hour felt like a year to it as the lazy time passed by like a sailboat on a lake.

~~~

Finally, the evening arrived, along with two rosy-cheeked children. They strolled out into the garden, yawned, and fixated on the plastic dolls and trucks strewn carelessly onto the agitated grass. Despite the attractiveness of the toys, however, the third child which came was far more interested in the glasshouse, which was now layered with raindrops.

"Grandma, I want to look at the pretty flowers inside the glasshouse!" the child exclaimed, pushing her nose up against the glass. Her inquisitive eyes met with the little flower and lit up like two azure stars. "Oh, grandma, I also know what I want for my birthday!"

The little flower was terrified.

~~~

A few days later, a young woman arrived Mrs Davies' house.

"Mum, I'm here to pick up Lottie's flower." she called as she briskly knocked at the door.

A woeful, strained answer replied, "Why, I'm afraid it wilted the day after she came over. I'm sorry I couldn't tell you. Hold on, I'll just get a different one instead."

Grumbling, the young woman tapped her shoes on the dull stones and glanced at the silvery summer sky.

Mrs Davies finally came, opening the door cautiously with a scarlet hothouse flower in hand. "I am truly sorry about that. I hope she likes this little dearie instead." Smiling in sorrow, she held out the plant. "I think the other one must have withered in shock."


----------



## mintellect

ReXyx3 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to stalk but your kitty is so cuutee!!!<3



Thank youuuuu


----------



## himeki

This is my photography entry! I wont type the description up yet, but I'll add it later


----------



## DaCoSim

Satu said:


> Ahhh omg I had so many difficulties when drawing this! Sai not working, charger not working, drawing board not working... I wanted this to be better but I'm just so done so it's ready now haha
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This is so soooo cute!!!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Last but not least, here's my writing entry.
I thought this would be the easiest to do, since I like to write, but it ended up being the hardest. :| I'm not super happy with the way it turned out, but eh.


Spoiler: Ripples



It was tradition for the graduate class of Middleton High School to break into the town’s public pool on the hottest day of the summer, and this year was no different.

Anna was not a party person. Crowds? No thanks. Drunken crowds of people she sort-of knew? Even worse. The only reason she had agreed to go was so her best friend Casey would get off her back about it. The girl was relentless when she wanted something, and she had wanted Anna to go, if only so the entire graduating class could be together one last time. Casey was a sucker for sentimental junk like that. So here she was, towel in hand, walking the streets of Middleton at 12:30 in the morning, about to commit a B&E with fifty-odd other students.

Whispered giggles echoed through the calm night as tipsy students headed towards the Middleton Public Pool, lugging coolers full of ‘juice’ and inflatable rafts. The boldest of the group were already climbing over the fence, ready to pick the lock for the rest of the teens looking on from below. Trailing behind, Anna watched the faces of her classmates. They were all smiling, happy, excited. Wasn’t anyone afraid they were going to get caught? As if reading her mind, Casey grabbed her sleeve.

“Just try to relax, Anna, seriously. We’re not going to get caught! You _know_ all of the teachers know this happens every year, and nobody ever tries to stop it. It’s tradition! I bet they all did it too. So have fun!” Without waiting for a response, Casey took off sprinting towards the gate. Anna let out one last sigh before giving chase.

Anna was still worried. There was a first time for everything, and if they were going to be caught, with her luck this would be the year it would happen. Anna wasn’t about to forfeit her future for a pool party she didn’t even want to be at. And yet, here she was. Too late to back out now that everyone had seen her. She wasn’t about to leave her classmates with the impression she was a flake.

The Middleton Public Pool was the pride of the tiny town. Spanning half a football field, with bridges, diving boards & slides, there was no better place to cool off in the summer months. Nestled in the middle of lush Abbey Park, it was also totally isolated, making it the perfect place to hold a party. The whispering turned to shouting, whooping & splashing as she drew near, tugging on the shoulder straps of her one-piece. One more night, and she’d be done with high school forever.

By the time Anna caught up to Casey, she had already shed her clothes and grabbed a drink from one of the many coolers lying around. Once again, Casey echoed her thoughts.

“Come on, slowpoke. One more night and you’re free to do whatever you want with your life sans high school friends.” Handing her drink to Anna, she ran through the now-open gate, diving gracefully into the pool to join the swarm of students dancing to some song with a booming base.

Anna took a deep breath. Everything was going to be just fine. She stuck the can in Casey’s sneaker, stripped down to her bathing suit, stepped through the gate, and jumped.

Eyes closed, completely submerged, Anna took a minute to absorb the muffled thundering music and the sensation of dozens of bodies creating slow-motion waves underwater before breaking the surface. Floating away from the crowd, Anna saw a few of her friends and started swimming towards them. Maybe tonight wouldn’t be so bad after all.

She spent a somewhat enjoyable hour chatting with her friends & floating about on pool noodles. The pool was spacious, so they weren’t crowded; it was only the nagging worry of being caught that prevented her from having fun. With a quick goodbye to her friends, she got out of the pool. Maybe some air and a drink would help calm her nerves. Searching through the coolers, she found a pop and wandered over to an empty corner in front of the changing rooms. She’d only been there a few minutes when Randy approached her.

“What’s up?” He asked. She shrugged. “Can I sit with you for a bit?” She gave him a one-over. He didn’t seem _that_ drunk, and he didn’t seem to be trying to hit on her. She gave a small nod, and he took a seat beside her.

Randy was the guy you pictured the head cheerleader dating. He was athletic, handsome & popular. He’d been in a few of her classes, and they’d talked occasionally, but they weren’t exactly friends.

“Having fun?” He asked. She shrugged again, sipping her pop. ‘Fun’ seemed a bit too extreme for the emotions she was feeling. “I noticed you before the party, you know. You looked… uneasy.”

“I wasn’t… I mean…” Anna faded out as she attempted to save face, failing miserably. “I just hate parties.”

“I know what you mean.” Randy said, leaning back against the wall. “Crystal loves parties, but I just feel weird and uncomfortable, y’know?” Crystal was Randy’s girlfriend. Not the head cheerleader, but pretty & popular, as you’d expect. “She’s an extrovert, I’m an introvert. But I try to go with the flow, yeah?” Anna nodded once more. “I get the feeling that’s not the only thing bothering you, though.”

How could he tell? She barely knew him. But she wasn’t exactly hiding her anxiety all that well. “I just don’t want tonight to ruin everything I’ve worked for, that’s all.”

He looked at her for a long moment, then started to laugh. Maybe he was more intoxicated than she’d thought at first glance. “So you’re a worrywart, then.” She started to protest, but she’d barely opened her mouth before he interrupted, waving his hands as he spoke. “Anna, the future hasn’t even started yet. This is still high school. Do you think the graduating class has been able to break into the pool every year without anybody getting suspicious? It’s just another game, a controlled event. Like everything has been in our lives up until now. If you can’t take a risk even when there’s a safety net below you, what future is there to protect?”

She pulled her knees up to her chest. “So you’re a risk-taker, then. You and I just have different perspectives. To me, if I take a risk and fail, I could lose it all. At least this way, even if my future isn’t quite as exciting, it still exists, no?”

“To me, that’s not an existence worth living, but that’s just my two cents. We can agree to disagree.” He turned to look at the crowd still dancing away, Crystal in the middle of it dancing with her equally pretty & popular friends.

“I bet I can predict your life right now. University, job, marriage, kids, retirement, death. Not bad things, but where’s the adventure? Where’s travelling, meeting new people, experiencing different ways of life? You don’t just learn at university, you know. You’re at a turning point in your life, Anna! Make it count.”

OK, he was definitely drunk. Anna was saved from responding by Casey flopping from the pool in front of her.

“You ready to go, Anna? I promised you I’d only make you stay for a couple of hours, and I’m keeping my word!” She stood up, saying a quick goodbye to Randy before leaving.

She pondered his words while they got dressed outside the gate. “That’s not an existence worth living.” Was it really that bad to be cautious, to not take risks, to always play it safe? Was she missing out? Was she going to miss out her entire life? But she was only seventeen. She had lots of time to explore… but what if time wasn’t the enemy?

She didn’t know if she could change who she was, but she could certainly try to be a bit more daring… right?

Casey turned to face her. “Ready to go?”

Anna smiled, then did a cannonball into the pool, clothes and all.


----------



## lizzy541

here's my writing entry !! i like how it came out, although it definitely could have been better. i procrastinated though and this is what i ended up with. 


Spoiler:  The Legend of The Star Festival



This is the legend of The Star Festival, a holiday held amongst villagers. Mayors and players alike have theorized about this event but have never seen it happen. However over the years, information has been collected about the festival from animals that take part in it. 
The town of Nova had always been known for it?s cozy feeling and welcoming atmosphere that explained why it was the home of The Star Festival. It was the one day of the year where animals could see their old friends and gossip about how their lives had been beneath the warm starry August skies.  The tradition began many years ago, when one of the first towns was built, Nova. Rumor is that it began back in 2002. Many of the animals that made this such a widely known event no longer lived near Nova, in fact they had moved on to bigger and better things far, far away.  The event itself had become known as The Star Festival as it was always held beneath the stars of Nova, a town deep in the forest.
Each year, a train coming from across the bridge would carry dozens of other animals that were all coming to Nova to enjoy the festivities. Even Porter, the monkey who drove the train, was known to be a party animal. Only about 10 animals lived in Nova, while the rest of the animals attending came from over the bridge and through the tunnel. The tradition had begun with just Nova, but as animals moved to other towns news began to spread. More and more villagers showed up every year. Some say it would see over 300 familiar and unfamiliar faces. Everyone had his or her calendars marked for this event and no one missed it for the world, aside from those who had moved to towns that were a long travel. However, some villagers from far away occasionally moved back to enjoy the festivities once again. They always say they miss going to the festival and move closer in order to attend. In fact, Annalise had once lived on an island south of Nova but had moved into town not long after she attended the festival. Cookie and Fang were two animals that were deeply missed in the time they were away. They were a part of the first festival and many following, but had decided together that they wanted to see new things and left Nova. There were rumors that they would return this year for good though. Tortimer, an old turtle who was once the Mayor of Nova, had left for retirement on the island south of Nova, but still came to enjoy the festival. The festival was a time where old faces reappeared, and new faces showed up. 
There was much preparation to do for this event though; one of the most difficult was making sure that their Mayor was out of town on this day. Nova?s new mayor wasn?t an animal, and of course the festival was meant for animals only. In prior years, there were humans living in town amongst the animals but were never in town of the days of the festival. It has always been a secret and no one wanted to change that. They had to make sure Redd; a sly fox would set up his shop in town that day too. He always sold fireworks and glow sticks, and sometimes tickets used to redeem prizes. Merengue who lived in a town called Sakura had offered to come and open a dessert stand as well. She was known for her baking, and even her appearance resembled a delectable dessert!
Mabel and Sable always came into town and sold shirts and designs that were ?iconic? as they called them. Gracie, an eccentric giraffe, sometimes joined them and sold the designs that were in her fashion lines. This year, her assistant Labelle was coming with her own line of accessories to sell. The most exciting attendee was KK Slider, who provided the music. He was a famous musician yet he always made time to come to the festival and play some tunes. Overall, the event was a time where every animal came together to make unforgettable memories. 
The festival started around 8pm just as the sun set. In the day leading up, the villagers of Nova would string lights across the trees and decorate the town. They would bring out special flowers grown for the event too. They would build signs to help foreign animals get through town. Sometimes they would pool their bells together to get a custom cutout standee. By the time everyone had arrived, the town was glowing and had never looked more beautiful. 
As the last train arrived, the town was bustling with animals of all species. There were cats, deer, wolves, frogs? and any animal you could imagine. Isabelle, the Mayor?s assistant was the hostess. She stood near the tree with bells tied to her ears and collar. Shaking her head, the bells began to chime and gathered everyone?s attention.
?Attention everyone! We have a lot of activities planned, but for now everyone can catch up with their friends,? She called out as everyone looked at her. Not long after, the events began. There was a bug-off, a fishing tourney, balloon popping, Hide and Seek, even a maze! The winners were all given prizes to go home with to boast about to their neighbors. It was a night of fun, laughter, and friendship.  As the dawn began to close in around 6 am, many animals went home. Goodbyes were sad, but everyone knew they would return next year for even more fun.  
What happens during the festival itself is unclear, because it is forbidden to speak of it to anyone that wasn?t an animal. Not much more about the festival in general is known either, because of this reason. It is a tradition that will hopefully last for many years to come though, because it brings joy into all animals? lives every year.


----------



## The Pennifer

lizzy541 said:


> here's my writing entry !! i like how it came out, although it definitely could have been better. i procrastinated though and this is what i ended up with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  The Legend of The Star Festival
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legend of The Star Festival, a holiday held amongst villagers. Mayors and players alike have theorized about this event but have never seen it happen. However over the years, information has been collected about the festival from animals that take part in it.
> The town of Nova had always been known for it?s cozy feeling and welcoming atmosphere that explained why it was the home of The Star Festival. It was the one day of the year where animals could see their old friends and gossip about how their lives had been beneath the warm starry August skies.  The tradition began many years ago, when one of the first towns was built, Nova. Rumor is that it began back in 2002. Many of the animals that made this such a widely known event no longer lived near Nova, in fact they had moved on to bigger and better things far, far away.  The event itself had become known as The Star Festival as it was always held beneath the stars of Nova, a town deep in the forest.
> Each year, a train coming from across the bridge would carry dozens of other animals that were all coming to Nova to enjoy the festivities. Even Porter, the monkey who drove the train, was known to be a party animal. Only about 10 animals lived in Nova, while the rest of the animals attending came from over the bridge and through the tunnel. The tradition had begun with just Nova, but as animals moved to other towns news began to spread. More and more villagers showed up every year. Some say it would see over 300 familiar and unfamiliar faces. Everyone had his or her calendars marked for this event and no one missed it for the world, aside from those who had moved to towns that were a long travel. However, some villagers from far away occasionally moved back to enjoy the festivities once again. They always say they miss going to the festival and move closer in order to attend. In fact, Annalise had once lived on an island south of Nova but had moved into town not long after she attended the festival. Cookie and Fang were two animals that were deeply missed in the time they were away. They were a part of the first festival and many following, but had decided together that they wanted to see new things and left Nova. There were rumors that they would return this year for good though. Tortimer, an old turtle who was once the Mayor of Nova, had left for retirement on the island south of Nova, but still came to enjoy the festival. The festival was a time where old faces reappeared, and new faces showed up.
> There was much preparation to do for this event though; one of the most difficult was making sure that their Mayor was out of town on this day. Nova?s new mayor wasn?t an animal, and of course the festival was meant for animals only. In prior years, there were humans living in town amongst the animals but were never in town of the days of the festival. It has always been a secret and no one wanted to change that. They had to make sure Redd; a sly fox would set up his shop in town that day too. He always sold fireworks and glow sticks, and sometimes tickets used to redeem prizes. Merengue who lived in a town called Sakura had offered to come and open a dessert stand as well. She was known for her baking, and even her appearance resembled a delectable dessert!
> Mabel and Sable always came into town and sold shirts and designs that were ?iconic? as they called them. Gracie, an eccentric giraffe, sometimes joined them and sold the designs that were in her fashion lines. This year, her assistant Labelle was coming with her own line of accessories to sell. The most exciting attendee was KK Slider, who provided the music. He was a famous musician yet he always made time to come to the festival and play some tunes. Overall, the event was a time where every animal came together to make unforgettable memories.
> The festival started around 8pm just as the sun set. In the day leading up, the villagers of Nova would string lights across the trees and decorate the town. They would bring out special flowers grown for the event too. They would build signs to help foreign animals get through town. Sometimes they would pool their bells together to get a custom cutout standee. By the time everyone had arrived, the town was glowing and had never looked more beautiful.
> As the last train arrived, the town was bustling with animals of all species. There were cats, deer, wolves, frogs? and any animal you could imagine. Isabelle, the Mayor?s assistant was the hostess. She stood near the tree with bells tied to her ears and collar. Shaking her head, the bells began to chime and gathered everyone?s attention.
> ?Attention everyone! We have a lot of activities planned, but for now everyone can catch up with their friends,? She called out as everyone looked at her. Not long after, the events began. There was a bug-off, a fishing tourney, balloon popping, Hide and Seek, even a maze! The winners were all given prizes to go home with to boast about to their neighbors. It was a night of fun, laughter, and friendship.  As the dawn began to close in around 6 am, many animals went home. Goodbyes were sad, but everyone knew they would return next year for even more fun.
> What happens during the festival itself is unclear, because it is forbidden to speak of it to anyone that wasn?t an animal. Not much more about the festival in general is known either, because of this reason. It is a tradition that will hopefully last for many years to come though, because it brings joy into all animals? lives every year.


Another wonderful entry! I loved reading this too ... love Isabelle's bells ... lol ... and the party animals!
Good luck!


----------



## Zanessa

Got a job and can't do much more than what I have here //weeps


Spoiler: Oh lord











//lays down forever


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I did a quick doodle.


Spoiler: Beach!


----------



## doveling

*@megacabbage*
ahh wah that water looks fantastic!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

peoyne said:


> *@megacabbage*
> ahh wah that water looks fantastic!


Ha ha thank you! To be honest, I had no idea what I was doing. Glad you like it though!


----------



## lizzy541

i also have my art entry c: i don't really like how it came out at all, but i really didn't want to start over..
http://i.imgur.com/pNUISov.png it's bob with a lil glow stick.

everyone's entries are so amazing and then there is mine..


----------



## Locket

I just want to say before I never come back to this part of the forum:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## RhinoK

Spoiler: my trashy art










im trash
It's too 'Animal Crossing'
Anyway, it's supposed to be my mayor in a blue wetsuit.
I should change my hairstyle to a hair style that I can actually draw rip
Excuse the horrible background, I had something else planned


----------



## Togekid

RhinoK said:


> Spoiler: my trashy art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im trash
> It's too 'Animal Crossing'
> Anyway, it's supposed to be my mayor in a blue wetsuit.
> I should change my hairstyle to a hair style that I can actually draw rip
> Excuse the horrible background, I had something else planned



That's awesome!


----------



## mintellect

Alright, so I've decided to submit this as my photo:



Spoiler: Lame pic is lame








There's a lot of things I love about summer. Two of them are watermelon and ice cream (well in this case, sherbet). The Wattamelon Roll combines both. It's made of watermelon sherbet shaped to look like a watermelon, aswell as a lemon sherbet 'rind' and chocolate chip 'seeds'. It's a delicious summer treat.



I really wanted to take a picture of the pool by my house, but we can't go because we need a card to get in, and our card expired and they're giving us a hard time about getting a new one.


----------



## RhinoK

mayorjoe said:


> That's awesome!



Thankyou! It means a lot


----------



## lizzy541

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Alright, so I've decided to submit this as my photo:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lame pic is lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of things I love about summer. Two of them are watermelon and ice cream (well in this case, sherbet). The Wattamelon Roll combines both. It's made of watermelon sherbet shaped to look like a watermelon, aswell as a lemon sherbet 'rind' and chocolate chip 'seeds'. It's a delicious summer treat.


ahh that looks so good c:


----------



## tealeaps

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Alright, so I've decided to submit this as my photo:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lame pic is lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of things I love about summer. Two of them are watermelon and ice cream (well in this case, sherbet). The Wattamelon Roll combines both. It's made of watermelon sherbet shaped to look like a watermelon, aswell as a lemon sherbet 'rind' and chocolate chip 'seeds'. It's a delicious summer treat.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to take a picture of the pool by my house, but we can't go because we need a card to get in, and our card expired and they're giving us a hard time about getting a new one.



It looks really good ^^


----------



## mintellect

Thanks everyone  I've got all 3 embers in my hands now, time to buy my blue flame!


----------



## Zanessa

Photography entry. It isn't that great, but oh well.


----------



## Lancelot

Heres my entry ;u;







Spoiler: bigger













Spoiler



Its a load of things I like doing/ watching in summer in an animal crossing themed world.

There is dedenne and oshawott cause I like playing pokemon  and Ive been doing the black 2 challenge in the pokemon centre.

Splatoon's inkling there for obvious reasons.

Killua Zoldyck is the shirtless guy as I have been loving hunter x hunter.

The swimmer is part villager but also based off monkey d luffy, once again ofr obvious reasons. The shell he is holding is a tone dial from One Piece.

The light house is my favourite spot in my animal crossing town. 

There is Skull Kid behind the lighthouse because I plan on finishing majoras mask.

There is then hte town tree with chester in it, as he is one of my favourite villagers.

There is also a guardian from flight rising behind it as I have been playing that a lot this summer.

There is an ampharos in the lighthouse as a flashback to soul silver and the beach side town.

Its a sunny day as I enjoy going to the beach with my friends in the summer.



Im really annoyed cause its blurry .u.


----------



## Jacob

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Heres my entry ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Its a load of things I like doing/ watching in summer in an animal crossing themed world.
> 
> There is dedenne and oshawott cause I like playing pokemon  and Ive been doing the black 2 challenge in the pokemon centre.
> 
> Splatoon's inkling there for obvious reasons.
> 
> Killua Zoldyck is the shirtless guy as I have been loving hunter x hunter.
> 
> The swimmer is part villager but also based off monkey d luffy, once again ofr obvious reasons. The shell he is holding is a tone dial from One Piece.
> 
> The light house is my favourite spot in my animal crossing town.
> 
> There is Skull Kid behind the lighthouse because I plan on finishing majoras mask.
> 
> There is then hte town tree with chester in it, as he is one of my favourite villagers.
> 
> There is also a guardian from flight rising behind it as I have been playing that a lot this summer.
> 
> There is an ampharos in the lighthouse as a flashback to soul silver and the beach side town.
> 
> Its a sunny day as I enjoy going to the beach with my friends in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Im really annoyed cause its blurry .u.



oh wow. thats amazing.


----------



## Lancelot

Heres my photo





Spoiler: Reason



I took this photo as each summer me/my siblings and my best friend and his siblings go on a day trip to portsmouth
This photo is special to me as this is the last year we are going to be doing this and my eldest sister is going to university and my friends eldest sister is going to austria to be a nanny. It is important to me and it is a memento of all the trips we have shared over the past years and the boat is to show that no matter where we are in the world we will always me friends



- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> oh wow. thats amazing.



ty ;u; Its so blurry though so idk if its ok and if not then Dx


----------



## Shirohibiki

holy **** luffy that drawing is fantastic

rip me i finally drew mine, stayed up all night, took ~6 hours

i know i have no chance of winning because i dont line or color but lmao, i love it anyway


Spoiler: beach party










my character bridgette and her boyfriends relaxing at the beach. ian will probably pop out of his sandy tomb soon and punch edward in the face


----------



## 00jachna

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Luffy's entry



7.8/10

-IGN

(jk that is truly amazing)


----------



## mdchan

Changed my mind about sharing.


----------



## shuba

my pic submission.
holy jesus, i seriously cant write


----------



## riummi

shuba said:


> my pic submission.
> holy jesus, i seriously cant write



So cute ;A;


----------



## Lancelot

Shirohibiki said:


> holy **** luffy that drawing is fantastic
> 
> rip me i finally drew mine, stayed up all night, took ~6 hours
> 
> i know i have no chance of winning because i dont line or color but lmao, i love it anyway
> 
> 
> Spoiler: beach party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my character bridgette and her boyfriends relaxing at the beach. ian will probably pop out of his sandy tomb soon and punch edward in the face



Ty ;u; Yours is really amazing too

- - - Post Merge - - -



shuba said:


> my pic submission.
> holy jesus, i seriously cant write



Thats really good omg i_i

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> 7.8/10
> 
> -IGN
> 
> (jk that is truly amazing)



Ty buddy ;y;


----------



## Togekid

I'm gonna put my Art entry up here, because I know for a fact that I have no chance whatsoever in that aspect. 

It's my character in-between two summery things. So creative.


----------



## Melyora

Finally done!

I was away on holiday so I didn't have much time to finish it. Also made it my signature, hehehehe.

This is my art submission!


----------



## Lancelot

Melyora said:


> Finally done!
> 
> I was away on holiday so I didn't have much time to finish it. Also made it my signature, hehehehe.
> 
> This is my art submission!



WOOOAAAAAHHHH. THATS SO AWESOME :O


----------



## doveling

Melyora said:


> Finally done!
> 
> I was away on holiday so I didn't have much time to finish it. Also made it my signature, hehehehe.
> 
> This is my art submission!



THAT IS FANTASTIC!! AH
/resigns from the art contest/


----------



## Jacob

peoyne said:


> THAT IS FANTASTIC!! AH
> /resigns from the art contest/



literally stop


----------



## Melyora

Thanks so much for the kind words~! 

Don't resign, please! (O-O) I would feel reaaaaally bad! I'd love to see your work too!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I had to rush this art entry, just finished it. I recently got a tablet so trying to get use to it. ><;;


Spoiler:


----------



## Melyora

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I had to rush this art entry, just finished it. I recently got a tablet so trying to get use to it. ><;;
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Ohmygosh that is just beautiful! If this is rushed, I wonder how it looks when you take your time ~(*o*)~

How's your tablet? =) I have a small one, but it works brilliantly for me! Definitely better than only a mouse XD


----------



## mogyay

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I had to rush this art entry, just finished it. I recently got a tablet so trying to get use to it. ><;;
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



absolutely stunning! that drawing is just the representation of summer, amazing~~


----------



## mdchan

Everything looks so awesome!  The judges are gonna have a hard time with this one (though, I still do wish the art contest had a "digital" and "traditional" category split...oh, well.  Everything looks great)!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Melyora said:


> Ohmygosh that is just beautiful! If this is rushed, I wonder how it looks when you take your time ~(*o*)~
> 
> How's your tablet? =) I have a small one, but it works brilliantly for me! Definitely better than only a mouse XD


lol much better, thanks Melyora.

Its a Huion 1060pro, pretty big but so far I have only used one area to the right. My father insisted I get a large tablet, this is the largest I could afford. I heard some good reviews, along with a friend's recommendation. It's a pretty good tablet, but the driver acts up here and there at times which is pretty annoying but can be easily fixed.



mogyay said:


> absolutely stunning! that drawing is just the representation of summer, amazing~~


Thank you mogyay #^^#


----------



## Oblivia

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I had to rush this art entry, just finished it. I recently got a tablet so trying to get use to it. ><;;
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



I'm seriously dying over Tangy's face.  Great job!


----------



## WonderK

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I had to rush this art entry, just finished it. I recently got a tablet so trying to get use to it. ><;;
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Dang. Truly amazing talent. Good job!


----------



## Taj

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I had to rush this art entry, just finished it. I recently got a tablet so trying to get use to it. ><;;
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Victory. Stitches tho XD


----------



## mogyay

Spoiler







a few that didn't make the shortcut (although maybe slightly regretting it now)


----------



## Yumei

Spoiler: In case anyone wants to read some fan fiction <3



Summer Skye 

	“I am really looking forward to the upcoming fireworks show, teacup!” Tia chirped.
But even as she beamed at her best friend, her own smile dwindled.  Well, one can hardly blame her; a heartbroken Skye sat across from her, staring at nothing and aimlessly tracing her paw along the patterns of the patchwork table.
	Tia sighed and looked outside at the perfect picnic weather; the flowers sparkled and the trees were littered with cicadas.  Indoors, her phonograph overtook their cries.
	She breathed deeply, gathered her courage and spoke gently, “Skye, I’m not trying to lightly or temporarily cheer you up; I do want you to get better, but I know these things take time.  And if there’s anything at all I can—”
	“Tia, thank you, sweetie.” At this, she looked into the elephant’s hopeful eyes.  “I appreciate it…I’m really grateful, but now I’m making you sad, and even you can’t make tears into tea!  So I’ll be going now, sweetie.”  
	As the wolf quickly stepped towards the door, Tia gave her a hug.  “Well here—take this: 1000 Types of Clouds is quite enlightening!”   Tia sprang another smile and Skye couldn’t help but return it with a small one of her own while she pocketed the book.  She turned the handle and opened the door with a loud yelp.
	Immediately, Skye flushed with embarrassment and stammered, “Oh, I-I’m so terribly s-sorry, Kabuki.  Excuse me, sweetie.”
	With narrowed eyes, Kabuki watched her scamper away. “‘Sweetie?’ And I thought ‘airmail’ was annoying.” 
	“Kabuki, please excuse her—she’s not well.  Would you like some tea, teacup?”
	“What else, da~nya?” he grumbled as he took to the patchwork sofa.  “Gah, is she still pining for that guy?  He had the right attitude, but his house was a mess!”
	Briefly, Tia clenched the teacup and handed it over with a taut smile.  “Everyone has their own preferences,” she stated matter-of-factly.
	Kabuki sputtered, “It doesn’t—”  There was a rapping and the door swung open to an astronaut.
	Tia chimed, “Time for tea! Hello, Mayor! Kabuki dropped by so it’s a tea party, teacup!” 
	The Mayor replied, “I’m sorry to interrupt, but have you seen Skye?  I just heard a rumor that she’s moving!”
	Tia froze with shock, and though she began quietly, her voice crescendoed into a yell.  “Sh-she was j-just here.  This is the first I’ve heard of it.  Mayor.  Skye is not herself and I don’t know what to do!  And couldn’t have you stopped it?! Why oh WHY did you let Chief LEAVE?!”
	Suddenly, she swerved and bashed the phonograph.  The cicadas chorused as her own throat swelled and her heart sank.  She closed her eyes and softly meditated with a phrase learned from Francine: “I have to remind myself, I’m an elephant named Tia. A powerful elephant named Tia.”  The anger subsided, but tears welled and made everything blurry.  She didn’t want anyone to see her like this, and just as she was going to ask them to leave, the Mayor patted her shoulder.  
	“Tia, you are doing the best you can; that’s all any of us can do.”  
	Tia wiped her face and sighed.      
	“But this’s been an awful summer, right, Kabuki?” 
	“Really Mayor?  This time of the year is always like this.  Overpriced entertainment and sharks ruining the beaches.  Hot weather, hot tempers, and romantic flings that that don’t outlast the fireworks, da~nya.”
	Tia scrunched her trunk.  “Kabuki, summertime also brings special opportunities to be spent with friends.  It’s like Pinky says, ‘Time with friends is time well spent.’”
	Kabuki raised an eyebrow. “Oho so the other seasons aren’t friendly?  Gah, it would matter if you had friends.”
	“But Kabuki, we’re all friends, teacup!”
	For a moment, his expression softened but then he abruptly resumed his grumpy disposition.  In fact, he appeared to be even more bitter.  “Yeah.  Hey, I gotta go.  Later, da~nya.”
	After he left, the Mayor turned to Tia, but she insisted that she wanted to be alone.  So  the astronaut took one small step outside.
	“Hey Mayor, do me a favor da~nya!”
	“What now, Kabuki?!  Didn’t you cause enough damage?”
	“Me?!  YOU in that obnoxious outfit blurted out that Skye was moving!”
	“I…”
	“Anyway, deliver this to Tia.”
	“Her house. is. right. here.”
	“Gah, she’s mad at me.  Before the end of the day, okay.”
	“Okay…Mr. Bossy.”
	“Bossy?!  YOUR’E the Mayor, and—hey!  Mayor!  You can do it!”
	“…What?”
	“Like you said—the best we can, da~nya!  We’ve gotta make her happy—we’ve gotta convince Skye to stay!”
	“Yeah—make her happy and then she’ll stay!”
	Kabuki’s voice dropped and the sun dropped as they walked and whispered through the town.
	The next morning a jester staggered into The Roost and plopped down onto a seat with a yawn.
	“Usually, you only walk out of here like that.”
	“…Oh, morning, Francine.  I was just working late.”
	“You?  Working?  That’s a first.”  She took a sip and then scribbled and erased and scribbled before crumpling something up and starting over.
	“Francine.  What are you writing?”
	“A letter for Skye, imbecile.  That poor dear is frowning more than that sulky poof of a squirrel, and I’m debating if the truth will make it better…as I told you yesterday, I don’t want her to leave; who’ll water my garden?”
	“What truth?”
	She sipped and curled a smile.  That…that Chief didn’t like Skye.  Romantically.  Well, they weren’t an official couple, but everyone knew of her fondness for him.  He thinks he did her a kindness, but, well, this is how things are.  Oh, and poor Kabuki—but does anyone else have no idea?”
	At this the Mayor hastily removed the mask to stare down the rabbit’s smirk.  
	“Wait—what?”
	“Oh my!  What’s in this drink?  I’m all sentimental.  And Mayor, that is hush-hush.  Besides, don’t you have work to do?  Not much happens here, so the fireworks better be amazing.”
	“But what—”
	“Perhaps we should discuss how you snuck out of town last night.  Is that related to the new house plot, imbecile?  
	Brewster!  Seriously.  What do you put in this?”
	“…” 
	Francine sipped as the Mayor scurried out and bumped into Kabuki, who wanted to visit.  
	At the Mayor’s castle, the cat da~nyaed in surprise.  “Whoa, it’s a stinkin’ beach in here!  So you’re like the rest?  This is what summer means to you?”
	“I, uh, well…what does summer mean to you?”
	At this, Kabuki rumpled his eyebrows and stared until sweat dripped from his fur and he fake sneezed.  “I guess there’s no flinching with a mask on.  Whatever.  You’re just a cosplaying weirdo.”
	“Soooo, there is someone you’d like to impress?”
	“Gahaha, look at the time!  Keep working on the town, you joker!”
	And so the Mayor did.  The next days seemed to fly by as a superhero, a ninja, and a pirate frantically worked until the long-awaited night finally arrived.
	The Mayor sprinted to Tia’s, barely missing the white and purple pansies. 
	“Mayor, I think Skye is going to love our matching shirts; you should design more.  Anyway, let’s go, teacup!”
	They raced towards the wolf’s house…but she wasn't there.  Worried, the two searched around, and found a new zen garden adorned with blue pansies and white lilies.  Just north of it was a bench, where Skye was reading and sniffling.  
	No one knew quite what to say when a gong from a great bell caught their attention.   They warmly smiled at Skye, and altogether they crossed a new bridge and went to a plaza peppered with zen lanterns.
	At a wink from Isabelle, the fireworks erupted in all their splendor.  Everyone was awed and delighted as they saw their own faces light up the night.  Then, a faint whimpering was heard.  Skye was fighting to hold back the tears, but they began to stream.  “Tia.  Mayor.   I-I had been planning to move away—I’m so sorry I didn’t tell you, but how can I leave such great friends!  I’m staying, sweetie!”  Overwhelmed, Tia began to cry with joy and flowers seemed to blossom around her. 
	Skye changed her shirt, flourished, and smacked her paw into something…hard?  “Oh, I am so sorry!  Sir, I…oh my…”
	“Haha, no worries.  This beak doesn’t crack under pressure.  Say…you must be Skye, right?  I moved in a few days ago, but I haven’t seen you around.  Name’s Avery.”
	“You’re an eagle!  You um, fly?”  
	“Uh, yep, that’s standard, but I do aim to be a professor and study Every sky and cloud out there.  Say…it seems to me that the 1,000 Types of Clouds left out the cutest one.”
	“Oh I adore that book!  So…what do you think of how different parts of clouds have different electric charges?”
	“That’s a Very interesting…”
	With a grin, the Mayor stepped away and quietly articulated, “Good job, Mayor.  And it was all thanks to…to…hey—Where is he?”
	The Mayor briskly strolled around and glimpsed Pinky dancing with three boppers atop her head whilst Marshal had rotten luck with the fortune cookies.  
	Following a path flanked by carnations, familiar round smoke could be seen in the distance.  Upon approaching Kabuki’s house, voices could be heard and the Mayor strained to listen; it was too muffled.  Mostly ignoring the guilt, the Mayor crept to the far side and found Francine carefully sliding open the window just a sliver.  She motioned to join her, and the two of them peeked inside.      
	“You should be *cough* out there having a good time.  I’ll be better by tomorrow.  I’ll be fine, so—” *cough cough*
	“Do you really think I would do that, teacup?  I appreciate what you and the Mayor did for Skye, but you ruined your health in the process.  You are also a precious friend, Kabuki, and now you need some rest.  And, of course, some tea.  Are the cups in he—”
	“DON’T OPE—” *cough cough hack cough*
	Kabuki’s eyes and mouth grew wide with horror as the inside of his red regal armoire glinted with mounds and mountains of teacups.  He was feverish before; now he was so scarlet that you could barely distinguish the stripes of his face.
	Unperturbed, Tia took two, closed the door, and proceeded to serve the gaping cat.
	“Kabuki.  Surely, even I would eventually notice that you take your cup every time you visit.  That you cultivated those ridiculously difficult purple pansies around my house.  That you put up a tough guy front because you assume everyone is put off by your appearance.  That you get me riled up so that I can let off steam.  Because everyone expects me to be cute and happy and kind all the time—but I’m just a normal elephant!  But you!…You could be nice to me directly, you know.”
	“Gah, you’d spout some nonsense about not deserving it da~”*cough*
	“That’s not…no…you’re right…”
	“You said you appreciated what I did…*cough* The festival provided a unique opportunity, but, to me, summer isn’t all that fancy stuff.  It’s more like a feeling, a warmth.  Unfortunately, the strongest source isn’t as simple nor as consistent as a hot teapot. *cough*  But, Tia, I don’t want you to put on a show and pretend to be happy.  I want you to smile from the bottom of your heart.  If you can do that, then no matter what the season, it can always be summer for me.” 
	Now Tia was blushing; she was positively radiant.  
	There was an especially loud CRACK of a firework, so Tia and Kabuki glanced outside as hearts and stars brilliantly exploded.  
	Luckily, Francine and the Mayor were able to duck out of sight just in time.  She excitedly whispered, “I knew it!  Hahaha, did you?  Oh well, ta-ta, imbecile!”  She bounded off quite pleased with herself as the Mayor gazed at the fireworks dazzling across the endless summer sky.


----------



## Laudine

It's actually winter here at the moment, but anyway....


Spoiler: a drawing here










Hhhhhhh I only found out about the contest like four days ago, so I had to rush it ;_; I hope it doesn't look that strange... It took about 35 hours or so?


----------



## Oblivia

Laudine said:


> It's actually winter here at the moment, but anyway....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a drawing here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hhhhhhh I only found out about the contest like four days ago, so I had to rush it ;_; I hope it doesn't look that strange... It took about 35 hours or so?



If by "strange", you mean "so stunning I can hardly look at it without dying", then yes.  It's super strange.


----------



## Lancelot

Laudine said:


> It's actually winter here at the moment, but anyway....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a drawing here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hhhhhhh I only found out about the contest like four days ago, so I had to rush it ;_; I hope it doesn't look that strange... It took about 35 hours or so?



gg everyone ;u; Atleast we tried..


----------



## Laudine

Oblivia said:


> If by "strange", you mean "so stunning I can hardly look at it without dying", then yes.  It's super strange.



Bahahaha xD Oh gosh thank you, so glad you liked it! ;o; 

I keep worrying that the composition or colour look strange haha. I just don't have the time to nitpick since my time is extremely limited ;.;'


----------



## Vizionari

Laudine said:


> It's actually winter here at the moment, but anyway....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a drawing here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hhhhhhh I only found out about the contest like four days ago, so I had to rush it ;_; I hope it doesn't look that strange... It took about 35 hours or so?


It looks amazing, so many good art pieces here *^*


----------



## mogyay

Laudine said:


> It's actually winter here at the moment, but anyway....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a drawing here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hhhhhhh I only found out about the contest like four days ago, so I had to rush it ;_; I hope it doesn't look that strange... It took about 35 hours or so?



wow, that is amazing! you have got to be one of the best artists i have seen ever in my life. that's incredible. i love the colours you've used so much


----------



## Jacob

Laudine said:


> It's actually winter here at the moment, but anyway....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a drawing here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hhhhhhh I only found out about the contest like four days ago, so I had to rush it ;_; I hope it doesn't look that strange... It took about 35 hours or so?



i mean. 

like.

Maybe ill place in the photo contest


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LOL I agree with Oblivia, amazing as always Laudine haha.


----------



## The Pennifer

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I had to rush this art entry, just finished it. I recently got a tablet so trying to get use to it. ><;;
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Love this! Love you! This is amazing!! I was really looking forward to your entry and hoping you would make one!!
♥ ?(??-)?


----------



## Kanaa

Laudine said:


> It's actually winter here at the moment, but anyway....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a drawing here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hhhhhhh I only found out about the contest like four days ago, so I had to rush it ;_; I hope it doesn't look that strange... It took about 35 hours or so?



and the first place winner goes to..............
xD gosh this is so good i'm super jealous rn


----------



## The Pennifer

Laudine said:


> It's actually winter here at the moment, but anyway....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a drawing here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hhhhhhh I only found out about the contest like four days ago, so I had to rush it ;_; I hope it doesn't look that strange... It took about 35 hours or so?


This is totally awesome, Laudine!! If you are calling it strange, I have to say it is "strangely beautiful!" !!!
 ♥  ♥  ♥ ★ ★ ★


----------



## Laudine

Hnnnggg thank you thank you, glad you enjoyed my entry I really wasn't confident in it so it means a lot ahaha ;v; *curls into a ball and disappears* It was a nice chance to practice though 

@Chibi: Welp, I haven't commented on your entry?! I love yours so much! I always like how you draw Isabelle haha. Wolfgang looks so glorious and Fauna is so adorable <3

@mogyay: Aaa thank you, it's an honour! I still have a loooong way to go, but I'm happy you liked the colours 

@Pennifer: Hahaha I still think it's strangely odd! xD But I'm glad you liked it, thank you! *hugs*


----------



## EtchaSketch

Ughhh I have no chance xD



Spoiler


----------



## mdchan

Jacob_lawall said:


> i mean.
> 
> like.
> 
> Maybe ill place in the photo contest



Yea...at this point, I'm kinda hoping for placing in the writing contest.  XD

I still do wish that the art contest was divided up into "digital" and "traditional" categories...it'd mean six total winners for that contest, but it'd prolly be easier to judge.  XD


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Just made it in time. I was considering entering the photo contest also but I didn't have time but whatever.

Here's my entry for the art contest:


Spoiler


----------



## samsquared

The raw talent on display in the Art Contest makes me somewhat glad I didn't try and enter that contest lol!


----------



## kaylagirl

Beautiful entries (':


----------



## p e p p e r

Melyora said:


> Finally done!
> 
> I was away on holiday so I didn't have much time to finish it. Also made it my signature, hehehehe.
> 
> This is my art submission!



this is so adorable!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Laudine said:


> It's actually winter here at the moment, but anyway....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a drawing here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hhhhhhh I only found out about the contest like four days ago, so I had to rush it ;_; I hope it doesn't look that strange... It took about 35 hours or so?



oh my!!!! so beautiful!!!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

OMGSH I have 40 minutes to do a piece of art. >-<

Here's my writing: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AHM5km7HDSaqdFd8_MD4VpleT7V45FQtZlGBLLIzsnM/edit

And my phohohohoto:


Spoiler: cheese


----------



## Rasha

Melyora said:


> Finally done!
> 
> I was away on holiday so I didn't have much time to finish it. Also made it my signature, hehehehe.
> 
> This is my art submission!



I love this so much

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I had to rush this art entry, just finished it. I recently got a tablet so trying to get use to it. ><;;
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



dat wolfgang!! marry me please

- - - Post Merge - - -



Laudine said:


> It's actually winter here at the moment, but anyway....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a drawing here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hhhhhhh I only found out about the contest like four days ago, so I had to rush it ;_; I hope it doesn't look that strange... It took about 35 hours or so?



tbt's most talented right here folks~


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ahaha this is what happens when I decide to wait till the last 20 minutes to draw and it ends up as a sketch.


Spoiler: dem stick figures tho










#notalent


----------



## strawberrywine

my supposed entry 


Spoiler










hnggg while I was doing this my software trial ended which disabled access to my other layers so I couldn't add any villagers anymore :/


----------



## Cadbberry

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ahaha this is what happens when I decide to wait till the last 20 minutes to draw and it ends up as a sketch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dem stick figures tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #notalent



It is so cute :3


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Cadbberry said:


> It is so cute :3



Aww ty xD


----------



## Mayor-Bonnie

Well, now that my art entry will never be seen, I might as well post it to the public.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Mayor-Bonnie said:


> Well, now that my art entry will never be seen, I might as well post it to the public.
> 
> View attachment 145672



But that was adorable ^_^ .
I love that one doe


----------



## Mayor-Bonnie

Thank you! But I guess others did not, lol. Oh well. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Murray

yo here's my art entry


Spoiler


----------



## Cadbberry

Murray said:


> yo here's my art entry
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That is really cute Murray, what did you use to make it


----------



## The Pennifer

Mayor-Bonnie said:


> Well, now that my art entry will never be seen, I might as well post it to the public.
> 
> View attachment 145672


This is Gorgeous !! I would love to see my Mayor Pen like this with sun glasses and zebra stripes!!!!
Your art is really beautiful! Thank you for sharing it here!!!
it makes me feel like happy dancing!! lol


----------



## Murray

Cadbberry said:


> That is really cute Murray, what did you use to make it



pencil sketch + some digital colouring


----------



## Cadbberry

Murray said:


> pencil sketch + some digital colouring



It is an interesting medium, very nice


----------



## Bowie

I'm kinda glad I didn't pass. I'm not very comfortable with the idea of my work being hosted by The Bell Tree's system. Nevertheless, I'll be voting!


----------



## Jarrad

I was going to enter this since I had a few really nice pictures from my holiday to Egypt: Sharm el Sheik/Cairo, though I thought it would have been a waste since the holiday didn't really pique any "summer-ish" feels.

Quite surprised nobody entered a photograph of a camp fire to be honest. That would have been a winner in my eyes!


----------

